# Zeigt her, Eure PCs - Teil II



## McZonk (18. März 2008)

Nachdem der "_Zeigt her, Eure PCs_" Thread nun schon über 1.000 Posts umfasst, wird es Zeit das ganze mal aufzusplitten. 

Dieser Thread stellt nun also die Fortsetzung dar. 
Und nun heißt es wieder *Zeigt her Eure PCs!

*Bitte beachtet weiterhin die maximale Bildbreite von 900px. Danke!

Happy Posting


----------



## L0cke (18. März 2008)

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang, muss ich doch auch mal  meine PCs hir einzustellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zum Schluss kann ich sagen,Scythe hat nicht umsonst 2 Sensen als Logo, da könnt ihr mal sehen was passiert wenn man einem Scythe Lüfter zu nahe kommt 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StellaNor (19. März 2008)

Wenn diese 1.000 voll sind, werde ich meine Cam zücken 

Bis dahin verbleibt alles ohne Gehäuse im fliegenden Aufbau, was nicht unbedingt sehenswert ist


----------



## Marbus16 (19. März 2008)

Die nächsten 5 zeigen den Main: E2140@6x266/8x266 1,12V @AC Freezer 7 Pro, 2*1GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR2-667@533, Sparkle 8600GT @Accelero S1, ASRock 775Dual-VSTA, Samsung HD080HJ und SP1654N, X-Fi Audio und alles in nem Stacker STC-T01 verpackt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier ist mein Zweitrechner, P3 933MHz,  256MB Mustang PC100, Matrox MGA200, Abit SE6, WD 205AA, Grauer Tower vom Schrott




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mein Dual Xeon 3 700MHz, 2*256MB PC100 ECC-SD-RAM, PCI-S3, Asus XG-DLS, 2*8GB IBM SCSI, 5HE Rack




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dual P3 933MHz, 512MB PC100 SD-RAM NoName, normalerweise PCI-VGA, Gigabyte 6VXD7, Platten noch unentschieden, Sharkoon Rebel9 Weiß (noch nicht fertig gemoddet)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unix-Testrechner, P3-600EB@450MHz, 2*64MB PC100 SD-RAM, onBoard Matrox, HP OEM, Maxtor 4GB

NEIN L0cke, du musst NICHT doppelposten! 

Beschreibung hinzugefügt...


----------



## L0cke (19. März 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> NEIN L0cke, du musst NICHT doppelposten!
> 
> Beschreibung hinzugefügt...



Muss nicht, aber kann  .

Ich hätte die Meinung anderer auch gerne gehört und im alten Fred geht das nun mal nicht mehr


----------



## ultio (19. März 2008)

Mein Alter Thread hat mit rund 85.000 Hits wohl eine recht große Beliebtheit gehabt . Ich werde hier aber bald auch nochmal posten, hab den ganzen alten Mist jetzt raus und ein echt schickes neues Gehäuse.... also ab Samstag .


----------



## Honk53 (19. März 2008)

naja hier ist meiner nochmal diesmal sind meine klks anders und ich habe neuen blauen lüfter ,n blue Orb und ne lüftersteuerung mit blauen licht^^


----------



## schitzophren (19. März 2008)

http://www.schitzophren-oc.com/CubE/Neuste%20Bilder/DSCF0018.JPG
hab mal paar neue pics gemacht: 
http://www.schitzophren-oc.com/CubE/Neuste Bilder/DSCF0028.JPG
http://www.schitzophren-oc.com/CubE/Neuste Bilder/DSCF0036.JPG
http://www.schitzophren-oc.com/CubE/Neuste Bilder/DSCF0051.JPG
http://www.schitzophren-oc.com/CubE/Neuste Bilder/DSCF0041.JPG


----------



## drufnuf (19. März 2008)

schöner PC, aber bitte die Bilder etwas kleiner machen!


----------



## exa (19. März 2008)

ja nicht schlecht, wobei mir die schläuche doch etwas zu dick sind, aber geschmacksache....


----------



## Nelson (19. März 2008)

Ja hier isser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die käbel oben sin normal überm netzteil 
und man beachte den "deutschland ram" ^^


----------



## Janny (19. März 2008)

hehe auf einen der bilder ist mir ein fußnagel aufgefallen 
lackierst du dir die? 
schöner PC 

Liebe grüße


----------



## schitzophren (20. März 2008)

Lol, ja klar!! 

Ne bin am fuss operiert worden und dieser mist ging nicht ab ... aber ich hatte zeit paar fotos zu machen^^..

schitz


----------



## only.for.a.day (21. März 2008)

Ja bei mir hat sich auch einiges getahen seitdem ich meinen rechner das letzte mal gepostet habe  es würden ersetzt:

CPU Kühler Arctic Freezer 7 pro
2 x 2900 Pro´s Crossfire 
Tagan Easycon 700W Netzteil 

13957  Punkte im Benchmark sind ganz nett ohne übertakten


----------



## JerrY172 (25. März 2008)

So hab auch mal Bilder gemacht 
Leider nur mit Handy-Cam da ich meine richtige nicht finde

Das Seitenfenster vom Netzteil ist noch nicht fertig brauch noch einen passenden Rand da die Kanten etwas unschön sind, hat da jmd vielleicht eine Idee?

PSlexiglas Platte über Graka beeinträchtigt nicht die Temp hab ich schon getestet


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. März 2008)

Klein aber OHO :

Geschlossen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geöffnet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Jerry172: Ich würde mein Gehäuse einheitlich in einer Farbe beleuchten! z.B: nur blau oder nur rot. Sonst wirkt
 das zu bunt.

@Marbus16: samma? Haste deinen Freezer7 etwa ohne Lüfter im Betrieb? Wenn ja: Mach schnell einen drauf sonst erleidet dein Kompi einen Hitzetod


----------



## r3z0r (26. März 2008)

Ich würde nochmal ein wenig das Kabelmanagement überarbeiten


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. März 2008)

Ja das hab ich mittlerweile mal gemacht  Die Bilder sind schon was älter.
War echt schwierig bei dem winzigen microATX Gehäuse


----------



## StellaNor (27. März 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Klein aber OHO :
> 
> Geschlossen:
> 
> ...



Das hat etwas heimisches an sich. Bei dem Bild kommt mir grad ein Kaminofen in den Sinn  (bitte nicht persönlich nehmen)


----------



## Malkav85 (27. März 2008)

*lach* wegen der Spindel oben auf dem Tower?

Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr gut verarbeitet aus, falls das Window selbst reingebaut wurde.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (27. März 2008)

Hier mal meine kleinen:

System 1 (Links):
Surfrechner mit
Gigabyte GA7ZX
800mhz Duron @Titan Kühler (bis XP3200+)
192MB SD-RAM (100mhz)
TNT2 Pro 32MB
30gb HDD (Maxtor)
54x CD-Laufwerk
noname 250W-Netzteil
Windows XP SP3
Fenster der HDD blinkt im Betriebsmodus (modded HDD-LED)
Lüfter: CPU-Lüfter (80mm), Graka-Lüfter (50mm), NT-Lüfter (80mm)


System 2 (Rechts):
Spielerechner mit
Asus A7N8X Rev. 1.0 @Arctic Cooling CopperSilent 3 (bis XP3200+
AMD Athlon XP 2500+ (1,837ghz @166mhz(333mhz))
2x512MB Nanya-DDR-RAM (PC2700 @166mhz)
Prolink GeForce 2 MX400 64MB @Zalman Heatpipe Kühler
80gb HDD (Seagate)
DVD-Laufwerk
BeQuiet! 400W Netzteil
Windows XP SP2
Creative Soundblaster Live Value
Lüfter: 2x120mm Suck (Vorne), 1x80mm Suck (Vorne), CPU-Lüfter (80mm), NT-Lüfter (2x80mm), 3x80mm Blow (Hinten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




noch mit der TNT2 Pro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (27. März 2008)

dein spielerechner is ja süß


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (27. März 2008)

tja alle fangen klein an...

außerdem ist meine graka erst putt gegangen...


----------



## xQlusive (27. März 2008)

find der sieht ganz nett ein, auch der unter der graka montierte lüfter ist keine schlechte idee=D und ja retro ist ja in... undw enn man nicht crysis spielen will braucht man keinen mega rechner =D


----------



## exa (27. März 2008)

so siehts aus, hab auf nem ähnlichen sys auch schon c&c3 tiberium wars gezockt, genauso wie bioschock, geht alles, wenn man geduldig (ladezeiten) ist


----------



## Gellman2 (29. März 2008)

So Leute auch mal meinen kleinen neuen MidiTower Poste (hab leider noch keinen Platz für was großes  Naja leidet halt das kabelmanagment a bissschen.  )

Naja der Pc wie er im Moment so steht ist:

Core 2 Duo Q6600 auf 2,8 gHz Tackt im mom
Asus P5N32-E Sli
8 Gb DDR 2 800 Arbeitspeicher (schön zum rendern *G*)
750 Gb Festplatte von Samsung
Zalman Cnps 9700 LED
und eine kleine Nividia GiForce 8800 ultra
+
Ein kleines feines 780 Watt Netzteil.

Verpackt in einen NZXt Apollo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu kommt noch ein 22 Zoll TFT Von Asus ( P221 ), Logitech G5 (Maus) und G11 (Tastatur)

Eventuell kommt noch ne zweite ultra rein. Aber wohl eher nicht da ein zweiter kleiner neuer Pc geplant ist mit top Hardware fast frisch von der Cebit.

Bilder hab ich mit meiner Handycam gemacht also net wundern übe eventuelle schlechte Qalli.

Kabelsalt bitte einfach Weckdenken ist nur das zeugs von der 360,........ 

Mfg. Gellman2


----------



## Janny (29. März 2008)

was soll ich sagen. fetter rechner!


----------



## Kevin91 (29. März 2008)

So das wäre dann mal meiner^^


----------



## Janny (29. März 2008)

schöner Rechner, und kabelmagnetment kann man das auch schon nennen.
was hast du fürn 120x lüfter hinten drin?
lg


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (29. März 2008)

Ich tipp mal dass es ein Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1500 ist


----------



## Kevin91 (29. März 2008)

Hmmm ja^^ bloß der mit den 2000U/min, scheiß laut das Teil


----------



## Genius637 (30. März 2008)

Mein PC. Weitere Bilder @sysprofile
(ja ich weiß das Die Grafikkarte fehlt^^Kommt bald ne neue.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sockednc (31. März 2008)

Die Kabel kannst du bestimmt noch besser verlegen, so das man fast keine mehr sieht. 

Ich denke, sonst wirkt das 200 Euro teure Gehäuse nicht so wie es soll


----------



## Nobsen (31. März 2008)

Hi @ all, hier mein Schatz 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darksplinter (31. März 2008)

was is das fürn case??


----------



## Bahamut-87 (31. März 2008)

@Darksplinter falls du dich auf das Case von Nobsen beziehst dann würde ich sagen das es das Antec P182 ist.
Hatte selber mal das P180 und der einzige für mich erkennbare Unterschied sind die WaKüöffnungen hinten drin.


----------



## Nobsen (1. April 2008)

@Darksplinter, wie Bahamut-87 schon sagte. es ist ein antec p182


----------



## Maggats (1. April 2008)

einmal der hauptrechner und mein 2. rechner/erstatz pc mit stealth mod


----------



## Rene1000 (1. April 2008)

@ Maggats 
werden die festplatten nicht sehr heiß in da Dämmung?


----------



## AMDSempron (1. April 2008)

Meins im Hellen und Dunklen 

Und nein, ich bin noch nich taub


----------



## rxamax (1. April 2008)

Nobsen schrieb:


> Hi @ all, hier mein Schatz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Gehäuse habe ich hoffentlich auch bald. Kann mich nur nicht zwischen dem Antec P182 und dem Coolermaster  Dominator Xcalade entscheiden. Reicht eigentlich die länge des Stromstekcers wenn man links oben einen Stromanschluss für das Mainboard hat?


----------



## derNetteMann (1. April 2008)

Genius637 schrieb:


> Mein PC. Weitere Bilder @sysprofile
> (ja ich weiß das Die Grafikkarte fehlt^^Kommt bald ne neue.)
> 
> 
> ...




geiles Gehäuse muss ich sagen... hab ich auch 
das Kabelmanagment würde ich bei dem teuren tower nochmal überarbeiten. Die Stromkabel für das Mainboard kannst du wunderbar unter dem board verlegen.... Aber so geiles Gerät


----------



## madamc (1. April 2008)

Hier mal ein Paar Bilder von meinem "Baby"

Technische Daten Stehen unten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Intel Core 2 Duo 4500 @ 3300Mhz
Asus Striker II Formula Nforce780i
2X 1GB OCZ DDR2-800 Gold-Edition
Leadtek Geforce 8800GTS G92 512MB
WD Raptor 74GB 10000 U/Min
Maxtor 750GB Daten-Platte
LG 16X DVD Brenner
ASUS Vento 3600 Case (Schallgedämmt)
AXP Supernova 800Watt mit Kabelmanagement
Alphacool Laing DDC-Pumpe inkl Ausgleichsbehälter
3X Alphacool NexXxoS Pro II Radiator
2x Alphacool NexXxos Extreme I Radiator

XSPC Ausgleichsbehälter (KILLER!)
Alphacool NexXxos XP Cpu-Kühler

Philips 32" TFT-Fernseher 720p über HDMI
HP w2207H 22" TFT-Bildschirm (Nicht auf den Bildern zu sehen)
Logitech G11 Tastatur
Microsoft Sidewinder Maus
Logitech Z10 Interactive USB 2.0 Lautsprecher

Was meint ihr dazu? 
Verbesserungsvorschläge?

P.S. Leadtek Geforce 9800GX2 kommt morgen früh!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. April 2008)

Das ist aber eine G11 und keine G15


----------



## holzkreuz (1. April 2008)

Also ehrlich, hast du flaschenböden auf der nase als brille oder wieso brauchst du so ein riesen teil als "Monitor"?
Und dann noch so nah dran sitzen...
Aua


----------



## madamc (1. April 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> Also ehrlich, hast du flaschenböden auf der nase als brille oder wieso brauchst du so ein riesen teil als "Monitor"?
> Und dann noch so nah dran sitzen...
> Aua



weil mir der tft zu klein ist, bin meinem beamer gewohnt


----------



## Janny (1. April 2008)

oioioi.. fetter pc, fetter tft, der tower sieht ja mal mega aus, aber auch ein bisschen "abgespaced"


----------



## madamc (1. April 2008)

Kevin91 schrieb:


> So das wäre dann mal meiner^^



Jo Gehäuse is Geil! Hatte ich auch schon mal in silber.


----------



## schneiderbernd (2. April 2008)

madamc schrieb:


> Jo Gehäuse is Geil! Hatte ich auch schon mal in silber.


sieht geil aus erste Sahne wie die Wakü befestigt ist!! Tolles Teil!!


----------



## Nobsen (2. April 2008)

rxamax schrieb:


> Reicht eigentlich die länge des Stromstekcers wenn man links oben einen Stromanschluss für das Mainboard hat?



Also bei meinem Tagan hats leider nicht gereicht 

Hab mir dann das hier geholt, und dann hats gepasst


----------



## ForgottenRealm (2. April 2008)

Dann gibts auch nochmal neue Pics von meiner Arbeits-Kiste 

Drin steckt;

350 Watt HEC Netzteil
Asus M2A-VM / HDMI
x2 4000EE (Boxed Kühler gegen Scythe Mine getauscht, was erst nach ausbau des IGP Kühlers ging, danke Asus )
2x 1GB Kingston 667

Geforce 7950GT (mit neuem Kühler)
Pinnacle DVB-T TV Karte
"X-Fi" Audio PCIe

1x LG GSA 4161b IDE
1x 250 GB Samsung IDE
1x 250 GB Samsung Sata
1x 500 GB Samsung Sata
Floppy 

3x 80mm Enermax Lüfter
10 Kabelbinder, ca. 5 Meter Spiralband und ca. 5 Meter Isolierband 

BeQuiet Dämmmatten an den Seitenteilen sowie unterm Deckel.

Besser gings mit der Kabelführung leider nicht, da die alle bissl kurz waren und im CS 601 für heutige Verhältnisse nicht mehr sehr viel Freiraum ist 

Meinungen bitte


----------



## Player007 (2. April 2008)

*UPDATE*

Jetzt hab ich noch ein bissl meine Kabel verändert und zusätzlich noch ne Beleuchtung eingebaut.
Sieht aber noch nicht profimäßig aus

Gruß


----------



## Strike4 (2. April 2008)

Meiner.... Coolermaster Stc 101, Gigabyte X38DQ6, Intel Core2Q 6600@3GHz
8GB Ram GSkillPC6400 (4x2GB), GeForce 8800GT (G92)


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. April 2008)

Coole "Air Box" unter der Graka. War die Standard im Gehäuse oder haste dazugekauft?


----------



## Strike4 (2. April 2008)

Nein, selbstgebastelt, aus einem alten Moddingkit für ein Enermax Netzteil, einem Thermaltake Lüfter, und einem 92er Lüfter. Das ganze läuft auf 5V, und bringt so 5°C, dabei fast geräuschlos..


----------



## DaxTrose (2. April 2008)

Mein PC:
Gigabyte P35 DS3R, 
GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB @ Core 650MHz/Shader 1600MHz/Mem 2000MHz,
Intel C2D E4400 @ 3,0 GHz mit Scythe Andy Samurai Master, 
3 GB MDT 800MHz, 
Audigy 2 ZS Pro, 
Samsung HD501 LJ, 
Brenner Samsung SH-S183A, 
LG DVD-ROM, 
BeQuite P7 550 Watt
Gehäuse: Enermax Big Chakra in schwarz

3D Mark 2006: 11453 in den Standarteinstellungen (1280x1024)


----------



## DerPater (2. April 2008)

So, guten Tag erstmal, hier kommt jetzt mal mein PC, ich hoffe er gefällt euch, er ist noch nicht fertig, muss den noch schwarz sprayen, und ein Lüfter fehlt auch noch^^ Die Komponenten sind auch ncht vom feinstem, aber was solls, für WoW reichts 

AMD Sempron 3000+( Hatte ihn mal übertaktet,aber hat nicht viel gebracht, will in den nächsten Tagen mal undervolten, spart bissl Strom)

Arbeitsspeicher hab ich keine Ahnung, meiner ist kaputt gegangen, hab jetzt welchen von einem Freund drinne, aber ist glaub der gleiche: 2x 512 MB G.Skill F1-3200PUH1-512 NT

Mainboard: ASRock K7S41GX

Graka: Leadtek Winfast A6600GT-TDH128MB + Zalman VF700 Al/Cu

Netzteil: Levicom 450W 

Brenner+DVD: Beides von LG

Altes Gehäuse+ 3 Lüfter ( bis jetzt nur der 140mm eingebaut): Aerocool

Zalman Lüftersteuerung

WLAN: D-Link DWL-G520+ 

Bildschirm: BenQ FP91G+ 

Ach und noch eine 160GB Festplattte

Und dann noch Win XP

Jetzt kommen mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## xQlusive (2. April 2008)

sieht ganz nett aus, aber den musst du nicht nur sprayen, auch ein bisschen optisches modding wird noch von nöten sein, denke ich mal(um das mainboard herum und so naja... aber sonst ganz nett=D


----------



## Janny (2. April 2008)

von innen sieht der ja ganz schön aus, aber das "gehäuse" naja


----------



## wollitsch (2. April 2008)

Hier ist mein Rechner!!

CPU: AMD Athlon X2 4600+ mit Alpine 64 Kühler
Mainboard: AM2NF3-VSTA
RAM: 2048 DDR2 667
GPU: X850XT mit Zalman VF700-AluCu
HDD: Samsung SP1614N
        Maxtor 7Y250P0
Brenner: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H42L
Netzteil: 420W von Trust


----------



## Janny (2. April 2008)

wo hängen da den die festplatten dran?


----------



## The_Freak (2. April 2008)

sooo, in den ferien ein bisschen dran gewerkelt, besonders am kabelmanagement und ein dualradi kam auch noch dazu, nun das Update.
was haltet ihr vom "Kabelstrang"? Ich bin selber nicht wirklich überzeugt davon, aber weiß auch nicht wie ichs anders machen soll 
nächstes update wird mit 3 zusätzlichen blauen "leuchte leuchte" lüftern und KLK's sein.

edit:
ist ein E4300, 2GB Gskill Ram, 8800gts 640, 0815 laufwerk, Seagate 200gb festplatte und ein Tagan 400Watt netzteil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wollitsch (2. April 2008)

@ Janny 
ich hab in die Rückwand zwei Löcher für jede Festplatte reingebohrt ......  
zwecks Kühlung, da sie vorher in diesem "Festplattenkäfig" immer zu heiß wurden..


----------



## Lee (2. April 2008)

Hier mein kleiner PC. Bild ist leider schlecht. Genau wie meine Cam und meine Fotografierkünste


----------



## ahe1977 (2. April 2008)

So nu Meiner mal !!!

Q6600(G0)@3,4Ghz
Asus P5B Deluxe 
2x1Gig Adata PC-6400
Zotac 8800GT AMP OC
BeQuiet 550Watt 
Samsung DVD
160Gig Samsung-System
300Gig Samsung-Daten
Thermaltake Matrix 

3D-Murks 15584Pkt

Bekomm,hoffe ich,nächste Woche mein neues Gehäuse!
(Thermaltake Armor PLUS VH6000BWS)


----------



## ahe1977 (2. April 2008)

sorry

Bilder :


----------



## I/O (3. April 2008)

HI/O

auch mitmach will


----------



## Janny (3. April 2008)

ahe1977 schrieb:


> sorry
> 
> Bilder :



meinst du mit sorry, dein kabelmagnetment?


----------



## Lee (3. April 2008)

Nein; er meint damit , dass er beim ersten post die Bilder vergessen hat.


----------



## ahe1977 (3. April 2008)

Janny schrieb:


> meinst du mit sorry, dein kabelmagnetment?



ich warte ja auf den "Neuen",
weil in dem Midi nicht mehr zu holen ist.

PS:Weisst Du was alles an dem Be Quiet Straight Power BQT E5-550W  dran ist?
Das passt beim bestem Willen nicht in einen Midi!


----------



## exa (3. April 2008)

ich weiß es und ich sage das passt...

(hab das glieche mit 600w)


----------



## ahe1977 (3. April 2008)

exa schrieb:


> ich weiß es und ich sage das passt...
> 
> (hab das glieche mit 600w)



Zeig mal !


----------



## I/O (4. April 2008)

ahe1977 schrieb:


> ich warte ja auf den "Neuen",
> weil in dem Midi nicht mehr zu holen ist.
> 
> PS:Weisst Du was alles an dem Be Quiet Straight Power BQT E5-550W dran ist?
> Das passt beim bestem Willen nicht in einen Midi!


 
"Modular" heisst das Zauberwort


----------



## Bang0o (4. April 2008)

XtremeFX schrieb:


> Hier mein kleiner PC. Bild ist leider schlecht. Genau wie meine Cam und meine Fotografierkünste


schöner rechner!
find das foto ziemlich gelungen!
ich mag lian li und nanoxia!
btw: meiner 
(gott ich hasse meine kamera - wenn blitz an ist ist sie zu hell und wenn blitz=aus ist das bild total verschwommen)


----------



## Lee (4. April 2008)

Danke, aber gerade die Lüfter gefallen mir nicht. Das grün passt einfach nicht zum Rest.


----------



## Peter vom Mond (4. April 2008)

Hier dann auch mal mein PC.

Core 2 Duo 6600
8800 GTX
4 mal 1 GB Ram Geil
Enemax Liberty 500 Watt
Lian Li Gehäuse
Asus Commando

Ja sieht etwas unaufgeraumt aus im Gehäuse weis aber net wie ichs besser machen soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG s Peterle


----------



## Bang0o (5. April 2008)

XtremeFX schrieb:


> Danke, aber gerade die Lüfter gefallen mir nicht. Das grün passt einfach nicht zum Rest.


nun wenn man wie ich schon gigabyte bunt kauft bruach man auf lüfterfarben nicht zu achten 

nun bei dir ist das schwieriger
eventuell silberne wegen dem mobo oder halt rote wegen der hd3570

MFG


----------



## Janny (5. April 2008)

Peter vom Mond schrieb:


> Hier dann auch mal mein PC.
> 
> Core 2 Duo 6600
> 8800 GTX
> ...



Außen, elegant und glanz, innen, naja üben wir nochmal 
trotzdem schöner tower


----------



## xQlusive (5. April 2008)

er hat ja kein window, klar optimiertes kabelmanagement optimiert bestimmt auch den luftstrom, aber soviel dürfte das bei dem Gehäuse noch nicht ausmachen, vielleicht passt dein HDD silencer ja auch in den unteren Teil des gehäuses, das könnte dir nen bissel platz schaffen


----------



## Lee (5. April 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> nun wenn man wie ich schon gigabyte bunt kauft bruach man auf lüfterfarben nicht zu achten
> 
> nun bei dir ist das schwieriger
> eventuell silberne wegen dem mobo oder halt rote wegen der hd3570
> ...



Ich denke wenn ich wieder flüssig bin, kauf ich mir einfach welche in schlichtem Schwarz. S-Flex lässt grüßen. 

BTW: Vorher hatte ich auch ein Gigabyte drin^^, da sahs noch gut aus


----------



## I/O (5. April 2008)

Peter vom Mond schrieb:


> Hier dann auch mal mein PC.
> 
> Core 2 Duo 6600
> 8800 GTX
> ...


 
Hast ja das gleiche Innenleben wie ich in meinem Lian-Li-PC101B..
Guck dir doch mal meine Bilder an 
Bei dem Gehäuse kannst du ja einiges hinter der 5viertel-Schächte verstauen z.B.
Und wie schon xQlusive sagte kannst du die Silencer unten reinhauen, ich hab nur einen und muss den oben reinklatschen, da unten noch 2HDDs und das Floppy "drinnen" stecken.

Weiterhin kannst du bei den Silentmaxx-Gehäusen die Deckel drehen, so das die Kabel zur Front schauen (müsstest die Löcher etwas aufbohren, damit die dicken Schrauben durch passen)

Beim letzten Bild wars leider noch nicht ganz fertig, müsste jetzt extra eins machen, aber in die Richtung sollte es gehen..

MfG


----------



## Bang0o (5. April 2008)

XtremeFX schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn ich wieder flüssig bin, kauf ich mir einfach welche in schlichtem Schwarz. S-Flex lässt grüßen.
> 
> BTW: Vorher hatte ich auch ein Gigabyte drin^^, da sahs noch gut aus


joa mit schwarz kann man nix falsch machen

übrigens kommt bei mir zum b day ein scythe mugen auch mit s flex rein 
dann kann ich endlich die 2,8 ghz hürde hinter mir lassen


----------



## Peter vom Mond (5. April 2008)

I/O schrieb:


> Hast ja das gleiche Innenleben wie ich in meinem Lian-Li-PC101B..
> Guck dir doch mal meine Bilder an
> Bei dem Gehäuse kannst du ja einiges hinter der 5viertel-Schächte verstauen z.B.
> Und wie schon xQlusive sagte kannst du die Silencer unten reinhauen, ich hab nur einen und muss den oben reinklatschen, da unten noch 2HDDs und das Floppy "drinnen" stecken.
> ...



Jo sieht echt gut aus! Des mit den Silentmaxx-Gehäuse werd ich wohl noch machen. Mal schauen da werd ich schon noch an bissle Ordnung reinbringen!


----------



## Punked (6. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,
hier mein System:
Core2Quad 6600
Geforce 8800GTX
Thermaltake Armor
Vorher!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nachher!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fuer Verbesserungsvorschlaege bin ich immer offen!


MFG Punked


----------



## moddingfreaX (6. April 2008)

Lol Punked:
Ich glaub du hast die Funktion der Klebe Pins an deiner Blauen KK nicht richtig kapiert xD
Die Dinger pappt man an die Wand des Gehäuses um da die KK mit Kabelbindern zu befestigen. Die Teile klebt man nicht AUF DIE KK's drauf 

Aber das Kabelmanagement ist dir im Vergleich zu vorher gut gelungen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. April 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Lol Punked:
> Ich glaub du hast die Funktion der Klebe Pins an deiner Blauen KK nicht richtig kapiert xD
> Die Dinger pappt man an die Wand des Gehäuses um da die KK mit Kabelbindern zu befestigen. Die Teile klebt man nicht AUF DIE KK's drauf



@Punked
Haha zu geil
Du bist mir iwie simpatisch 

An deiner stelle würde ich die KLk`s aber verstecken


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (6. April 2008)

ich hätte die ccfls nicht nebeneinander gemacht sondern an verschiedenen ecken des cases, wirkt dann viel heller. Aber das mit den Klebedingern find ich garnicht mal so schlimm, wäre mir erst später aufgefallen... aufjedenfall siehts jetzt viel schicker aus als vorher


----------



## Punked (6. April 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Lol Punked:
> Ich glaub du hast die Funktion der Klebe Pins an deiner Blauen KK nicht richtig kapiert xD
> Die Dinger pappt man an die Wand des Gehäuses um da die KK mit Kabelbindern zu befestigen. Die Teile klebt man nicht AUF DIE KK's drauf
> 
> Aber das Kabelmanagement ist dir im Vergleich zu vorher gut gelungen


Wupps lol . Ich krieg sie aber auch leider nicht mehr so ab XD


MFG Punked


----------



## rabit (6. April 2008)

Oh und das Kabelmanagamend würde ich überarbeiten.....


----------



## Punked (7. April 2008)

Wuerde ich gerne auch noch etwas 
Hast du noch ein paar Tipps uebrig bzw. was stoert besonders?



MFG Punked


----------



## Bang0o (7. April 2008)

Punked schrieb:


> Wuerde ich gerne auch noch etwas
> Hast du noch ein paar Tipps uebrig bzw. was stoert besonders?
> 
> 
> ...


eventuell/wenn es geht 
- die lüftersteurung an die hintere wand kleben und die kabel so unauffällig wie möglich legen
- das 12v cpu atx kabel mehr richtung netzteil und somit weg von der sicht legen
- die 2 pci-e kabel zusammen binden und mehr richtung festplatten 

das is erstmal was mir einfällt


----------



## I/O (9. April 2008)

Hehe,
gestern wollte ich mein neues BlueRay-Laufwerk einbauen, mein BeQuiet-NT bietet zwei SATA-Stränge mit jeweils 3 Anschlüssen.
Hab zwei Stunden alle Kartons in meinem Zimmer durchsucht und geflucht wie ein Irrer, bis ich das "sehr-gut-verlegte" Kabel (ca. 1m) in meinem Gehäuse gefunden hab.


Bitte bitte, lacht mich aus! 

MfG


----------



## Janny (9. April 2008)

*LACH*
naja, kann jedem passieren


----------



## Ace (10. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (10. April 2008)

*rrrr* da werd ich wuschig  auch haben will *gg* also die WaKü  was drin ist, weiss ich ja net *g*


----------



## riedochs (10. April 2008)

Wakü ist mir zuviel Aufwand


----------



## Malkav85 (10. April 2008)

Mir auch, und auch zu teuer, aber es schaut einfach klasse aus


----------



## Janny (10. April 2008)

Jopp find die Wakü echt mal'n brüler. Sieht sehr schick aus, dein Tower.
gruß


----------



## Mr.Speed (10. April 2008)

@ Ace schaut gut aus. 

habe ich aber irgend wie im Luxx schon gesehen 

MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## Ace (11. April 2008)

^yo da bin ich auch öfters Unterwegs


----------



## xXRaKEtEXx (11. April 2008)

^^so lange nix gemacht und jez kommt das nächste update vom post 781 im ersten teil
ja schauts euch einfach mal an und nein an der kabelverlegung hab ich immernochnix gemacht wär aber für tips wie man das in dem gehäuse realiesiern kann sehr dankbar

und vllt kann mir jemand von euch helfen ich bekomm kein window-seitenteil mehr für den tower


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (11. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobsen (11. April 2008)

@ Mr.Miyagi , sauber aufgeräumt das ding very nice


----------



## exa (11. April 2008)

fehlen nur noch beeindruckende ramkühler...


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (11. April 2008)

Sind nicht nötig bei max. 2,2V und deshalb nicht drauf. 
Ich find die blauen Kingston HS wunderschön. Passen imho sehr gut zum Board. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mutant (11. April 2008)

Mal meiner. leider handy cam 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## w33werner (11. April 2008)

der sieht hässlich aus


----------



## exa (11. April 2008)

nana ich mein es is zwar kein schmuckstück, aber man muss auch bedenken das sachen die es zu einem schmuckstück werden lassen auch geld kosten

der kleindreck macht mehr kosten als man glaubt, da sind schnell 100 euro weg, nicht jeder ist bereit dazu...


----------



## Punked (12. April 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> eventuell/wenn es geht
> - die lüftersteurung an die hintere wand kleben und die kabel so unauffällig wie möglich legen
> - das 12v cpu atx kabel mehr richtung netzteil und somit weg von der sicht legen
> - die 2 pci-e kabel zusammen binden und mehr richtung festplatten
> ...


 

Ich wollte die 2 PCI-E Stecker entfernen , denn dann kann ich das Kabel hintenrum verlegen, sie durch ein Oeffnung durchziehen und anschliessen die Stecker wieder draufsetzten. Nur wie lassen sich diese Stecker "abmachen"?



MFG Punked


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (12. April 2008)

Gibts bei Caseking son Pin Ablöse tool, musst mal gucken ist dort zu finden wo die sets für die NT (Schrumpfschlauch, Netze, etc.)und so sind

hier: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Modding/AC-Ryan-ConnectX/AC-Ryan-ATX-Pin-Entferner::1991.html frag mich aber nicht wie das funzt 

@mutant, ist schon viel schöner wie meine beiden...


----------



## Mutant (12. April 2008)

@Galaxy-Jan
Danke   Aber bei mir sieht das "Kabelmanagement" schlimmer aus. 
Solange die Temps passen geht das schon, aber den kabelverhau sollte ich vllt mal überarbeiten


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (12. April 2008)

ich hab hier noch kein pic von innen gepostet 

deshalb: (innen ist nur der rechte)

hab ja meine neuen CCFL bekommen *freu*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (12. April 2008)

dein Mainboard  Der schrecken jedes Modders.  

@ Mr.Miyagi: Wohooo.. das nenn ich ne Bombe.. steckt bestimmt viel Kabel Management Arbeit drinne 
Und wirklich super gute Bilder! Was benutzt du für eine Kamera?


----------



## Mr_Duese (12. April 2008)

Ich denke mal das dein selbst gebautes Case kein anderes Kabelmanagement zulässt, Schade.

Ansonsten doch ganz nett


----------



## Mutant (12. April 2008)

Galaxy-Jan schrieb:


> ich hab hier noch kein pic von innen gepostet



Was is dann mit den bildern auf Seite 3?


----------



## Janny (12. April 2008)

@ Mr. Miyagi 

Super schick dein Tower, würde nur noch nen bissl farbe fehlen 
hehe
gruß


----------



## Punked (12. April 2008)

Galaxy-Jan schrieb:


> Gibts bei Caseking son Pin Ablöse tool, musst mal gucken ist dort zu finden wo die sets für die NT (Schrumpfschlauch, Netze, etc.)und so sind
> 
> hier: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Modding/AC-Ryan-ConnectX/AC-Ryan-ATX-Pin-Entferner::1991.html frag mich aber nicht wie das funzt
> 
> @mutant, ist schon viel schöner wie meine beiden...


 
THX fuer den Link.!

Gibt es auch eine "guenstigere" Moeglichkeit (Schraubenzieher) etc?



MFG Punked


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (12. April 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Was benutzt du für eine Kamera?



Ne günstige kleine Knipse. Sony DSC-W40



Janny schrieb:


> Super schick dein Tower, würde nur noch nen bissl farbe fehlen



Auf den Bildern ist er ja auch nicht an.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (12. April 2008)

oha eyey bin ich vergesslich 

@schrecken der modder mainboard, welches meinst du, meins? Das ist doch ein A7N8X weiß nicht was daran so schlecht sein soll...


----------



## Bang0o (12. April 2008)

Galaxy-Jan schrieb:


> oha eyey bin ich vergesslich
> 
> @schrecken der modder mainboard, welches meinst du, meins? Das ist doch ein A7N8X weiß nicht was daran so schlecht sein soll...


das erinnert halt noch an alte zeiten wo mainboards noch braun und northbridge kühler noch klein waren


----------



## Black-Hack (12. April 2008)

Jaja, fette Heatpipes sollten drinnen sein!


----------



## rabit (12. April 2008)

Vorerst Respekt an alle die sich mit ihren cases auseinander setzen.

Aber merkt Ihr auch das sich alles Wiederholt?

Beleuchtete Lüfter, Wasserkühlung......!

Irgendwie fehlt dieser Pep and den cases oder anders beschrieben die persönliche note.


Ok mir fällt auch nix ein


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (12. April 2008)

was will man denn neues machen... Lüfter lackieren ist auch schon zu häufig, höchstens noch case von innen lacken, aber dann geht ja die Wärmeleiteigenschaft futsch... 

Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit meinen beiden PC´s  Finde dass immer doof dass alle das Maximum haben wollen, was weiß ich Striker formula 2 und core 2 quad oder skulltrail und 2 core 2quad, ich finde dass sich hier alle PCS von den Komponenten viel zu sehr ähneln, viele haben den ifx14.... wakü ist auch nix besonderes mehr außer die ist richtig fett wie der letztere mit den grünen schläuchen... oder kokü ist auch nciht mehr so selten... LN2 gibts noch nicht wirklich im Kreislauf aber alle den das geld aus der hose hängt können sich dann nen schwansvergleich bieten wo sie die länge der ln2 Schläuche messen... 

Ich finde dass PC-Technik langsam an dem Punkt ist wo nix wirklich richtig individuell mehr geht...

Alle wollen Lian Li oder Coolermaster Stacker, solche Marken halt... genauso wie grakas 8800gt 8800gts 8800gtx 8800gs fast bei jedem system ist ne 8800 drin, mal von den ganzen bezeichnungen abgesehen.. Ich bin froh dass hier noch keiner solche folie wie ich drauf habe hat, oder nen fenster in der front^^

persönliche Note? meiner hat eine, das Renaultlogo (das ist deshlab dort weil wir einen Twingo Galaxy haben (sehr selten zu sehen da nur ca. 200 geairbrusht wurden wie unserer)) siehe auch link in signatur


----------



## Maggats (12. April 2008)

heute ne ichbinleise dämmung eingebaut und endlich mal die kabel gesleeved


----------



## unibug (12. April 2008)

Es gibt heute einfach keine persönliche Note am PC! Jeder kauft High-End und jeder Casemodded! Aber ich weiß nicht was daran so schlimm ist... Manche sagen vielleicht das es so langweilig ist aber daran kann man nichts ändern! Heutzutage stechen halt nurnoch Leute hervor die besonders verrückte Dinge machen! Aber das ist mir eigentlich egal... Ich vergleiche meinen PC nicht mit anderen! Ich will einfach nur einen PC der mir gefällt und meinen Leistungsansprüchen entspricht! Ich übertakte nicht oder kaufe mir SLI um das schnellste System zu haben sonder das ich ordentlich zocken kann! Ich brauche auch nicht unbedingt einen QuadCore wenn ein DualCore reicht. Eine Wasserkühlung würde ich auch nicht kaufen nur damit ich eine habe sondern nur wenn ich davon einen Nutzen ziehe! Das ist halt meine Einstellung... Das heißt nicht das ich was gegen die Leute hab die Benchsessions machen oder so... Im Gegenteil! Ich finde es lustig mir solche Threads durchzulesen oder mir gemoddete PCs anzuschauen... Ich würde mir auch eine KoKü kaufen wenn ich mein Geld nicht für andere Dinge brauchen würden! Aber das dann für meinen Spaß - nicht dass ich sagen kann "Hey ich hab ne KoKü"...

MfG,
Unibug


----------



## exa (13. April 2008)

also ich finde es gibt noch genug sachen, ich mein es is was man draus macht, casemodding is nich gleich casemodding...

fenster beleuchtung mag ja standart sein, aber es gibt sachen die im insgesamten einen guten casemod ausmachen, und das is dann individuell, und mal ehrlcih wir sind hier in einem umfeld das nicht normal ist, im verglaich zur großen masse haben wir immer noch die schönsten und inividuellsten gehäuse...


----------



## Punked (13. April 2008)

Punked schrieb:


> THX fuer den Link.!
> 
> Gibt es auch eine "guenstigere" Moeglichkeit (Schraubenzieher) etc?
> 
> ...


 *push*


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (13. April 2008)

@exa, ich geb dir vollkommen recht!

@punked: Ich habs schon mit dem Schraubenzieher an einem alten NT am 5,25"-Molex verscuht, aber dabei ist der Pin eher rausgebröselt als sauber abgegangen. Aber ich hab noch 2 alte AT-NT´s da kann ichs ja nochmal probieren. Sag dir dann bescheid was bei rausgekommen ist, ok?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Mr.Speed (13. April 2008)

Hi Leute,

 mal wieder etwas von mir.:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. April 2008)

Der Staubfilter scheint net viel zu bringen oder?


----------



## exa (13. April 2008)

woraus schließt du das, nur weil kein staub drin hängt???


----------



## Mr.Speed (13. April 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Der Staubfilter scheint net viel zu bringen oder?


muss ich testen habe ich heute erst verbaut, weil ohne halt doch ziemlich zugestaubt ist. Die große Reinigung kommt andermal drann. 

MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. April 2008)

exa schrieb:


> woraus schließt du das, nur weil kein staub drin hängt???



Weil der CPU-Lüfter staubig ist 



> muss ich testen habe ich heute erst verbaut, weil ohne halt doch ziemlich zugestaubt ist. Die große Reinigung kommt andermal drann.



Ok dann ist das noch der Staub der vorher drinn war


----------



## Mr.Speed (13. April 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Weil der CPU-Lüfter staubig ist


Jop genau und der Zwischenboden, überall Staub. 



> Ok dann ist das noch der Staub der vorher drinn war


 
Ja genau deswegen ist da alles noch so ein "gepudert".

Wenn neue Teile kommen wir geputzt. 

MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## Las_Bushus (13. April 2008)

Tach ich wollt auch mal meine 2 Casemods oder -cons wie man es sehen will  zeigen.
Mein Hocker
Phenom X4 9850 BE, Zalman 9700 LED, 4GB DDR2 CL4 800 Mhz Cruical Ballistix, Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe WiFi Edition, Leadtek 7950 GT

Meine Sammelbox 
VIA C3 1Ghz, EPIA-M 10000


----------



## The_Freak (13. April 2008)

KLEINER!!!!
was is das für ne größe? 2560x 3056 o.Ò


----------



## Gellman2 (13. April 2008)

Wäre nett wenn de nen kleineres Format nehmen würdest.

Mfg. Gellman2


----------



## Mr.Speed (13. April 2008)

So Jungs, ich habe da nochmal etwas für euch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (14. April 2008)

Ich würde, wenn du dein Lüftungskonzept so beibehalten willst, den Staubfilter von außen anbringen. Sah vorher besser aus imho.
Aber hast du keinen einzigen "normalen" Lüfter, der die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse rausbefördert?
Ich seh nur einblasende Gehäuse-Lüfter (vom NT, dass bei diesem Gehäuse nicht zur Entlüftung beiträgt, einmal abgesehen, bleibt nur der GraKa Lüfter, der einen Teil der warmen GraKa Luft rausbefördert).


----------



## Raa (14. April 2008)

Was ist das für ein Case?


----------



## Nobsen (14. April 2008)

Raa schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Case?



Steht doch in seiner Signatur, ein Lian Li PC 101A


----------



## Mr.Speed (14. April 2008)

Mr.Miyagi schrieb:


> Ich würde, wenn du dein Lüftungskonzept so beibehalten willst, den Staubfilter von außen anbringen. Sah vorher besser aus imho.
> Aber hast du keinen einzigen "normalen" Lüfter, der die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse rausbefördert?
> Ich seh nur einblasende Gehäuse-Lüfter (vom NT, dass bei diesem Gehäuse nicht zur Entlüftung beiträgt, einmal abgesehen, bleibt nur der GraKa Lüfter, der einen Teil der warmen GraKa Luft rausbefördert).


 
Hi,

hmm meisnt den Staubfilter außen anbringen schaut besser aus, bzw. bringt mehr?  
Nur kann habe ich das Probleme die Lüfter zu entkoppeln, aber ich kann es mal probieren.
Und hast du richtig gesehen die  "normalen" Case Fans ziehen die Luft rein. 
Begründung für den oberen ist folgende. Denn so zieht der Kühle Luftstrom von außen rein und steigt bei Erwärmung auf und wird von der Grafikarte dann wieder nach draußen befördert.
Der untere Bereich ist ja kommplett abgetrennt deswegen nützt es da nichts, wenn ich oben nach hintenraus blaßen lassen würde.
Der untere ist nur für die HDD und für das Netzteil zuständig.
Wenn du noch paar Tipps hast dann her damit. Weil oben rausblasend hatte ich schon getestet, denn wenn kene Luft rein kommt kann schlecht welche raus, Resultat waren höhere Temperaturen.

MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## Raa (14. April 2008)

Nobsen schrieb:


> Steht doch in seiner Signatur, ein Lian Li PC 101A




Hab' ich glatt übersehen.


----------



## exa (15. April 2008)

so, jetz mal was von mir, mein kabelmanagement regt mich noch ein wenig auf, ich glaub ich werd mir mal nen dremel besorgen...


----------



## Janny (15. April 2008)

schicker Tower, und sehr schöne bilder ^^


----------



## SteVe (15. April 2008)

Hier sind tolle Schmuckstücke dabei, da kann sich so mancher Möchtegern-PC-Händler eine Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## exa (15. April 2008)

joa, ein wenig eng, das ganze, passt aber noch^^

für die fotos hab ich extra auf das passende licht draußen gewartet, die ersten beiden sind innenaufnahmen, und deswegen leider nicht farbecht...


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (16. April 2008)

So, jetzt möchte ich auch mal, sind leider nur Aufnahmen im Dunkeln geworden. 
Aber paar Bilder bei Tag und dem genauen Innenleben werden auch noch kommen


----------



## rabit (16. April 2008)

@exa
Netter Rechner

Sag mal ist die Graka so schon verchromt gewesen oder hast Du es verchromt?


----------



## exa (16. April 2008)

nene nix verchromt, das is nur die spiegelung des weißen himmels, schau mal aufs letzte bild, das is ganz normales schwarzes plastik^^

und von untengesehen is das ein hochglanzaufkleber von ghost recon advanced warfighter... das spiegelt sich halt auch ein wenig was^^


----------



## RomeoJ (16. April 2008)

exa schrieb:


> so, jetz mal was von mir, mein kabelmanagement regt mich noch ein wenig auf, ich glaub ich werd mir mal nen dremel besorgen...



sieht ja schön aus..deine Bilder sind ein "unikat"...*fg*

Denn extra den PC drausen hinstellen und Fotos machen ist auch mal geil...

Da kann man glatt neuen Thread draus kreieren...z.B.

"Schöne Technik mit schöner Landschaft"..

ne sieht ja ganz ordentlich aus, gefällt mir..


----------



## exa (16. April 2008)

das mit dem unikat musst du mir noch mal erklären...


----------



## RomeoJ (16. April 2008)

exa schrieb:


> das mit dem unikat musst du mir noch mal erklären...




ja, weil ich mal alle Bilder durchgeguckt habe...und keiner ein PC auf der Terrasse
bzw. Outdoor geknipst hat....finde ich halt schön...


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. April 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> ja, weil ich mal alle Bilder durchgeguckt habe...und keiner ein PC auf der Terrasse
> bzw. Outdoor geknipst hat....finde ich halt schön...



 Natur + Technik = Super (die ModdingfreaX'sche-Formel )


----------



## exa (16. April 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> ja, weil ich mal alle Bilder durchgeguckt habe...und keiner ein PC auf der Terrasse
> bzw. Outdoor geknipst hat....finde ich halt schön...



hmm mir wäre als hätte das schonmal jemand gemacht, naja...

is auch irgendwie notgedrungen, da ich im keller wohne, zwar mit großen fenstern, aber trotzdem is das licht nie gut, und deswegen muss ich halt raus^^


----------



## RomeoJ (16. April 2008)

*Mein kleinen Hasen*

@exa

kann sein das ich es übersehen habe aber, wie schon erwähnt nicht schlecht....

***********************************************

So dan will ich euch mal meine Kiste Zeigen...

HW:

_E8400@3,45Ghz_
Coolermaster Gemin II mit 2 x 120mm Lüfter
_2 x 2048MB G.Skill PC-6400_
P5N-T Deluxe
_BS PLatte : WD1(150 GB, 10000 RPM, SATA)_
2 x 8800GT AMP! Zotac
_Seasonic M12 700Watt_
Creative Audigy 2 ZS


bin ganz zufrieden..ausser der Lüfter..da muss entlich der IFX 14 her... 

*Front*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Seite *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Back*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Von der Seite beim aufmachen*...der Lüfter ist blöd, weil er den normalen Stromanschluss brauch. 
Deshalb muss ich den immer abklemmen, wenn ich das Seitenteil ganz aufmachen will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Seite offen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Netzteil*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GraKa`s*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Northbridge*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Festplatten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




******************************************************


So das wars...hehe....ist ein kleiner einblick... ^^

Das Kabelgelagere ist mir immo leider nicht besser gelungen..


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (16. April 2008)

Bitte kleinere Bilder machen, noch hab ich meinen 21" CRT nicht ^^

Aber sehr schick! *auch will*


----------



## holzkreuz (16. April 2008)

@RomeoJ:

Bist du mit dem GeminII zufrieden?

Hab mit dem Kühler auch geliebäugelt...


----------



## heroe (16. April 2008)

Sodele, dann will ich mal meinen Einstand geben. 

Bin gerade von AMD auf Intel umgestiegen, da war die Gelegenheit zum "Frühjahrsputz" ganz günstig.

Ihr seht hier meinen uralten Chieftec-Midi, zerkratzt, nikotingeschwängert und in Ehren ergraut, aber ich mag mich nicht von ihm trennen.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verbaut wurden:

Mobo: MSI P7N SLI Platinum (750i)
CPU: C2D 8400
Kühler: CM Hyper TX2
Ram: 2GB DDR2 800 OCZ SLI Nvidia Edition
HDD: 2x Samsung 160JJ SATAII im Raid 0
Graka: XFX GF 8800 GTS 512 MB Alphadog
NT: BeQuiet BQT E5-500 W
DVD-Brenner: Samsung 203D SATA
DVD-Rom: Samsung 163B SATA
Ein paar kleine Besonderheiten sind vielleicht erwähnenswert. Der Kühler bekam den Lüfter eines gebrauchten Hyper TX AMD, weil der PWM (4-polig) ist. Der Original TX 2 ist nur noch 3-polig und da mochte die Lüftersteuerung nicht mit arbeiten.

Weiterhin sind die Festplatten mit Coolteks Disk-Silencern ausgestattet und sitzen in einem "Heat-Terminator". Aber seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Entkoppler arbeiten ausgezeichnet. Sämtliche Vibrationen werden absorbiert und auch die Zugriffsgeräusche werden eleminiert. Man hört sie nur noch, wenn das Gehäuse offen ist. Einzig das sehr leise HDD-Surren ist zu hören, aber dafür bräuchte man eben eine Dämmbox.
Bei der Montage ist es wichtig, die passenden Schrauben, zu den passenden Gewinden der Alu-Winkel zu finden. Ab da ist die Montage ein Kinderspiel und die Entkoppler können durchaus öfter benutzt werden.

Der mitgelieferte Lüfter kam gleich auf den Müll, laut ratternd und heulend ist der wirklich kein Vergnügen. Ich habe ihn durch einen BN Noiseblocker Black Silent X2R ersetzt und davon auch gleich noch 2 "frische" in die Gehäusefront verpflanzt. 
Das Gehäuse ist übrigens von vorn und seitlich mit einer Filterschaummatte geschützt, die ich halbjährlich absauge oder austausche. So findet sich im Innern nur sehr wenig Dreck.
Der unterste und der Festplattenlüfter sind über das NT angeschlossen, der mittlere wird über den kleinen Poti, den ihr zwischen den SATA-Kabeln sehen könnt, geregelt. Im Sommer dreh ich ihn ein wenig höher, damit die Heatpipe auch etwas abbekommt. Voher war ein M2N32 SLI Deluxe montiert, das hat davon schon gut profitiert.

Im Heck zieht ein geregelter 120 mm Cooltek "Silent Breeze" seine Bahnen. Erstaunlich ist, wieviel Leistung bei so geringer Lautstärke möglich ist. Er läuft völlig Vibrationsarm, da hab ich selbst bei wesentlich teureren Lüftern schon die dollsten Dinge erlebt...

So, das wars fürs erste. 

lg heroe


----------



## RomeoJ (16. April 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> @RomeoJ:
> 
> Bist du mit dem GeminII zufrieden?
> 
> Hab mit dem Kühler auch geliebäugelt...



Wenn ich ehrlich bin nicht, denn irgentwie bringt der keine richtige Kühlung bei meiner CPU...

Ich werde mir so schnell wie möglich den IFX 14 zulegen, der soll hammer kühlen für ein LuKü haben.


----------



## I/O (17. April 2008)

noch bissl was von mir...


----------



## sockednc (17. April 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin nicht, denn irgentwie bringt der keine richtige Kühlung bei meiner CPU...
> 
> Ich werde mir so schnell wie möglich den IFX 14 zulegen, der soll hammer kühlen für ein LuKü haben.


 
Ja, hat er und auch die einbau Probleme sind dir hoffentlich bekannt.
Ich hab das selbe Board wie du. Da wirst du den Bachplatekühler des IFX-14 nicht verwenden können. Du stöst auf verschiedene Lötstellen, die ihm im weg sind.
Läst du den Bachplatekühler weg, stimmt der Anpressdruck nicht mehr. Aber ich habe mir mit abgeschnittenen Kabelbindern geholfen und die unter der Backplateplatte geklebt habe.


----------



## Genius637 (17. April 2008)

So mal ein neues Bild mit 9800GTX inside^^
(Kabelmanagment wird noch überarbeitet!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Speed (17. April 2008)

Genius637 schrieb:


> So mal ein neues Bild mit 9800GTX inside^^
> (Kabelmanagment wird noch überarbeitet!)


 
Jop am Kabelmanagment musst du dringend ganz viel tun. Weil beim TJ07 da hat man so viel Möglichkeiten in dem "High-End" Case. Sonst ist deins das nicht würdig. 

MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (17. April 2008)

bzgl. Kabelmanagemant: wieso hast du die PCIe 16x Kabel nicht gleich vom NT hochgezogen


----------



## Genius637 (17. April 2008)

ja weil bei meiner alten 7900GT der PCIe Anschluss noch hinten war und ich die neue GraKa noch net so lang hab und deshalb keine Zeit hatte das zu ändern!!


----------



## RomeoJ (17. April 2008)

sockednc schrieb:


> Ja, hat er und auch die einbau Probleme sind dir hoffentlich bekannt.
> Ich hab das selbe Board wie du. Da wirst du den Bachplatekühler des IFX-14 nicht verwenden können. Du stöst auf verschiedene Lötstellen, die ihm im weg sind.
> Läst du den Bachplatekühler weg, stimmt der Anpressdruck nicht mehr. Aber ich habe mir mit abgeschnittenen Kabelbindern geholfen und die unter der Backplateplatte geklebt habe.




Ehrlich?? gibbet das solche Probleme...so ein misst...das war immo der beste Kühler den es gibt.

Kannst du mal Foto´s machen und Screens unter Belastung. Ich wäre dir hammer dankbar.

Denn wenn das zu kompliziert ist, muss ich mal gucken welchen ich sonst nehme. Aber bis jetzt wollte ich immer den IFX 14....so ein dreck...

Ich danke dir, wenn du das machen würdest...


----------



## sockednc (19. April 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Ehrlich?? gibbet das solche Probleme...so ein misst...das war immo der beste Kühler den es gibt.
> 
> Kannst du mal Foto´s machen und Screens unter Belastung. Ich wäre dir hammer dankbar.
> 
> ...


 

Hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=15223. Hab ich mal soeben erstellt. Aber im Betrieb kann ich Dir das nicht Zeigen, da ich auf den Q9450 warte und momentan dafür keine CPU hab.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2008)

Mein aktueller TV PC...


----------



## Janny (19. April 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mein aktueller TV PC...



hm  ich würd ma sagen, solange es läuft..hehe


----------



## Pahi (19. April 2008)

so ich präsentere auch mal meinen pc


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2008)

Janny schrieb:


> hm  ich würd ma sagen, solange es läuft..hehe



Warum sollts nicht (mehr) laufen?!

Wenn man da nicht die Quanten raufpackt und keine leitenden Teile reinschmeißt, ists kein Problem...


----------



## exa (19. April 2008)

warum is die fp über nen extra controller angebunden???


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (19. April 2008)

und warum das Laufwerk garnicht


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2008)

exa schrieb:


> warum is die fp über nen extra controller angebunden???


Zähl mal die Anzahl der Adern 
Das ist nämlicz eine 18GB SCSI Festplatte ^_^


Galaxy-Jan schrieb:


> und warum das Laufwerk garnicht


Weil ichs eigentlich nicht brauche, benutz ich eigentlich auch nur als Stabilisation für die HDD.

Ist übrigens eine Barracuda 18XL.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (19. April 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil ichs eigentlich nicht brauche, benutz ich eigentlich auch nur als Stabilisation für die HDD.



lol  (bist du nicht auch bei OCTEC?)


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2008)

OCTEC??
Sagt mir nix.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (19. April 2008)

dann hab ich dich verwechselt


----------



## riedochs (19. April 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Zähl mal die Anzahl der Adern
> Das ist nämlicz eine 18GB SCSI Festplatte ^_^
> 
> Weil ichs eigentlich nicht brauche, benutz ich eigentlich auch nur als Stabilisation für die HDD.
> ...



Müsste nach dem Aussehen des Typenschilds auch schon etwas älter sein.


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (19. April 2008)

Hi hier mal mein Rechner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Müsste nach dem Aussehen des Typenschilds auch schon etwas älter sein.


Jo, dürft mittlererweile um die 10 Jahre jung sein.


----------



## Elzoco (20. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz schön viele mit Be Quiet! Netzteil hier^^


----------



## Havenhawk (20. April 2008)

Na dann will ich auch mal meinen zeigen!


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. April 2008)

Havenhawk schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal meinen zeigen!



Wenn du schon was zeigen willst, dann mach die Bilder bitte mit einer Digitalkamera und nicht mit irgendeinem Telefon wie dem Sony Ericsson W580i!
Das macht nämlich richtig bescheidene Fotos...


----------



## Havenhawk (20. April 2008)

*Wenn!*

Wenn ich eine hätte, dann wären die Fotos auch mit einer Cam gemacht worden! muss endlich mal eine kaufen, nur blöd das die ganze Kohle in dem zu fotografierenden Objekt steckt!!!


----------



## xQlusive (20. April 2008)

Elzoco schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie geil massig 120/140er, und dann der cpu lüfter "niedlich"


----------



## exa (20. April 2008)

jo, tolle verwirbelungen, die keinen ordentlichen luftzug zulassen, dabei hat das system so tolle möglichkeiten^^

und am kabelmanagement muss man da auch noch was tun!!!


----------



## RockstarGamerMZ (20. April 2008)

Hier ist meiner! Konfiguration könnt ihr meiner Signatur entnehmen. Also neben den Rechnern von anderen sehe ich ja ganz schön alt aus.


----------



## Elzoco (20. April 2008)

xQlusive schrieb:


> wie geil massig 120/140er, und dann der cpu lüfter "niedlich"


für das ist der geplant http://www3.hardwareversand.de/8VwK_6pbO03rVZ/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=20577&agid=669&ref=26
und die kabel sieht man durch das plexi nicht


----------



## exa (20. April 2008)

na und??? ich hab noch nich mal seitenfenster und trotzdem kabelmanagement...


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (20. April 2008)

verbessert auch den Luftstrom->Kühlung->Leistung/Zuverlässigkeit/Lebensdauer

und denke nicht dass du dir ein System bauen kannst wie in deinem Avatar, alles Lüfterlos... Wenn du nun noch ein Lüfterloses NT dazubauen würdest hättest du garkeinen Lüfter -> Hitzestau und das wars dann bald... (also 1 120er Gehäuselüfter wäre schon pflicht )


----------



## xQlusive (20. April 2008)

exa schrieb:


> na und??? ich hab noch nich mal seitenfenster und trotzdem kabelmanagement...



türlich um nen guten luftdurchfluss zu garantieren


----------



## TheDarkMind (20. April 2008)

Mal meinen herzeig .... bild 1 .... mein 2t rechner fürs inet und bild 2 mein ehemaliger zock PC .... vom aktuellen erst bilder machen muß ...


----------



## Elzoco (20. April 2008)

wieso eig luftverwirbellung bei mir vorne 1 rein    seite 1 rein unten 1 rein hinten 1 raus oben 1 raus und NT ist für sich (lüfter unten)


----------



## exa (20. April 2008)

joa, und die seitenlüfter machen die verwirbelungen, denn die sblasen die luft um 90 grad gedreht...

ich hab einen luftzug von unten nach oben, einer unten, 2 oben, da gibts nix was das stört...


----------



## culli1983 (20. April 2008)

Ich hatte mal einen 28cm Seitenlüfter, hat wirklich gar nix für die Temps gebracht. Eher im gegenteil!
Jetzt habe ich einen 120er vorne und einen 120er hinten + Netzteil, reicht vollkommen!

Ps: Da hatte ich noch keine Wakü


----------



## Natur19 (20. April 2008)

Hier ist meiner! Konfiguration könnt ihr meiner Signatur entnehmen. Also neben den Rechnern von anderen sehe ich ja ganz schön alt aus.







ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe / AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+  2X 3000 Mhz / Captiva GeForce 7600GT 256MB / Kingston HyperX 2 x 1024MB DDR2-800 / 1x Maxtor SATA2 250GB und eine Samsung SATA2 200GB / LG DVD Brenner / LC Power 7480 480WATT / Yuraku 19" TFT /  Saitek Mous ist aber nur vorrüber gehent / Trust Keyboard KB-1500


----------



## xQlusive (20. April 2008)

exa schrieb:


> joa, und die seitenlüfter machen die verwirbelungen, denn die sblasen die luft um 90 grad gedreht...
> 
> ich hab einen luftzug von unten nach oben, einer unten, 2 oben, da gibts nix was das stört...



sowas von falsch....

ok der luftzug ist optimiert, da die wärme nach oben steigt, aber man hat in jedem case verwirbelungen, denn bei dir sind z.b. graka cpu kühler und sonstige steckkarten im weg...

das bproblem ist, das ein großer Seitenlüfter extreme verwibelungen erzeugt, die sich teils schlecht auf die temperatur auswirken..

also entweder versuchst du einen luftfluss von unten nach oben, oder von vorne nach hinten....

bei mir ist es vonvorne anch hinten, wobei front und rücklüfter  auf einer ebene mit dem cpu sind, und im unteren bereich ein lüfter bei der graka, der die warme luft rauszieht, das ist vergleichsweise gut....

so kommt meine hd3850 auf gute 33°C im idel mit dem asus kühler...


----------



## culli1983 (20. April 2008)

Jetzt auch mal wieder meiner nach dem Umbau!
Nur der Einlassadapter für die Pumpe fehlt noch.


----------



## RockstarGamerMZ (20. April 2008)

xQlusive schrieb:


> sowas von falsch....
> 
> ok der luftzug ist optimiert, da die wärme nach oben steigt, aber man hat in jedem case verwirbelungen, denn bei dir sind z.b. graka cpu kühler und sonstige steckkarten im weg...
> 
> ...


 

Er hat Recht wenn man einen ordentlich Luftfluss haben möchte sollte man keinen Seitlichen Lüfter verbauen da dieser wenn der Luftfluss von vorn nach hinten oder von unten nach oben fließt diesen unterbrich oder besser gesagt verwirbelt. Man kann es sicherlich auch so machen das der Seitenteillüfter die Frischluft liefert und die vorne und hinten oder oben und unten die warme Luft abführen wobei ich mir da sicher bin das dies nicht ein so gutes Ergebnis liefert wie die anderen 2 Lösungen. Das kannste aber mal an einem Wasserhahn Testen dreh das Wasser auf und du siehst das es gerade nach unten durchfließt wenn du jetzt den Finger nimmst und ihn in den Strahl hältst Spritzt es an den Seiten vorbei oder bei viel Wasserdruck in alle Richtungen. Da ich hier aber nicht diskutieren möchte und ja jeder machen kann was er will würde ich sagen jedem das seine. 
Gruß RockstarGamerMZ


----------



## RomeoJ (20. April 2008)

xxJVLxx65 schrieb:


> Hi hier mal mein Rechner
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Den finde ich ja mal richtig geil....das nenne ich ordentliches Kabelmanagment *thumb up*

... und "sporalisch" eine HD....


----------



## DaxTrose (20. April 2008)

@ RockstarGamerMZ
Also ich finde Deinen Aufbau nicht schlecht. Ich habe das Gehäuse schon öfters für Bekante verbaut und finde es von den günstigen Gehäusen sehr gelungen. Wenn Du es noch ein bisschen aufwerten möchtest, kann ich Dir nur die Dämmung von BeQuit! empfehlen. Dadurch sind die Seitenwände nicht mehr so klapprig und es ist einfach wertiger. Solltest Du also irgendwann 20,- über haben, probiers aus!


----------



## RockstarGamerMZ (20. April 2008)

Das ist eine gute idee werde mir das mal ankucken. Gruß RockstarGamerMZ


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (21. April 2008)

@RomeoJ danke fürs lob 
hab noch ein paar pics



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=sta60138dzt.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## sockednc (22. April 2008)

xxJVLxx65 schrieb:


> @RomeoJ danke fürs lob
> hab noch ein paar pics
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was ist denn das für ein Gehäuse?


----------



## p1t (22. April 2008)

Das ist ein Cooler Master RC-690 mit Window. Sehr Schick


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. April 2008)

sockednc schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Gehäuse?



Ein Coolermaster RC 690 (window version) 
Hab ich auch nur ohne das Window, das gehäuse ist echt zu empfehlen 


@P1t 
Käsekönig ist aber sehr teuer

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a309109.html 


hier ein Test :
http://silenthardware.de/reviews/case/cooler_master_rc690/einleitung/index.html


----------



## Elzoco (22. April 2008)

so ein "paar" XD Kabel neu verlegt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das entfernen des Seitenlüfters führte zu höheren temperaturen (cpu gpu) 
und der Scythe Zipang ist schon fast bestellt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. April 2008)

Lol kommen jetzt nur noch Coolermaster RC 690 xD?
Weil ich hab auch eins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (22. April 2008)

da haste dir aber schon ein paar schöne kratzer in dein selbstgelacktes geholt...

nächstes mal ordentlicher lacken, mit grundierung, mind 3 schichten dünner lack und nochmal 3-5 schichten klarlack...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. April 2008)

exa schrieb:


> da haste dir aber schon ein paar schöne kratzer in dein selbstgelacktes geholt...
> 
> nächstes mal ordentlicher lacken, mit grundierung, mind 3 schichten dünner lack und nochmal 3-5 schichten klarlack...



Ne is nich schlimm, hab eh kein Window  
Und der Lack war schon teuer genug, ich hab nicht viel Geld, bin ja noch Schüler


----------



## Elzoco (22. April 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Lol kommen jetzt nur noch Coolermaster RC 690 xD?
> Weil ich hab auch eins


 und Be Quiet! Netzteile XD Krank


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (22. April 2008)

da hier soviele ein CM/RC 690 klick (viele modding usw tipps nur fürs 690er)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. April 2008)

Elzoco schrieb:


> und Be Quiet! Netzteile XD Krank


Apropo Netzteil 

Ich hab grad was bemerkt, was mir Sorgen macht...

In meinem Be Quiet! Straight Power 450W ist son weißes zeug überall....sieht aus wie Kaugummi  

Ich weis net ob das so sein soll, kann mal jemand nachgucken der auch ein Straight Power hat?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry wegen OT, aber kann man was erkennen? 
Das netzteil läuft auch ohne Mucken.
Aber ich weis halt net ob das so sein soll


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. April 2008)

xxJVLxx65 schrieb:


> da hier soviele ein CM/RC 690 klick (viele modding usw tipps nur fürs 690er)



Den hab ich schon vollständig durchgelesen


----------



## GreyFoxX (22. April 2008)

All about my Machine ->Klick my Signature


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. April 2008)

GreyFoxX schrieb:


> All about my Machine ->Klick my Signature



So läuft das hier nicht, du musst die Bilder schon posten, der Thread heist nicht umsonst "ZEIGT" eure PC`s


----------



## GreyFoxX (22. April 2008)

Okay..jetzt hab ich`s geschnaggelt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So besser??


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (22. April 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Apropo Netzteil
> 
> Ich hab grad was bemerkt, was mir Sorgen macht...
> 
> ...



das "Kaugummzeugs" ist bei mir auch drin hier bei dem review sieht man das bei dem Bild auch.


----------



## GreyFoxX (22. April 2008)

Sodele...
Habe noch mal nachgelegt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bilder mit dem Seiten-Fan für die 88GT sind die älteren..aktuell verrichtet
der VDU964 "Battle Axe" von Xigmatek seinen Dienst auf der Karte...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. April 2008)

xxJVLxx65 schrieb:


> das "Kaugummzeugs" ist bei mir auch drin hier bei dem review sieht man das bei dem Bild auch.



danke, da bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## culli1983 (22. April 2008)

Elzoco schrieb:


> so ein "paar" XD Kabel neu verlegt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Kathode stört! Sauberes Kabelmanagment gefällt mir,Top!!!


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (22. April 2008)

@Elzoco

hast du schonmal geguckt, wie sich die Kathode rechts neben dem Mainboard macht(vertikal)?


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (22. April 2008)

Dieses "Kaugummi"Zeug ist in jedem guten NT zu finden, das ist Kleber aber den Spulen damit diese nicht quietschen die sonst der Kupferdraht durch die Wärme "wackelt" und auf dem Keramikkern reibt. Das habe ich auch und dazu das Quitschen der Spulen da es bei einer oder mehreren durch den Transport eines großen Unternehmens mit einem D vorne und L hinten an meinem BeQuiet! abgegangen ist...

Also kein Grund zur Sorge, Kaugummi im NT ist nicht schlimm, sogar von Vorteil 

Gruß Jan


----------



## culli1983 (22. April 2008)

@Elzoco vielleicht könntest du die KK im Deckel verschtauen!


----------



## 2000Miles (22. April 2008)

So, hier mal nach dem Basteln, und ohne vorher Staub zu wischen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich sehr stolz auf die Fotos bin, kommt die Karte hier auch noch rein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Speed (22. April 2008)

so habe da mal ein kleines update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## Tremendous (23. April 2008)

Mein aktueller Knecht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elzoco (23. April 2008)

culli1983 schrieb:


> Die Kathode stört! Sauberes Kabelmanagment gefällt mir,Top!!!


so kathode ist jetzt an der seite mach diese nacht mal fotos mal gucken wies dann aussieht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindfuck (24. April 2008)

sysProfile: ID: 55281 - Mindfuck

mfg p.s. ich weiss fettes kabelgewurschtel noch aber ich plane eine wasserkühlung und dann verleg ich alles sauber versprochen!


----------



## Piridrummer88 (25. April 2008)

Mein PC ein bisschen upgedated mit Kabelmanagement-Netzteil 'BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W' und CPU Kühler Kama Cross.

Bin immer offen für verbesserungsvorschläge.

Naja, ich weiss, dass der Aufstellort des PC nicht unbedingt der beste ist, aber mehr Platz hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## madamc (25. April 2008)

Piridrummer88 schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiss, dass der Aufstellort des PC nicht unbedingt der beste ist, aber mehr Platz hab ich leider nicht.





Hey ein PC gehört auf einen Thron! Nicht in ein Eck unterm Schreibtisch!
Bau dir nen Acryltisch und beleuchte ihn von unten!


Hast du eigentlich mehr 3DMarks mit dem laptop oder mit dem pc?


----------



## madamc (25. April 2008)

Tremendous schrieb:


> Mein aktueller Knecht:



Irgendwie passt das Innenleben nicht zu dem Gehäuse....


----------



## exa (25. April 2008)

... was daran liegt das er das gehäuse gewonnen hat, lesertest findest du hier im forum...


----------



## madamc (25. April 2008)

2000Miles schrieb:


> So, hier mal nach dem Basteln, und ohne vorher Staub zu wischen
> 
> 
> 
> Da ich sehr stolz auf die Fotos bin, kommt die Karte hier auch noch rein:




Hast du das Gehäuse innen selber lackiert? Wenn ja welchen Lack hast du benutzt?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. April 2008)

Heute ist mein neues Netzteil gekommen . War aber ca. 3h am Ein- und Ausbau gehockt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (25. April 2008)

geht ja gerade noch so, ziemlich eng^^


----------



## Janny (26. April 2008)

ZIEMLICH eng  passt ja alles grade so rein, trotzdem schöner Tower


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (26. April 2008)

JA, das war wirklich eng. Ich musste den Aufkleber vom Netzeil auf der Unterseite entfernen, dass ich den IFX wieder montieren konnte.


----------



## KvD (26. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xQlusive (26. April 2008)

KvD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das sieht ja mal verdammt lecker aus,bis auf die zwei schläuche durch die frontblenden.. aber da war ja bestimmt nur zu wenig platz oder ?!?


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. April 2008)

Na super die Schläuche bringens so garnicht!
Jetzt kann man kein Laufwerk mehr einbauen 
Außerdem sieht das Ding für mich aus wie ne zu groß geratene Wii mit Fenster!


----------



## KvD (26. April 2008)

ja die schläuch sind aus platzmangel da so.

Laufwerk geht sowieso nicht, hinter der Front ist ein 360er radi, aber wofü hat man denn noch einen PC mit Laufwerk?^^


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (26. April 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Außerdem sieht das Ding für mich aus wie ne zu groß geratene Wii mit Fenster!



DAS war genau mein erster Gedanke!


----------



## xQlusive (26. April 2008)

ich finde das teil sieht so geil aus, auch der Schriftzug vonner Award Fabrik, passt voll ins Bild... bloß anscheinen ist der Tower ein bisschen zu klein für nen 3er Radi


----------



## Janny (26. April 2008)

jo find den auch mal super schick, nur ne nummer größer wäre gut!


----------



## Punked (26. April 2008)

Mal ein Update meines Thermaltake Armors der bald einem Antec P 182 weichen muss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Punked


----------



## Masterwana (26. April 2008)

*<------DA ISSER* **

VW-Zeichen ist vom Schrott und den Lüfter hab ich Geschenkt bekommen.
Nur den GTI-Schriftzug hab ich für ~5  gekauft. (fährt mit der Laufwerkschublade aus)

Der lüfter läuft aber nur selten, da das VW-Zeichen zu dicht an deen propellern ist, macht nen heiden lärm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (26. April 2008)

willst du dir nich einen neuen tower holen???

sharkoon rebel is ziemlich günstig und sieht um welten besser aus!!!


----------



## heroe (26. April 2008)

Schmeichler....


----------



## Masterwana (26. April 2008)

wozu? Verstehe eh nicht warumm man sich zu jedem komplett neuen rechner nen neues gehäuse holen soll. da entwickel ich meins doch lieber weiter.
Bin eh nicht so der Casemod-Freak.


----------



## exa (27. April 2008)

naja war ja nur ein vorschlag, weil dein gehäuse nicht gerade, sagen wir konform aussieht, isa das von nem komplettpc???


----------



## Overlocked (27. April 2008)

Mal meiner


----------



## maaaaatze (27. April 2008)

Könntest du bitte noch kurz die Breite ändern?


----------



## altness (27. April 2008)

@ masterwana
die idee mitm vw zeichen finde ich echt schick, gibt es noch so seiten- und innenansichten von deinem pc?


----------



## GreyFoxX (27. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal eine Impression von meinem


----------



## moddingfreaX (27. April 2008)

Hehe, genau die gleichen Lüfter hab ich auch 
Aber ich find sie auf 12V viel zu laut 
Mein  PC hört sich wie ein Luftkanal an


----------



## Masterwana (27. April 2008)

@exa: Nö war billig

@altness: Besser nicht, hat kein Fenster also sieht das innere dementsprechend aus. vielleicht wirds noch gelackt wenn die neuen Innereien da sind.


----------



## Punked (27. April 2008)

Hier noch ein Bild vom alten PC

Ist ein 13 Euro Gehauese von Foxconn  zum kotzen!!
mit X800GTO2@copied Zalman 700CU , 3.2 GHZ 2 GB Ram, joa reicht noch zumn spieln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (27. April 2008)

Naja, für 13 darf man nicht viel erwarten


----------



## xQlusive (27. April 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Naja, für 13 darf man nicht viel erwarten



naja immerhin passt ja anscheinend ein 120er hinten rein, das schonmal mehr, was mein gehäuse bietet-.-


----------



## riedochs (27. April 2008)

Ich kauf meine Gehäuse im Ausverkauf Da spart man einiges und bekommt gute Ware. Für das alte Coolermaster Centurion hab ich 30 oder so bezahlt.


----------



## Punked (27. April 2008)

LOL Die Verarbeitung ist  grottenschlecht also ueberall scharfe Kanten und die Abstandshalter haben gefehlt!!!



MFG Punked


----------



## xQlusive (27. April 2008)

Punked schrieb:


> LOL Die Verarbeitung ist  grottenschlecht also ueberall scharfe Kanten und die Abstandshalter haben gefehlt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> MFG Punked



so etwas nennt man herausforderung , nein mal ehrlich, man kann nicht viel bei 12 erwarten, aber es läuft doch?!?


----------



## Punked (27. April 2008)

Naja wie mans nimmt lol ich musste mir die Abstandshalter welche bei anderen Gehauesen ueprig geblieben sind nehmen, und dann  halt verwenden. Wie man sieht ist die Grafikkarte nicht richtig festgeschraubt, die slots sind zu klein in der hoehe lol. Dafuer   liess sich etws Kabelmanagment betreiben!  lol und 3 Schnitte im Finger!



MFG Punked


----------



## moddingfreaX (27. April 2008)

Das Ding ist ja fast so geil wie das Teil von meinem Dad!
Aus langeweile hab ich meine Füsse auf den PC gelegt und hab direkt eine gebatzt bekommen.
Das Teil läd sich elektrisch auf


----------



## Punked (27. April 2008)

LOL das Teil sollte auch nur ne schnelle Notloesung sein. Ich hab beim CPU-Luefter reinigen irgendwie das alte Motherboard zerstoert. (Media-Markt PC), welches uATX war. Leider konnte das gesamte Gehauese nur uATX Motherboarde aufnehmen, sodass ich dann (weil ich ja "Schuld" war an dem nicht mehr funktionierendem Motherboard) ein Ersatz Gehauese+ Motherboard finanzierne musste. Da ich ja kaum Geld hab (Schueler) hab ich gleich mal das billigste genommen  und rausgekommen ist dabei das rofl. Dabei dachte ich mir ja noch das Foxconn halbwegs okaye Sachen baut, leider mit NICHTEN!!!!! Was ich lustig finde ist die Vibration des Gehaueses: Fuehlt sich schon an wie ein halblauter Bass XD



MFG Punked


----------



## moddingfreaX (27. April 2008)

Punked schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich lustig finde ist die Vibration des Gehaueses: Fuehlt sich schon an wie ein halblauter Bass XD



Is doch cool  Andere Leute investieren in nen Subwoofer, den kriegst du gratis


----------



## Punked (27. April 2008)

Die passenden Lueftergerauesche macht es jedenfalls >>3 Sonne XD. Gluecklichweisse muss ich ja nicht mehr benutzen hab ja mein Thermaltake Armor lol. 


MFG Punked


----------



## CrashStyle (27. April 2008)

Mein Pc & LApi


----------



## moddingfreaX (27. April 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Mein Pc & LApi



Großes Gehäuse aber dennoch der alt bekannte Kabelsalat 

Kauf dir ne Packung Kabelbinder und ordne dass mal bei dir. 
Ansonsten richtig geile Kiste


----------



## Bang0o (27. April 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mein aktueller TV PC...


das gehäuse gefällt mir wo kann man das kaufen?


----------



## L0cke (27. April 2008)

meines ma wieder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe die Kabelführung geht in Ordnung oO


----------



## xQlusive (27. April 2008)

was man sieht ist i.O. 

und man sieht auch das du genauso wie ich nen tolles gehäuse passt, wohinten nur nen witz an lüfter reinpasst... dass müsst bei dir ne aussparung für nen 60er sein... mh habe bei mir hinter nen 80er slot nen 120er mit kabelbindern befestigt, solltest du vielleicht machen, wenn du noch mehr ocn willst, weil die temps sich schlagartig verbessern


----------



## L0cke (27. April 2008)

xQlusive schrieb:


> was man sieht ist i.O.
> 
> und man sieht auch das du genauso wie ich nen tolles gehäuse passt, wohinten nur nen witz an lüfter reinpasst... dass müsst bei dir ne aussparung für nen 60er sein... mh habe bei mir hinter nen 80er slot nen 120er mit kabelbindern befestigt, solltest du vielleicht machen, wenn du noch mehr ocn willst, weil die temps sich schlagartig verbessern



Das Gehäuse ist für einen Mod geplant, hinten past ein 120 locker rein( Löcher schon angezeichnet), und die Temps sind bis jetzt auch noch schön im grünen berreich und Oc´t isser auch schon, siehe unten das Bastelsystem.

Wenn ich genug Edelstahl habe gehts los mit dem modden.


----------



## tarnari (30. April 2008)

So, hab wieder ein wenig an den Kabeln gefummelt. Deswegen jetzt noch ein Coolermaster CM690. Sind ja so wenige hier . Vorne sind noch zwei 120er, die man auf den pics nicht sehen kann. Hab auch mal n Foto mit Luftstrom drangehängt.

Mir gefällts!


----------



## exa (30. April 2008)

wie haste das mit dem 2. 120er vorne gemacht???


----------



## tarnari (30. April 2008)

War relativ einfach. Ich habe mir aus den mitgelieferten Alu-Blenden für die Laufwerksschächte was gebastelt. Ein paar Kabelbinder und das wars!

Gruß aus Bonn


----------



## feil (1. Mai 2008)

meins^^
derweil noch^^ ich wart schon aufs auquarium dann wird er umgebaut zum öl pc^^
mfg


----------



## JeyBee (1. Mai 2008)

*räusper* *hust* naja, zum glück nicht immer so^^ Der Fehrnseher auf dem Speaker^^ Bissel Mukke aufdrehen und du hast ne schöne Scherben Sammlung^^


----------



## Eyermann (1. Mai 2008)

So hier habt ihr mal ein paar bilder von meinem ersten Case mod.
In dem Pc steckt ein Maximus Formula,8800 Gt,E8400,Aerocool PowerWatch Controller - black , Thermaltake CL-P0333 Blue Orb FX 
und 5 Blaue Gehäuselüfter. Gedient hat ein altes graues Chieftec Gehäuse.
Arbeitszeit ca 35 Std.Was sagt ihr dazu???Lade noch mehr Bilder hoch.


----------



## Eyermann (1. Mai 2008)

So hier noch die restlichen Bilder.


----------



## heroe (1. Mai 2008)

Ist euch eigentlich bekannt, das man Bilder auch drehen kann? 

Am einfachsten gehts mit der Windows Bild- und Faxanzeige....


----------



## feil (1. Mai 2008)

Der monitor hat eh 30kg der bleibt scho steh^^ de lautsprecher san nur fürn hochton da fürn bass sorgt unten beim fussraum de crunchsubwooferkiste^^

Wieso denn bilder drehen?^^ am einfachsten in bildschirm drehn dann past is bild a wieder^^


----------



## Punked (1. Mai 2008)

Hab jetzt mein Antec P 182 !
Hier mal ein Bild: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie kann ich das Kabelmangament noch verbessern?


MFG Punked


----------



## Eyermann (1. Mai 2008)

heroe schrieb:


> Ist euch eigentlich bekannt, das man Bilder auch drehen kann?
> 
> Am einfachsten gehts mit der Windows Bild- und Faxanzeige....


 
Eins ist doch klar.Das sogenannte Fußvolk muß ja auch was zu tun Haben oder ????


----------



## water_spirit (1. Mai 2008)

Punked schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das Kabelmangament noch verbessern?



Siehe HIER


----------



## exa (1. Mai 2008)

so schlecht find ich das kabelmanagement nicht...


----------



## IceBlue (1. Mai 2008)

Hier nun auch mal mein Maschinchen: Der *"DARK POWER"*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild zeigt den Tower im unbefülltem Zustand. Zu der Zeit war ich grad fertig mit dem Zusammenbau. Ich bin von meiner passiven Wasserkühlung zu einer passiv/aktiv-Kühlung gewechselt (hat ca. 20 Grad Temeraturunterschied gebracht!)
Der Radi befindet sich nun im bzw. auf dem Deckel. (Deckel mit Sticksäge bearbeitet) 
Da das Gehäuse sehr klein ist, liegt er nun auf einer Plexiglasplatte auf, die ich (wenn ich mal wieder richtig Zeit habe) noch beleuchten werde. Im Innenraum war definitiv kein Platz. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn viele von Zalman nicht begeistert sind - ich kann nicht klagen. Im Idle liegt die CPU-Temp bei 34°C, GPU bei 42°C und NB bei 30°C. Unter Last steigen die Temps ca. um 10°C - außer die NB, die steigt nur auf ca. 33°C. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das ganze Teil auf einen Blick. Ok, ist etwas dunkel, aber heller ist's bei mir nie. Den Aero-Cool Tower hatte ich komplett zerlegt und dann mit Schwarz-Metallic lackiert. Die Frontturbine hab ich ebenfalls geschwärzt. 
Alle Lüftergitter entfernt - selbst das Gehäuseblech vorn habe ich weggeschnitten, damit der Lüfter keinen Widerstand hat (...und es wurde tatsächlich etwas ruhiger...).

Gekühlt wird mit 4 gedrosselten Skythe S-Flex-Lüftern, die nicht zu hören sind. 2 Lüfter davon saugen die Luft vom Gehäuseinnern nach außen durch den Radi. Sollte es doch einmal zu heiß werden, sind die Radi-Lüfter unabhängig den 2 anderen S-Flex steuerbar und können auf 1200rpm stufenlos geregelt werden. Die beiden reinen Gehäuselüfter auf 800rpm. Ist aber noch nicht der Fall gewesen. 

Das originale Window habe ich durch eine cleane Plexiglasscheibe ersetzt. 
Gravuren wurden selbst gefertigt (Dark Power mit Schädel & Crysis). Die Gravur im Window wird normalerweise mit 6 blauen LEDs beleuchtet (hier aber aus).


IceBlue


----------



## Bond2602 (1. Mai 2008)

So hier ist mal mein dezentes Teil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Über Kommentare zu den Bildern Wäre ich sehr erfreut 

Details zum PC gibts im Link meiner Signatur


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (1. Mai 2008)

Geiles Gerät! Finde dass der voll Stylisch ist! Wie hast du den Lüfter überm RAM festgemacht? Mein RAM sollte auch Kühler werden deshalb wäre ich dankbar für ein paar Tipps


----------



## exa (1. Mai 2008)

so wie es aussieht mit gummiband oder kabelbinder...


----------



## Punked (1. Mai 2008)

water_spirit schrieb:


> Siehe HIER


 
Cimer! Koenntest du  das Bild noch etwas beschreiben? Damit ich von dir "spicken" kann?


MFG Punked


----------



## CrSt3r (1. Mai 2008)

Mein Schmuckstück endlich mit CF


----------



## exa (1. Mai 2008)

eieiei da muss aber noch kabelmanagement gemacht werden!!!


----------



## Xite1 (1. Mai 2008)

So hier mal en paar pics von meinem Rechner... kann zwar bei den grossen hier nicht mithalten, hab aber auch erst angefangen mir seit langem nen eigenen Rechner zusammen zu basteln.


----------



## Bond2602 (1. Mai 2008)

Galaxy-Jan schrieb:


> Geiles Gerät! Finde dass der voll Stylisch ist! Wie hast du den Lüfter überm RAM festgemacht? Mein RAM sollte auch Kühler werden deshalb wäre ich dankbar für ein paar Tipps



Das ist etwas dickeres Garn  den Lüfter hab ich damit an die Heatpipes des Thermalright HR-07 gebunden 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (2. Mai 2008)

lol, diese Lösung kommt für mich dann nicth in Frage


----------



## DF_zwo (2. Mai 2008)

Da ist mein Dingsens

Was drin ist, könnt ihr ja in der Signatur sehen, falls es überhaupt jemanden interessiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## water_spirit (2. Mai 2008)

Punked schrieb:


> Cimer! Koenntest du  das Bild noch etwas beschreiben? Damit ich von dir "spicken" kann?
> 
> 
> MFG Punked



Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte 

-Du könntest die S-ATA und die anderen Kabel hinter dem Mainboard machen und fixieren.
-Den CPU-Lüfter, ... könntest du drehen, damit du die Kabel gleich verstecken kannst (z.B. hinter dem Mainboard ^^)
-und noch bischen von mir abschauen


----------



## Majestico (3. Mai 2008)

so, das ist mein pc. hoffe er gefällt. kabelmanagment ist nicht besonders, das weiß ich, lässt sich aber auch schlecht machen. liegt erstens am gehäuse und zweitens weil ich öfters was ändere.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so sah er vor kurzem von vorn aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so sieht er jetzt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schreibt ruhig en paar verbesserungsvorschläge


----------



## heroe (3. Mai 2008)

Neues Gehäuse = Neue Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. Mai 2008)

Nett!!


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (4. Mai 2008)

Ja, sieht wirklich toll aus! Auch wie du die Bilder gemacht hast, Spitze!! Aber Wenn ich mir neue Lüfter kaufen will, lese ich meistens "Slotblende blabla Regler..." Und wenn ich dann 4 oder 5 habe wurde ich die evtl. alle in eine bauen


----------



## JeyBee (4. Mai 2008)

"Die Doppelte festplattenenkoppelung" *lach* das find ich mal wirklich geil.


----------



## heroe (4. Mai 2008)

JeyBee schrieb:


> "Die Doppelte festplattenenkoppelung" *lach* das find ich mal wirklich geil.


 

It works..... 

lg


----------



## Kampftablette (4. Mai 2008)

Da ich an meinem Kasten n paar veränderungen vorgenommen hab (war mal n bisschen geld über^^), poste ich hier nochmal. Ich denk mal, dass ist nicht schlimm oder?
zum System: 
AMD Athlon 3800+ @ 2,4 GHz standard Takt
2x 512 MB DDR 400 
Gainward Bliss 9600 GT Golden Sample 512MB Video RAM
MSI K8N Neo4-H
550W Netzteil von LC Power
und 1x Maxtor 250GB Festplatte + 1x Samsung SpinPoint T166 500GB
dazu 2 Gehäuselüfter und Gehäusemodifikationen, die sich jedoch auf Performancevorteile beschränken. (Sie sind also kein Mod!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qwz (5. Mai 2008)

Hier ist mein optisch eher langweiliger PC. 

Ich mag heute kein übermässiges leuchten und blinken am Gehäuse, sowas hatte ich als die Modding Scene hier in Deutschland entstanden ist. Glaub dass war so 1998/1999. Zu Zeiten wo OCCard.de ganz groß war  Da hatte ich auch jeden Scheiß (Positiv gemeint) im und am PC. 4 Window Kits und Wasserkühlung, UV Licht Sets u.s.w

Lange her. Bin wohl doch alt.


----------



## SebastianH (5. Mai 2008)

Dann will ich euch mal meinen PC nicht vorenthalten ^^


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (5. Mai 2008)

Schönes Gehäuse..aber des mit den Kabeln is immer so ne Sache ne


----------



## SebastianH (5. Mai 2008)

Ja man siehts am besten auf dem Ersten Bild.

Hab leider noch kein Netzteil wo man die Kabel die man nicht braucht abstecken kann 

So hab ich se einfach oben reingelegt und mit Kabelbindern befestigt. Der Kabelbaum zu den Geräten rechts vom Mainboard find ich ist aber ganz gut gelungen. 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Dolceman (5. Mai 2008)

So mir mal mein Daddelrechner.

hat wer noch ne Idee wegen dem Kabelsalat?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (5. Mai 2008)

Hier mal meiner, Kabelmagnetment wird noch gemacht, kommen auch noch neue Lüfter rein.


----------



## exa (5. Mai 2008)

liegt da die festplatte einfach so rum???


----------



## Janny (5. Mai 2008)

japp hehe, das kabel ist zu kurz..muss mir da was einfallen lassen..


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (5. Mai 2008)

*update* 
*Stealth-Mod* der Laufwerke  :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mcp (5. Mai 2008)

Dann kommt meiner hier auch nochma rein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SysP


----------



## culli1983 (5. Mai 2008)

@Dolceman Mach ne Blende vor die Kabel! Habe ich auch gemacht.


----------



## heroe (5. Mai 2008)

mcp schrieb:


> Dann kommt meiner hier auch nochma rein


 
Es macht doch ne Menge aus, wenn man "geschickt" zu fotografieren weiß. 

lg


----------



## mcp (5. Mai 2008)

Wegen Kabel oder was? Ich habe nichts zu verbergen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (5. Mai 2008)

@phil nice und wie bekommst du die auf???


----------



## heroe (5. Mai 2008)

mcp schrieb:


> Wegen Kabel oder was? Ich habe nichts zu verbergen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok, das wars, was ich sehen wollte 
Ich wollte dir allerdings nicht zu nahe treten, das war nicht meine Absicht.

Allerdings sehe ich jetzt das, was ich vermutet hatte und wovon ich lieber die Fingers gelassen habe. Hast Du keine Angst vor einem Kurzschluß?
Ich meine, das sich die Lötpins unter dem Mobo eventuell in das ATX-Kabel drücken, die sind ja tlw. ganz schön spitz.

DAU des Monats = Oktober 2004

lg


----------



## mcp (5. Mai 2008)

Nein du bist mir nicht zu nahe getreten. Ist ja nix schlimmes dran. 

So siehts bei mir unterm Mobo zum Glück nicht aus, habe die Löcher alle sehr weit außen und darauf geachtet, dass sich dort keine Pins reindrücken.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (5. Mai 2008)

exa schrieb:


> @phil nice und wie bekommst du die auf???



Danke.
Moosgummi + Alleskleber

Wobei ja Heißkleber besser gehen würde, war aber zu faul


----------



## heroe (5. Mai 2008)

mcp schrieb:


> Nein du bist mir nicht zu nahe getreten. Ist ja nix schlimmes dran.


 




> So siehts bei mir unterm Mobo zum Glück nicht aus, habe die Löcher alle sehr weit außen und darauf geachtet, dass sich dort keine Pins reindrücken.


Hast Du die Öffnungen selbst reingeschnitten oder ist da ab Werk schon was vorbereitet?

lg


----------



## mcp (5. Mai 2008)

Das habe ich selbst mit ner Stichsäge reingesägt.

abload.de - Bilderupload


----------



## heroe (5. Mai 2008)

mcp schrieb:


> Das habe ich selbst mit ner Stichsäge reingesägt.
> 
> abload.de - Bilderupload


 
Genial einfach - einfach Genial  

Sobald die Kohle für ein be Quiet Dark Power da ist, werde ich wohl noch einiges überarbeiten müssen.... 
Vorher machts imho keinen Sinn.

lg


----------



## GreyFoxX (6. Mai 2008)

heroe schrieb:


> Genial einfach - einfach Genial



Nja..ich hätte bzw. habe für die Ausschnitte den Dremel genommen und für
die Kanten gibt's doch extra Kantenschutz. Nicht meckern, bei mir kommt
demnächst noch'n Sleeve-Kit zum Einsatz und der Innenraum wird wohl
auseinander gebaut und mattschwarz lackiert/pulverbeschichtet..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mcp (6. Mai 2008)

Ob die jetzt so sauber sind oder nichts ist eigentlich wurscht. Habe die hinterher alle abgeschliffen und Kantenschutz ist jetzt auch drin. Das Bild ist schon etwas älter
Bei dir find ichs nicht schickt, dass man die Löcher für die Kabel sehen kann, hätte die hinters Mobo gedremelt. BtW, Dremel hatte ich nicht.


----------



## SebastianH (6. Mai 2008)

Boah Wahnsinn....

So nen aufgeräumtem PC hätt ich auch gerne...

Leider sind bei mir die beiden GraKa Stromkabel zu kurz und auch fast alle anderen....


Deshalb habe ich das so gemacht.


Andere Sache:
Was meint ihr > Soll ich mein Case innen Schwarz lakieren?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (6. Mai 2008)

Is ne Wahnsinns-Arbeit (), wenns dir Wert ist dann kann ichs nur empfehlen. Aber wenn, dann richtig!


----------



## SebastianH (6. Mai 2008)

Finde das schaut schon vielbesser aus als dieses Silber...


Das sticht so hervor irgendwie.
Hab aber im moment eh kein Geld... Wenn ich wieder Geld hab schau ich mich mal ein bisserl hier um wie das so geht


----------



## HamburgerJungs (7. Mai 2008)

ich bin irgendwie bisschen neidisch wenn ich die Kabelmanagements hier so sehe.
Bei mir siehts immer nach Kraut und Rüben aus obwohl mein Gehäuse (Lian Li Armorsuit P60) einige gute Möglichkeiten bietet.
Ich werd wohl über Pfingsten mal versuchen das zu machen mit vorher / nachher Vergleich.

Irgendwelche Tipps / Tricks die man da als "noob" gebrauchen kann?


----------



## EGThunder (7. Mai 2008)

Hier ist meiner, mit der aktuellen Config. Hab gestern Board + Ram getauscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EG


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Mai 2008)

@HamburgerJungs:
Ich lass es dann doch lieber, Bilder von meinem Stacker zu posten 

Vielleicht mach ich heute Nachmittag ne Fotosession mit der Kiste


----------



## lordofthe1337 (7. Mai 2008)

hier mal mein rechner 
(kabel einfach nicht beachten)


----------



## exa (7. Mai 2008)

*augenkrbs*

schäm dich, hättest du kein seitenfenster ok, aber so


----------



## lordofthe1337 (7. Mai 2008)

ich weiss aber es kommt bald ne wakü rein und dann wird aufgeräumt vielleicht auch  ein gößeres gehäuse das lexa is vieeeeeeeeeeeeel zu klein

eine entschuldigung hab ich: es ist mein erster rechner^^


----------



## Willy Thunder (7. Mai 2008)

Vorallem ist der CPU-Kühler falsch montiert, der Lüfter sollte auch nach hinten blasen


----------



## Las_Bushus (7. Mai 2008)

mal ne frage, seh ich das richtig das der gehäuselüfter hinten die luft aus dem gehäuse pustet und dein zallman aber genau in die endgegengesetzte richtung angebracht ist ?! Darf ich nach dem Sinn dieses Aufbaues fragen? Ich würde die ja in die gleiche Richtung pusten lassen von wegen Luftstrom und so....


----------



## lordofthe1337 (7. Mai 2008)

stimmt ihr habt recht werd gleich mal schrauben


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (7. Mai 2008)

Luftstrom ist bei der Verlegung der Kabel eh nicht wichtig  Du hast deine Teile sicher bekommen und eingebaut, genau wie ich am Anfang  Nach 2-3 Monaten hab ich mir dann Gedanken über die Temperaturen und die Lautstärke gemacht, danach die Beleuchtung, etc. Da wirst du auch noch landen dass es alles schön wird 

(Soll nicht heißen dass mein Kabelmanagement perfekt ist, eher im Gegenteil, mit meiner neuen 6600GT wird es noch beschissener... Der Anschluss der CCFL kommt von hinten Links und geht genau am Fenster schräg hoch an die HDD, der Schalter für die Lüfter wurde von mir "vorsichtshalber" mit einem Meter Kabel versehen (das hängt jetzt nur im weg) und dann kommt halt noch der Anschluss der 6600GT...)


----------



## CrSt3r (7. Mai 2008)

Auch ich habe mich jetzt mal wieder an meinen PC gewagt. Das Problem mit der Kabelführung ist schon lange da. Hinzu kommt aber leider noch, dass die NT-Kabel einfach zu kurz sind, als dass ich sie geschickter verlegen könnte 

Ansonsten ist das meiste Kleingefrickel hinter der mainboardplatte und den Einbauschächten verschwunden. 
Es bestand auch noch die Idee die beiden ZeroThermKühler der HD3870er an meine zeitweise "brach liegende" Lüftersteuerung anzuschliessen. 
Gesagt, getan ... PC erst mal liebevoll demontiert und geguckt, wie man am geschicktesten alle Kabel verlegen kann. 
Lüfter an die Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen und alles schön fertig verkabelt. 
Die ZeroThermKühler sind allerdings nur über einen 2Pin-Molex mit der Platine verbunden, aber man kann sie auch mit ein wenig gefrickel an einen 3Pin-Molex anschliessen, und ab an die Lüfterstuerung.

So, nun war alles schön verkabelt und es ging los ... böses Erwachen. Die Lüftersteuerung schreit konstant ALARM. PIEPT mir die Hucke voll ... manmanman. Nicht auszuhalten sage ich euch. 
Die Lüfter lassen sich so zwar problemlos auf 7V drosseln, ABER da sie kein Tachosignal liefern können, denkt meine Lüftersteuerung selbstredend, dass die Lüfter nicht anlaufen und geht auf die Barrikaden 
Also wieder ab und normal auf der Platine angeschlossen. Auch RivaTuner bringt nicht den geünschten Erfolg. ich kann zwar alles einstellen, aber es ändert sich nichts ... *grmpf* 

Naja, wenigstens alles neu verkabelt und entstaubt. Vll versuche ich es einfach noch mal mit dem Zalman Fanmate2 von meinem 9500LED 

Schlussendlich alles wieder in Harmonie vereint !


----------



## Bang0o (7. Mai 2008)

lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> ich weiss aber es kommt bald ne wakü rein und dann wird aufgeräumt vielleicht auch  ein gößeres gehäuse das lexa is vieeeeeeeeeeeeel zu klein
> 
> eine entschuldigung hab ich: es ist mein erster rechner^^


wenn du den lüfter richtig rum und den kabelsalat aufräumen würdest bräuchtest du vllt auch keine wakü?


----------



## CrSt3r (8. Mai 2008)

Und ich dachte MEIN SYS ist chaotisch


----------



## lordofthe1337 (8. Mai 2008)

so bin noch am schrauben bald kommen neue pics
(dauert solange weil eine mutter kaputt ist)


> wenn du den lüfter richtig rum und den kabelsalat aufräumen würdest bräuchtest du vllt auch keine wakü?


ich brauch eigentlich keine wakü aber ich bin so fasziniert...


> Galaxy-Jan: du hast deine Teile sicher bekommen und eingebaut, genau wie ich am Anfang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 du hast recht---> teile bekommen und so schnell wie möglich eingebaut...


----------



## CrSt3r (8. Mai 2008)

Würde aber trotzdem deinen CPU-Lüfter um 180° drehen ... so, wie er jetzt verbaut ist arbeitet er entgegen dem Lüfter auf der Rückseite 

Dein CPU-Kühler bläst Luft in das Gehäuse, während der Gehäuselüfter versucht es hinaus zu befördern


----------



## lordofthe1337 (8. Mai 2008)

wie gesagt ich bau gerade alles um, auch den cpu kühler
neue pics mit (hoffentlich) besserer kabelführung kommen am we


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (8. Mai 2008)

wenn ich endlich Kabelbinder hätte würde ich mich auch nochmal ransetzen


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (8. Mai 2008)

Galaxy-Jan schrieb:


> wenn ich endlich Kabelbinder hätte würde ich mich auch nochmal ransetzen



ja, solche seltenen teile bekommt man auch nur schwer


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (8. Mai 2008)

-> 100x Kabelbinder PC - 98 x 2,5 mm - blau bei eBay.de: Sonstige (endet 01.05.08 15:43:54 MESZ) DIE SIND PERFEKT FÜR MICH, leider hasse ich es immer zur Bank zu rennen


----------



## tj3011 (8. Mai 2008)

Hier meiner Endlich mit neuem Gehäuse 
ist aber noch net so ganz fertig wird noch ein bissi was dran gemacht


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (9. Mai 2008)

Galaxy-Jan schrieb:


> -> 100x Kabelbinder PC - 98 x 2,5 mm - blau bei eBay.de: Sonstige (endet 01.05.08 15:43:54 MESZ) DIE SIND PERFEKT FÜR MICH, leider hasse ich es immer zur Bank zu rennen



.. die dinger bekommst du in jedem 2t geschäft, und mit sicherheit in jedem baumarkt, also für was bei ebay bestelln^^


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (9. Mai 2008)

weil sie blau und sicher billiger als im Baumarkt sind


----------



## fexlex (9. Mai 2008)

SebastianH schrieb:


> Andere Sache:
> Was meint ihr > Soll ich mein Case innen Schwarz lakieren?




Keine Frage ... wenn man reinschauen kann sollte es schon sauberer aussehen.
Wenn Gehäuse außen Schwarz sollte das innen auf jedenfall auch so sein.

Sieht einfach besser aus


----------



## Trigger060 (10. Mai 2008)

Hier mal meiner nach der gestrigen Umbauaktion 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elzoco (10. Mai 2008)

sehr ordentlich aber deine HDD ist nicht angeschlossen XD


----------



## TBDQ2 (10. Mai 2008)

So dann werd ich auch mal meine Kiste hier rein setzen.
Bessere Fotos werd ich bei gelegenheit nachreichen.

Das innenleben seht ihr ja in der Signatur.

mfg

TBDQ2


----------



## heroe (10. Mai 2008)

Elzoco schrieb:


> sehr ordentlich aber deine HDD ist nicht angeschlossen XD


Na hör mal.... in dem Case kannste vom Boden essen, da würden zusätzliche Kabel nur stören 

Nee im Ernst, wirklich sauber gearbeitet, gefällt mir. 

lg


----------



## riedochs (10. Mai 2008)

Ach Quatsch, das ist WSata und WStrom


----------



## Bang0o (10. Mai 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, das ist WSata und WStrom


da gibts sicherlich bei ebay auch noch die passenden kabel 

nebenbei nochmal ein updäääät

also wenn ich mir die bilder so anseh glaub ich meine cam is putt oder warum is da so ne krümmung drinn?


----------



## Janny (11. Mai 2008)

schicken Tower haste da


----------



## Bang0o (11. Mai 2008)

danke er passt zu mir 

ist aber leider ziemlich laut, da vibration und schlechte gehäuselüfter :/


----------



## riedochs (11. Mai 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> danke er passt zu mir
> 
> ist aber leider ziemlich laut, da *vibration* und schlechte gehäuselüfter :/



Frauenmodell genommen?


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Mai 2008)

Mh riedochs, wessen Kiste ist wohl leiser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xQlusive (11. Mai 2008)

bei dir ist bestimmt das NT das Lauteste im ganzen gehäuse =D

aber seasonic nts sind ja auch generel leise, finde ich Top, wie sieht es so mit den Temperaturen aus?


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Mai 2008)

xQlusive schrieb:


> bei dir ist bestimmt das NT das Lauteste im ganzen gehäuse =D


Selbst das hör ich nur, wenn ich unter 20cm Entfernung vom Luftauslass bin - 10% Last sei dank.



> aber seasonic nts sind ja auch generel leise, finde ich Top, wie sieht es so mit den Temperaturen aus?


CPU unter Volllast 73° bei ner Tmax von 100° (E2140 @6x266 @1,1V), GPU weiß  ich nicht ausm Kopf, wird aber auch kaum belastet dank Spieleunlust.


----------



## riedochs (11. Mai 2008)

Meiner Stacker sieht innen fast genau so aus. Allerdings habe ich das ganze noch mit Dämmatten ausgekleidet


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Mai 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Meiner Stacker sieht innen fast genau so aus. Allerdings habe ich das ganze noch mit Dämmatten ausgekleidet



Dämmatten sind unnötig, sind ja schließlich keine Lüfter oder dergleichen drin, die Lärm verursachen 

Nur die HDDs müsst ich nochmal entkoppeln, aber das is bei den Samsungs eh vergebene Liebesmüh. Die eine har defekte Sektoren, also schmeiß ich beide raus und werd zusammen mit nem neuen Board auch neue Laufwerke einziehen lassen.


----------



## moddingfreaX (11. Mai 2008)

@ Marbus 16:
Seh ich das richtig, du hast deine CPU sowie Graka im passiv betrieb?


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Mai 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> @ Marbus 16:
> Seh ich das richtig, du hast deine CPU sowie Graka im passiv betrieb?


Jop, das siehst richtig


----------



## moddingfreaX (11. Mai 2008)

Und das läuft alles stabil und fängt brennt dir beim Zocken nicht ab?
Respekt! 

Aber im Sommer wirds wohl ziemlich kritisch werden


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Mai 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Und das läuft alles stabil und fängt brennt dir beim Zocken nicht ab?
> Respekt!
> 
> Aber im Sommer wirds wohl ziemlich kritisch werden



Fürn absoluten Notfall hab ich immer nen Delta rumliegen.


Wobei die Kiste so 24h Primestable war - und ich hab ja noch 27K Luft bis zur Tjunction  Aber bei 50° wird der Rechner eh sterben.


----------



## riedochs (11. Mai 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> @ Marbus 16:
> Seh ich das richtig, du hast deine CPU sowie Graka im passiv betrieb?



Habe ich auch.


----------



## riedochs (11. Mai 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Dämmatten sind unnötig, sind ja schließlich keine Lüfter oder dergleichen drin, die Lärm verursachen



Musste grad feststellen das der Lüfter vom Seasonic rasselt Werde da wohl was neues einbauen dürfen


----------



## Tremendous (11. Mai 2008)

Habe am WE mal für ein Update gesorgt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (11. Mai 2008)

Den RAM Kühler kannst du dir sparen.


----------



## Iceshard (11. Mai 2008)

Hmm diese wiederlichen cpuluefter farben ...
Das kann nur noctua sein


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (11. Mai 2008)

ich finde das toll zu sehen was es für möglichkeiten gibt den ram zu kühlen, kenne mit dieser nur ca. 5 oder 6, aber diese ist wohl am schönsten von denen die ich kenne


----------



## Peter vom Mond (11. Mai 2008)

Iceshard schrieb:


> Hmm diese wiederlichen cpuluefter farben ...
> Das kann nur noctua sein



Ja da muss ich dir recht geben! Die Farben von Noctua sind wirklich zum k****n. Hab selber einen am CPU.  Hab aber dafür bisher noch keinen leiseren gefunden. Selbst die guten alten Papst Lüfter sind da noch lauter.

LG s Peterle


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. Mai 2008)

so jetzt kommt mal mein Rechner.
Häts ja fast vergessen. 
Die Detials dazu. 
Cpu: Core 2 Duo E8400 
Graka: Geforce 8800 Gts 512 MB G92
Ram:Corsia XMS2 Dominator
Mainboard: Asus P5N-T Deluxe
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster XFi Extreme Gamer
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Xaser VI
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 650W
Festplatte:Samsung SpinPoint F1 640GB


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Mai 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Musste grad feststellen das der Lüfter vom Seasonic rasselt Werde da wohl was neues einbauen dürfen


Hmm, was hättens denn gern? Hab hier einige rumfliegen 

An dieser Stelle mach ich auch gleich mal Werbung für den SilentThread bei Computerbase, da kann man noch n bisschen mehr erfahren über meine Config:
ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [SammelThread] Eure Silent Systeme


----------



## riedochs (11. Mai 2008)

Ich habe hier noch die Lüfter die beim Ninja, bzw beim Ninja CU dabei waren. Mal sehen wie die laufen.


----------



## Tremendous (12. Mai 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Den RAM Kühler kannst du dir sparen.


 
Es wäre toll wenn Du mir auch noch den Grund dafür nennen würdest


----------



## riedochs (12. Mai 2008)

So warm das man den Kühler braucht werden die RAMS nicht. Ich komme selbst in meinem System ohne Lüfter auf max 55Grad zwischen den Heatspreadern bei meinen Corsair XMS2


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. Mai 2008)

Ich brauche die Ram Kühler auch nicht bei mir erlidigt das, der Lüfter von meinen Mugen. Zwischen Ram und Mugen sind bei mir Sowieso nur 4 mm platz.


----------



## Trigger060 (13. Mai 2008)

Elzoco schrieb:


> sehr ordentlich aber deine HDD ist nicht angeschlossen XD



Ähm Leute das ist nur meine Backup Festplatte die richtige sitzt weiter oben . Sieht man auch in meiner Sig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plschnat (14. Mai 2008)

Auch mal Ansichten von meinem PC. Hardware-Infos stehen in meinem Profil Profil. Ich habe den unteren Laufwerkskäfig ausgebaut um für einen besseren Luftdurchzug zu sorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. Mai 2008)

Geht ja recht eng zu, aber mal was andres als blau


----------



## ted88 (14. Mai 2008)

So hier mal meine Kiste, nix dolles und auch nicht extreme aber egal 

Ich weiß das das Kabelmanagement nicht so dolle ist, aber was will man machen 
wenn man ein bequiet Straight Power mit superlangen Kabeln hat aber leider nur ein 5 Jahre altes Noname Billig Gehäuse 
mit den Maßen 210x450x470 (BxHxT) besitzt, welches nebenbei nichtmal nen Lüfter an der Front hat bzw. zulässt. 
Außerdem benutze ich ja noch ein "altes" Floppy und IDE Laufwerk.


----------



## exa (14. Mai 2008)

hauptsache dabei, auch wenn man extreme unextreme is^^


----------



## Mr_Duese (14. Mai 2008)

So wie ich die Sache sehe,@ted88, is vorne doch ne Aussparung für nen Lüfter in Form des Plastikrahmens.

Scheint doch wie gemacht für nen leisen 80er


----------



## Delious (14. Mai 2008)

@ted88: Nimm dir nen Dremel oder ne Flex und mach dir platz für nen 120er.

Ich modde zzt ein 8 Jahre altes Gehäuse und dort war hinten auch nur Platz für nen 80er Fan......jetzt passt aber ein 120er rein. Musst nur sauber schneiden können


----------



## ted88 (14. Mai 2008)

Ja das stimmt, vorne ist eine Plastikhalterung für ein 80mm. Vor einer gaaanzen Weile hab ich mal ein 80mm installiert, allerdings war der unerträglich, kann vielleicht auch daran liegen das damals mein Asrock Board einfach sch.... war.
Außerdem hätte ich schon lieber ein 120mm, Empfehlungen für 80mm sind aber dennoch willkommen, und extra dremeln oder flexen will ich da eh nicht mehr.

Übrigens wer genau hinschaut, der sieht das das Seitenteil schon etwas "modifiziert" wurde, mein Bruder bohrte das Seitenteil so zurecht, das da ein 120mm reinpasste, vorher war da eine 80mm Öffnung, damals für ein CPU Lufttunnel benutzt.

Ach und ich hab jetzt den hinteren Xilence Lüfter umgedreht, so das er wieder rausbläst, auf dem Bild saugt er Luft ins Gehäuse, da hatte ich was beim Neuaufbau falsch gemacht.

Folglich seh ich da nun 4 Alternativen (der Kaufrausch packt mich bald)
1. Neues Gehäuse (dachte an CM RC690)
2. mein Bruder darf ein paar Löcher für ein 120mm an der Front bohren
3. ein 80mm an der Front (Empfehlungen von euch)
4. so lassen wie es ist

Warte gespannt auf Antworten und Anregungen


----------



## exa (14. Mai 2008)

cm-690!!!

wenn es noch billiger sein soll nimm halt ein rebel...


----------



## Janny (14. Mai 2008)

würde auch sagen, das du mit dem Rebel, nix falsch machst.. und es sieht noch nach was aus


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. Mai 2008)

Das Rebel9 scheppert 
aber für 30 is es net verkehrt


----------



## buzty (14. Mai 2008)

also bei mir scheppert da garnix...vllt hab ich ein gutes modell erwischt, aber über sowas kann ich mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. Mai 2008)

Nun "scheppern" war vllt das falsche Wort, es ist halt sehr leicht ->laut, va. die HDD hört man immer.


----------



## buzty (14. Mai 2008)

oh aso ja, das problem hab ich einfach mit nen bisschen schaumstoff gelöst  im moment ist das lauteste der freezer 64, da muss mal n anderer lüfter drauf oder gleich ein anderer kühler. aber das hdd-problem stimmt, da die fest verschraubt sdirekt hinter dem mesh sitzt...leider^^

naja genug des textes, bilder wollen wir sehen


----------



## McZonk (15. Mai 2008)

So nach der Session mal wieder ein kleines Update: System jetzt ganz mit schwarzem PCB 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maaaaatze (15. Mai 2008)

Lüfter ist für die Spawas oder wie? Aber sonst kenn ich ja den Inhalt


----------



## devon (16. Mai 2008)

meiner Sieht grad so aus : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach der Session genau so


----------



## maaaaatze (16. Mai 2008)

mhm... werd die tage auch mal hier reinstellen wies grade bei mir ausschau... entweder is ne 88GT, 88GTS 320 oder ne 66GT Extreme drin bei mir...mal schaun


----------



## McZonk (16. Mai 2008)

maaaaatze schrieb:


> Lüfter ist für die Spawas oder wie? Aber sonst kenn ich ja den Inhalt


Das Board kennst du theo. nicht. ja, der Fan is für die Spawas. Das P5W kann den Quad nämlich nicht sonderlich gut ab. Ist ja auch nur eine Übergangslösung


----------



## devon (16. Mai 2008)

Die Spawas wurden bei mir auch mit ALU kühlern drauf sehr warm un da hatt ich noch nen E6400


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Mai 2008)

Moin,

so nach meiner MB Zerstörung umgebaut mit Asus Strike Extreme und neuem CPU Kühler (IFX-14)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (16. Mai 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> So nach der Session mal wieder ein kleines Update: System jetzt ganz mit schwarzem PCB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm, irgendwie gefällt der mir,nur nen größerer Tower wäre gut


----------



## McZonk (16. Mai 2008)

Das Case erfüllt nur seinen Zweck - Ernsthafte Tests mache ich eh mit einem Aufbau auf dem Tisch


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (16. Mai 2008)

Hab auch wieder neue Pics



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (16. Mai 2008)

is das der boxed kühler???


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (16. Mai 2008)

nein, ist irgendsoein GlacialTech mit einem 80er Redwing.


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. Mai 2008)

xxJVLxx65 schrieb:


> nein, ist irgendsoein GlacialTech mit einem 80er Redwing.



So wie der Konstruiert ist, bringt der bestimmt ne Mörderleistung 
Nächste Investition in deinem System xxJVLxx65:
Ein Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme 

P.S: Ich mach morgen mal ein Bild von meinem neu lackierten Innenraum und Kühler  Freut euch schon mal


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (16. Mai 2008)

@moddingfreaX

ich weiß schon dass, das die nächste Sache wird, aber ich denke ehr an ein HDT-S1283 oder vll den neuen (Achilles oder so) davon.

Aber ich muss sagen meine Temps sind nicht so schlecht, 50° ist das maximum was er unter prime erreicht(was mich selbst ein bischen wundert)


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. Mai 2008)

xxJVLxx65 schrieb:


> Aber ich muss sagen meine Temps sind nicht so schlecht, 50° ist das maximum was er unter prime erreicht(was mich selbst ein bischen wundert)



Mit deinem Prozessor ist das auch nicht allzu verwunderlich.
Ist ja nicht schließlich jeder so ein Hitzkopf wie meiner (60°C im Idle )


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (16. Mai 2008)

@moddingfreaX
60° uiii, hast du Cool´n Quiet oder ähnliches an? Meiner läuft im Idle @1Ghz @1.1v und ist fast auf Raumtemperatur.


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. Mai 2008)

Nene, liegt an der schlechten Kühlung (AC Freezer 64 Pro) und am winzigen Gehäuse.
Aufgrund letzterem kann ich mir auch keine Kühlgiganten reinsetzen und muss bei Mainstream Kühlern bleiben 
Naja.. bei mir wär halt ein neues Gehäuse angesagt 

Edit: Fotos gemacht und hier sind sie:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (17. Mai 2008)

hab nochmal neue gemacht die Gestern waren mit der hässlichen Datumsanzeige.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@moddingfreaX
was ist den mit so einem Kühler, nichts für dich?


----------



## riedochs (17. Mai 2008)

Übertreibst du es nicht etwas mit den Lüftern?


----------



## Bang0o (17. Mai 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Nene, liegt an der schlechten Kühlung (AC Freezer 64 Pro) und am winzigen Gehäuse.
> Aufgrund letzterem kann ich mir auch keine Kühlgiganten reinsetzen und muss bei Mainstream Kühlern bleiben
> Naja.. bei mir wär halt ein neues Gehäuse angesagt
> 
> Edit: Fotos gemacht und hier sind sie:


da haben wirs ja!
durch die lackierung deines cpu kühlers sinkt die thermische konvektionsleistung! 
scherz

kein scherz: hab dich mal im msn geadded


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (18. Mai 2008)

@riedochs

wenn die Plätze da sind, sollte man sie finde ich schon benutzen und schaden tuts nicht


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (18. Mai 2008)

doch tut es
du verwirbelst die Luft beim CPU total! Das kann nix gescheites werden.


----------



## Janny (18. Mai 2008)

solange alles Kühl genug bleibt, passt das schon


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (18. Mai 2008)

Aber geil aussehen tut es ja


----------



## RomeoJ (18. Mai 2008)

xxJVLxx65 schrieb:


> hab nochmal neue gemacht die Gestern waren mit der hässlichen Datumsanzeige.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der sieht mal richtig jut aus, aber bei sovielen Lüftern ist der bestimmt laut, oder ??

und was hast für temps im innenraum und CPU..hast bestimmt Orkan stärke..  ??


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (18. Mai 2008)

also meine Temps

Idle:
CPU:~24°
VGA:~40°
VGA umgebung:~31°

last:
CPU:~49°(30min prime)
VGA:~63°(15min FurMark)
VGA Umgebung:~45°(15min Furmark)

bei der north/southbridge funktioniert der Sensor nicht, wird aber nur lauwarm



> bei sovielen Lüftern ist der bestimmt laut, oder ??


es hält sich in grenzen, aber trotzdem wer ich heute mal gucken ob ich sie auf 7,5v regel und was da noch an Luft durchkommt.


----------



## RomeoJ (18. Mai 2008)

Temperaturen sind ja echt i.O...schön kalt...also von Lautstärke kann ich dir was erzählen.

Mein.alter.CPU.Lüfter

Da hatte ich noch 2 no-name Lüfter mit ich glaube 1trillion rpm das war laut..*llool**


----------



## GreyFoxX (18. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (18. Mai 2008)

Kabelmanagement, Lüfter, Alles neu und nun perfekt für dieses Case:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aribarambo (18. Mai 2008)

ist das ein renault symbol da im window? und was soll das komische loch vorne?


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (18. Mai 2008)

Ja ist ein Renault-Embleme. Das Loch ist von dem alten 80er (mit Plexi zu) da ich den Luftstrom nun optimiert habe. Der 120er in der Mitte ist auch keiner mehr, ist nur Plexi und ein Gitter :p


----------



## Janny (18. Mai 2008)

@ Galaxyjan

du hast es auch irgendwie mit deinem Riffelblech oder ?


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (18. Mai 2008)

Logisch, ich hab sogar eine Platte echtes da die mal für einen DIY-Beamer als Deckel dienen sollte (zuviel Aufwand, Projekt gescheitert)  Wenn ich genug Folie hätte wären meine Schränke, mein TV, mein Bett, eben alles voll damit


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (18. Mai 2008)

Galaxy-Jan schrieb:


> Logisch, ich hab sogar eine Platte echtes da die mal für einen DIY-Beamer als Deckel dienen sollte (zuviel Aufwand, Projekt gescheitert)  Wenn ich genug Folie hätte wären meine Schränke, mein TV, mein Bett, eben alles voll damit


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (18. Mai 2008)

Wasn? ich liebe diesen Look


----------



## rabit (18. Mai 2008)

Also Galaxy Jan´s pc find ich echt hässlich sorry!


----------



## moddingfreaX (18. Mai 2008)

Um genau zu sein: 
Schrecklich häßlich! 

Sieht aus wie ein Schuhkarton den man provisorisch mit Wellblech vor dem auseinanderfallen gerettet hat.
Ein neues Gehäuse wär angebracht (neue Hardware übrigens auch )

Ahja... ist nicht persönlich gemeint, Galaxy-Jan!


----------



## mich (18. Mai 2008)

Hier ein paar pics von meiner Kiste


----------



## rabit (18. Mai 2008)

Sag mal mich 
was sollen wir auf dem Foto erkennen?


----------



## mich (18. Mai 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein:
> Schrecklich häßlich!
> 
> Sieht aus wie ein Schuhkarton den man provisorisch mit Wellblech vor dem auseinanderfallen gerettet hat.
> ...



also ich finds gar net so schlecht 
sieht gut aus


----------



## holzkreuz (18. Mai 2008)

Also ich erkenn immerhin "ASUS"


----------



## mich (18. Mai 2008)

rabit schrieb:


> Sag mal mich
> was sollen wir auf dem Foto erkennen?



LICHT !!!!!


----------



## rabit (18. Mai 2008)

Hammer hab noch nie Pc mit licht gesehen


----------



## mich (18. Mai 2008)

rabit schrieb:


> Hammer hab noch nie Pc mit licht gesehen



Echt net ??????????????????????????


----------



## rabit (18. Mai 2008)

das ist ein foto


----------



## rabit (18. Mai 2008)

Und nochmal mit richtiger Belichtung


----------



## mich (18. Mai 2008)

Das auch!


----------



## rabit (18. Mai 2008)

Sorry aber ich kann beim besten willen wenig oder fas nix erkennen!
Nix persönliches!


----------



## mich (18. Mai 2008)

rabit schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich kann beim besten willen wenig oder fas nix erkennen!
> Nix persönliches!



Tja...


----------



## rabit (18. Mai 2008)

das ist nun ein gutes Foto

Und Cooles Netzteil

Jau wir haben die gleichen CPU Kühler gute Wahl


----------



## mich (18. Mai 2008)

Is zwar net sehr groß, 
aba da solltest selbst du was erkennen


----------



## mich (18. Mai 2008)

sry rabit, dachte das:

*AW: Zeigt her, Eure PCs - Teil II*
         Sorry aber ich kann beim besten willen wenig oder fas nix erkennen!
Nix persönliches!  

bezieht sich auf das:

*AW: Zeigt her, Eure PCs - Teil II*
         Das auch!


----------



## rabit (18. Mai 2008)

Nein nur die ersten Bilder da konnte ich nix erkennen!

2 Bilder post konnte ich einiges erkennen.

Wie gesagt wir belüften die CPU´s mit den gleichen lüftern!

UT PC gehört dir?


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (18. Mai 2008)

@mich
wow cool, selber gemacht?


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (18. Mai 2008)

Auch wenn ihr meinen PC nicht leiden könnt: Er is tin Handarbeit liebevoll selbstgestaltet (ist schon länger her) und hat ewig gedauert die Front komplett umzubauen! Da waren vorher Biegungen und alles Mögliche drin! Da steckt soviel Arbeit drin!

Persönlich? Natürlich nehm ich das Persönlich, wenn ihr gesagt hättet dass er euch nicht gefällt, ok, aber schrecklich häßlich ist fies. Jedem das seine, ich bin stolz drauf und die Hardware wird wohl noch ein Weilchen so bleiben da es auch Leute mit wenig Geld gibt, außerdem bin ich erst 16 Jahre alt, andere fangen an mit Kiffen, ich fange an mit Modden... Gehäuse bei Caseking kaufen kann ich auch aber die Front und alles Selbergestalten könnt ihr anscheinend nciht...


----------



## myvendetta (18. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (18. Mai 2008)

@Galaxy Jan!
Stell dir vor jeder würde sagen das es ein toll umgebautes Gerät ist obwohl es tatsächlich jemanden nicht gefällt.

Dann wäre es die Unwarheit.

Aber dafür, dass es dein erster Mod ist, ist es ok.

Mein erster Mod landete direkt im Müll.

Kannst dir hier ja viele Tips holen.

Z.B. Löcher ohne Lochsäge immer etwas kleiner schneiden und dann mit Lüfterblenden verkleiden.

Die seitliche Ansicht ist dir eigentlich recht gut gelungen.

Dein Fensterausschnitt etwas nachsleifen.

Am besten einen Winkeleisen mit schraubzwingen fixieren und grade Pfeilen...


----------



## myvendetta (18. Mai 2008)

rabit schrieb:


> @Galaxy Jan!
> Stell dir vor jeder würde sagen das es ein toll umgebautes Gerät ist obwohl es tatsächlich jemanden nicht gefällt.
> 
> Dann wäre es die Unwarheit.
> ...



ich weiß auch noch wie mein erster mod mit 14 aussah, im nachhinein echt "merkwürdig". trotzdem würde ich mich nie von dem "ding" trennen. hab damals kein geld für sprühlack gehabt, und das ding kurzerhand angestrichen...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (18. Mai 2008)

myvendetta schrieb:


> ich weiß auch noch wie mein erster mod mit 14 aussah, im nachhinein echt "merkwürdig". trotzdem würde ich mich nie von dem "ding" trennen. hab damals kein geld für sprühlack gehabt, und das ding kurzerhand angestrichen...



Lol
<-Das ist übrigens mein erster Mod, sieht aber im Moment anders aus, hab noch kein Bild (Lichter raus, im Boden ein 80mm)


----------



## rabit (18. Mai 2008)

@ myvendetta

Zeig doch bitte dein Gehäuse etc


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (18. Mai 2008)

@Galaxy-Jan

also "schrecklich hässlich" ist es wirklich nicht, da war mein altes um meilen weit hässlicher Ist halt mal was anderes als der 0815 lock.


----------



## myvendetta (18. Mai 2008)

rabit schrieb:


> @ myvendetta
> 
> Zeig doch bitte dein Gehäuse etc



geht grad einfach nicht  hier siehts aus wie im schweinestall


----------



## myvendetta (18. Mai 2008)

hab hier noch was älteres von mir gefunden. den "ikea-pc"
hab ihn damals als meinen ersten media-pc gebastelt

leider hatte ich damals meine dslr noch nicht - und so musste die handycam herhalten... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man muss dazu sagen, dass am schluss alles wireless war, bis auf strom- und vgakabel



bilder vom "normalen" rechner folgen morgen...


----------



## exa (18. Mai 2008)

geile sach, das nenn ich mal effiziente platzausnutzung...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (18. Mai 2008)

Is ja ne coole Idee ..und gute Umsetzung find ich. Nur, @Bild6 seh ich dass netmal alle Schrauben am MB drin sind, also da hätte ich ja Angst dass des mir auf die Füße fällt


----------



## myvendetta (18. Mai 2008)

ist halt schon 2 jährchen her, mittlerweile habe ich als htpc case ein tt mozart. bei mir hält sich kein mod/construction lange. macht mir halt mehr spass zu werkeln als mir das fertige monate lang anzugucken. 

==> der weg ist das ziel!

edit:

@$Lil Phil$: da waren 4cm holzschrauben drin. konnte nix passieren...


----------



## rabit (18. Mai 2008)

Echt Pfiffig


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (18. Mai 2008)

myvendetta schrieb:


> edit:
> 
> @$Lil Phil$: da waren 4cm holzschrauben drin. konnte nix passieren...



Achso.. Dachte schon, ein schwebendes Mainboard


----------



## tj3011 (19. Mai 2008)

Sooo hier ma neue von mir habe jetzt die Beleuchtung von UV auf Grün gewechselt


----------



## Fabian (19. Mai 2008)

@lil-phil
Ich glaub die idee haste bei mir im rebel 9 gesehen oder??
Ich würde dir empfehlen dir auch ein lüftergehäuse aus Blech zu fertigen,das sieht besser aus und die Beleuchtung ist dezenter.
Man muss halt etliche Stundden arbeit investiren,um das ding gut zu machen,und dann noch schleifen und schön lackieren^^


----------



## Fabian (19. Mai 2008)

Also ich hatte auch die Idee mein rebl9 ´´DEZENT´´an manchen stellen mit Riffelblech auszukleiden.Dann ist es von innen nicht mehr eine ´´graue´´ maus...
Aber nachdem ich die Bilder von Galaxy-Jan gesehen hab,hat es mich doch ein bischen abgeschreckt,Qgalaxy-jan,nimms nicht persönlich


----------



## mich (19. Mai 2008)

xxJVLxx65 schrieb:


> @mich
> wow cool, selber gemacht?



nee, is ein foto vom kumpel seinem pc, 
ich durfte nur des Airbrush 
auf die Seite machen, und 
en bisl beim basteln helfen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. Mai 2008)

Fabian schrieb:


> @lil-phil
> Ich glaub die idee haste bei mir im rebel 9 gesehen oder??
> Ich würde dir empfehlen dir auch ein lüftergehäuse aus Blech zu fertigen,das sieht besser aus und die Beleuchtung ist dezenter.
> Man muss halt etliche Stundden arbeit investiren,um das ding gut zu machen,und dann noch schleifen und schön lackieren^^



Welche Idee meinst du?


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (19. Mai 2008)

Danke für eure Tipps, aber ich werde das Gehäuse evtl. halt nur lackieren und die Front ändern. Evtl. auch ein größeres Plexifenster reinmachen. Aber den Rest der Tipps werde ich bei dem AT Case von meinem Vater anwenden, aber der wird absolut Fun-Mod. Hab schon die MB-Halterung von AT auf ATX umgebaut und hinten einen Ausschnitt rausgesägt (Stichsäge). Habe leider keine 80er geschweige denn 120er Kreisaufsätze für die Bohrmaschine. und ein 80er Loch mit einem Kreisaufsatz für die Stichsäge kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. Mai 2008)

Galaxy-Jan schrieb:


> Danke für eure Tipps, aber ich werde das Gehäuse evtl. halt nur lackieren und die Front ändern. Evtl. auch ein größeres Plexifenster reinmachen. Aber den Rest der Tipps werde ich bei dem AT Case von meinem Vater anwenden, aber der wird absolut Fun-Mod. Hab schon die MB-Halterung von AT auf ATX umgebaut und hinten einen Ausschnitt rausgesägt (Stichsäge). Habe leider keine 80er geschweige denn 120er Kreisaufsätze für die Bohrmaschine. und ein 80er Loch mit einem Kreisaufsatz für die Stichsäge kann ich mir nicht vorstellen



Zum Thema Loch: Ich hab Löcher gebort, und des dann mit ner Feile rund gefeilt. Aber ich kann das nicht empfehlen, ich hab ca. 3 Stunden rumgefeilt . Das Ergebnis is zwar iO, aber der Weg dahin war zum ^^


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (19. Mai 2008)

lol das muss nicht sein  Vorallem will ich meine neuen Feilen nicht gleich so derbst beanspruchen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. Mai 2008)

Naja die Feile war nicht das Problem, nur mein Arm und die Hand. (Ich hab die Hand nachher nimmer aufgebracht ) Beim Feilen selbst hab ich nix gemerkt, aber nachher oO


----------



## Las_Bushus (19. Mai 2008)

ich hab das mit den Löchern für die Lüfter so gemacht das ich den Lüfter aufgelegt hab, dann mit nem Stift innen den Kreis nachgezeichnet und dann hab ich das Langsam aber sicher mit der Stichsäge ausgesägt und dann noch etwas mit dem Dremel kleine unebenheiten hübsch gemacht und gut war ^^. ging recht fix


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (19. Mai 2008)

Soll ich euch mal sagen dass ich die Löcher für die Lüfter hinten garnicht gemacht hab  Das war mein Vater  Aber der unten war ich. Das ist Sperrholz mit der berühmten Riffelblechfloie und ein Loch drin (Laubsäge) Aber da ist nur ein ganz kleier Rand der noch steht, weil sonst die Graka nichtmehr reingepasst hätte, das war eine Arbeit^^ So knapp ^^

Ich hatte auch mal einen Acryl-Glas Deckel für mein NT aber der ist beim Laubsägen gesprungen (wollte 120er reinmachen^^)
1 bei Litec Computer Vertriebs GmbH - Computer Hardware & Multimedia-Shop


----------



## Menthe (20. Mai 2008)

So dann mach ich meinen auch mal rein

Von der Seite 
das Case ist ein Thermaltake Soprano

Von Innen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. Mai 2008)

@Equitas: Die Bilder gehen nicht.


----------



## Menthe (20. Mai 2008)

Thx, jetzt müssten sie gehen


----------



## exa (20. Mai 2008)

jaja, das liebe kabelmanagement...


----------



## Menthe (20. Mai 2008)

Ja ich weiß, sieht nich so schön aus, aber ich hol mir bald n neues mobo dann probier ich die kabel etwas besser in den griff zu bekommen


----------



## Fabian (20. Mai 2008)

naja ich würde eher sagen,ein paar Kabelbinder und etwas´´liebe´´
dann geht das mit den Kabeln wie von alleine


----------



## Menthe (20. Mai 2008)

Wie gesagt ich hol mir erstmal n neues mainboard dann mach ich mich ans kabelmanagment^^


----------



## gettohomie (20. Mai 2008)

ich mach auch ma mit


----------



## Bang0o (20. Mai 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> ich mach auch ma mit


du wohnst doch nich etwa in prohlis


----------



## gettohomie (20. Mai 2008)

ne in Cotta


----------



## herde (24. Mai 2008)

Hier ist mal mein PC nach dem Umbau!!

Leider konnte ich die Fotos nur mit dem Handy machen! Ich denke sie sind aber trotzdem einigermaßen gelungen!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PC Innen im Betrieb






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Front mit Lochgitter





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 2 140mm Lüfter im Betrieb





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Festplatte entkoppeln



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Festplatte eingebaut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Festplatten eingebaut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PC Innen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heckansicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komplettansicht


----------



## moddingfreaX (24. Mai 2008)

Schick schick, aber wasn das fürn Gehäuse? Und wo ist der Power Knopf?


----------



## ED101 (24. Mai 2008)

... und wieso ist der Mainboardschlitten so krumm?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (24. Mai 2008)

Hey endlich ma einer mit Kabelmanagment


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (24. Mai 2008)

Guckt mal genau hin, da ist keine "neue" Front. Er hat nur die Front abgemacht und das Metall bearbeitet... Sowas macht man aber nicht... Vorallem weil man die Löcher wo man die Front reinklemmt noch sieht! Die Lüfter hängen auch sehr seltsam übereinander, irgendwie nur schnell-schnell gemacht...

Aber Kabel sind sehr ordentlich!


----------



## herde (24. Mai 2008)

Das ist ein uraltes Gehäuse (ca. 10 Jahre) das ich ein "wenig" umgebaut habe!!   Der Mainbordschlitten ist dabei ein wenig im Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden aber er funktioniert noch einwandfrei!!


So hatt das Gehäuse mal ungefähr ausgesehen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke das Ergebniss kann sich sehen lassen!!   Eigentlich wollte ich noch ein Tagebuch schreiben aber leider hab ich keine Fotos beim Umbau gemacht!!

Der Powerknopf befindet sich übrigens hier!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (24. Mai 2008)

wenn du die löcher noch zuspachtelst und die front schwarz machst isses besser...


----------



## herde (24. Mai 2008)

welche löcher meinst du? Komplett schwarz passt nich zu dem weißem Gehäuse!! Ich glaube so ist es besser!!


----------



## exa (24. Mai 2008)

na die löcher im "rahmen"

un dann hätte ich an deiner stelle weißes mesh bzw silber genommen


----------



## xQlusive (24. Mai 2008)

naja finde den schwarz/weiß kontrast super!
und ich glaub exa meint den rechten Teil des "Rahmens", der müsste noch ein wenig verschönert werden, aber sonst ganz netter Mod


----------



## herde (24. Mai 2008)

Ja die Löcher sind noch von der Gehäusetüre !! Das ist mir zu viel Aufwand die Löcher auszuspachteln und die sie stören mich ja auch nicht!! 

Das Gitter lag bei uns rum und eine schwarze Spraydose hatte ich auch noch deswegen habe ich es so gemacht!! Wollte deswegen nicht extra in den Baumarkt fahren!!


----------



## heroe (24. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr wollt?
Der Mann hat eine neue Moddingkategorie kreiert.... "Cheap-Modding" 

Wenn man bedenkt, das dafür kaum Kosten entstanden sind, ists doch gar nicht schlecht geworden. Den Moboschlitten kann man ein bisserl geradedengeln und die Löcher in der Front werden mit weißem Klebeband verdeckt. "Form follows Function" quasi. 

Deine Handy mach übrigens gute Fotos.

lg


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (24. Mai 2008)

Dafür dass es mal so schrecklich aussah ist es doch richtig geil geworden.
Wegen den Löchern:
Ich würde Plexistücke hinterkleben (vorher von hinten den Rahmen anschleifen und Plexi auch ein bisschen) Dann würde ich das "Rest-Loch" ausspachteln und ordentlich abschleifen, dann kannst du es auch weiß lackieren  Aber wenns dich nicht stört ists doch in Ordnung 
Bei meinen Löchern habe ich vorher angeschliffen und von Vorne Isolierband drübergeklebt, natürlich nur so weit wie man es sieht, ich habe ja auch noch eine Front davor, aber bei dir wirds da schwieriger 
Ich würde zugern mein weißes ISOBand schnappen und bei dir vorbeischneien, hab da jetzt richtig Lust drauf *gg*


----------



## herde (24. Mai 2008)

Ja das N95 macht schon ordentliche Fotos!! Das mit dem Mainboardschlitten stört mich eigentlich auch nicht da er sich ja auch so noch ohne Probleme rausziehen lässt!! Vielleicht mache ich demnächst noch ein Window in die Seitenwand!


----------



## exa (24. Mai 2008)

na aber wenn window dann auch moboschlitten ordentlich machen, sonst ist das fenster quasi verschleudert, schließlich soll es die schönheit zeigen und keine moddingpannen^^


----------



## herde (24. Mai 2008)

Ja dann würde ich natürlich den Mainboardschlitten noch machen!!


----------



## Menthe (24. Mai 2008)

würde der mainboardschlitten von dem case auch in ein Thermaltake Soprano passen??????? weil n kolleg von mir hat auch noch son gehäuse rumstehen


----------



## xQlusive (24. Mai 2008)

mh also wegen den Seiten, vielelicht kann man auch einfach einmal Kantenschutz drumherum kleben dann ist es siemetrisch und sieht gut aus


----------



## Aribarambo (24. Mai 2008)

und auf keinen fall schwarz lackieren, das weiß ist sehr stylisch find ich


----------



## herde (24. Mai 2008)

Schwarz mache ich es auf keinen Fall!! Der Rahmen bleibt weiß!! Ich habe hier mal ein Bild von meinen Temperaturen!! Sind die in Ordnung?

Hier ist das Bild

http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8338/100bv3.jpg


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (24. Mai 2008)

ja ist in Ordnung  geht noch Kühler muss aber nicht


----------



## herde (24. Mai 2008)

Was wäre noch kühler bei gleicher Spannung und gleichem CPU Takt?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (24. Mai 2008)

Die Temps sind voll in Ordnung, mach dir keine Sorgen


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (24. Mai 2008)

kokü oder wakü


----------



## Marbus16 (24. Mai 2008)

uuuhm... *2x140mm lüfter bestell und den grauen BigTower ins Auge nimmt*


----------



## riedochs (24. Mai 2008)

herde schrieb:


> Schwarz mache ich es auf keinen Fall!! Der Rahmen bleibt weiß!! Ich habe hier mal ein Bild von meinen Temperaturen!! Sind die in Ordnung?
> 
> Hier ist das Bild
> 
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8338/100bv3.jpg



Die Temps hab ich im Idle


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (25. Mai 2008)

Idle:
Mobo 31 °C
CPU 28 °C
CPU Diode 48 °C
GPU 39 °C
HDD 23 °C

Load:
kp!?


----------



## Fabian (25. Mai 2008)

@galaxy-jan.....Also die temps mit dem Kühler bezweifele ich.
Womit haste die denn ausgelesen?
Nimm am besten coretemp.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (25. Mai 2008)

everest home... Aber ich habe ja auch einen guten Luftstrom 

Coretemp: This AMD-Prozessor is not supported. HM!?

edit----

Hab noch HW Monitor:
Mobo 27 °C (Case MBM 28°C)
CPU 31 °C (MBM 31°C)
CPU Diode ?? °C (bei EVEREST im Moment 47 °C, MBM 47°C)
GPU 41 °C (GPUz 41°C, Everest 41°C, ATITool 41°C)
HDD 24 °C (Everst 24°C, HDTune 24°C)

Also meine Werte stimmen meines Erachten alle


----------



## Gellman2 (25. Mai 2008)

Also ich komm mit meinen Q6600 @2,8ghz und ne 8800Ultra auf das im idl:

Mobo: 43 °C
Cpu: 30 °C
Gpu: 49 °C
Gpu Diode: 52 °C
Gpu Umgebung: 45°C

Mfg. G2


----------



## Fabian (25. Mai 2008)

@gellman,es wäre schon hilfreich anzugeben,welchen Kühler du hast.
@galaxy-jan:everest gibt bei mir im ide 27°C an,coretemp gibt 32°C an.
ich vertraue coretemp,vorallem steigt die lasttemperatur bei everst um ganze 3 °C


----------



## Gellman2 (25. Mai 2008)

Hab 3 120 mm + Netzteillüfter Lüfter drin und nen Zalman 9700 cnps led.

Zwei der 120mm sind Standart vom NZXT Apollo und der Dritte im Bunde is ein blauer [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Revoltec[/SIZE][/FONT].

Temps sind aus EVEREST Ultimate Edition.

Mfg. G2


----------



## computerman (25. Mai 2008)

Mein PC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU:Intel E8500
Mainboard:Asus P5 K Premium WiFi-A/P X48
RAM:Corsair DDR3 (TWIN3X4096-1600C7DHXIN G)
Graka:Asus 8800GTS (Später 2xRadeon 4870 CF)
HDD:WD 750GB
Gehäuse: Silverstone TJ09
Netzteil: Corsair 620Watt
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright IFX-14


----------



## exa (25. Mai 2008)

wo habt ihr blos immer das geld für die gehäuse her...


----------



## Aribarambo (25. Mai 2008)

würd nie so viel für ein gehäuse ausgeben. 100 eur wäre meine grenze


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Mai 2008)

Also wer 200 für ne CPU hat, der hat auch noch 200 für nen Gehäuse


----------



## xQlusive (25. Mai 2008)

vorallem, nen gehäuse für 200 ist nach 2 jahren noch immer brauchbar, ne cpu ist outdated... man kann nen tower über jahre behalten


----------



## holzkreuz (25. Mai 2008)

So hier mal ein Update aus meinem "Innenraum"

Neu:

Tagan Piperock 500W
Apogee GT
2. 120mm Lüfter in der Seitenwand
Thermalright HR03 Plus
92mm Enermax


----------



## exa (25. Mai 2008)

xQlusive schrieb:


> vorallem, nen gehäuse für 200 ist nach 2 jahren noch immer brauchbar, ne cpu ist outdated... man kann nen tower über jahre behalten



richtig, meinen cs-601 hatte ich 5 jahre, der war unverwüstlich für 55 euro...


----------



## xQlusive (25. Mai 2008)

habe noch immer mein FSC Case, die hatten damals beste Vollallugehäuse, es muss jetzt zwar für ein bissel optimierte Belüftung gemoddet werden, dennoch ist sonst bis jetzt nichts dran auszusetzen, und es reduziert die Geräuschkullise ganz gut 

hier zu bewundern:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftk-hlung/1197-der-luk-bilderthread-80.html#post140283


----------



## klofinga (26. Mai 2008)

so hab mich jetzt auch mal frisch angemeldet um meinen ersten casemod vorzustellen 

hardware:
C2D E6600 @ 3037,5Mhz
Asus P5N32-E SLI nForce 680i
OCZ XTC Platinum Rev.2 4-4-4-10 1T @ 810Mhz
RAM:FSB = 6:5 
8800GT
TerraTec Aureon 5.1 Fun
LG HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B
2x sata platten
ASUS VW192S

als case hab ich mir ein sharkoon rebel 12 ausgewählt,das mal so aus sah 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nach ein wenig rumgebastel kam dann das hier raus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf den ersten bildern sieht man noch die nicht versteckte front des laufwerks,hab ich aber schon geändert,siehe letztes bild...
die quali der bilder is auch nich so berauschend,aber ich setz mich die tage nochmal hin und versuche bessere hinzubekommen


----------



## heroe (26. Mai 2008)

Oh wie schick....ein High-Tech Aquarium.  

lg


----------



## klofinga (26. Mai 2008)

immer schön den "durchblick" behalten sag ich mir


----------



## ForgottenRealm (26. Mai 2008)

exa schrieb:


> richtig, meinen cs-601 hatte ich 5 jahre, der war unverwüstlich für 55 euro...


 
Ich hab hier auch noch 3 CS-601 im Einsatz. Würde die Dinger für nichts gegen nen anderes Gehäuse eintauschen wollen.

Wenn ich schon immer seh was andere, meist noch teurere, Gehäuse für klapperdinger sind ... 1mm Blech, Windowkit und mit möchtegern-Beleuchtung vollgeballert ...


----------



## Aribarambo (26. Mai 2008)

es soll aber auch schön leicht sein, damit mans gut zur lan transportieren kann. und je stabiler es ist desto schwerer wird es auch


----------



## ForgottenRealm (26. Mai 2008)

Dann trag ich lieber nen schwereres, stabiles Gehäuse rum, als son leichtes klappriges Teil, das sich beim hochheben oder kanten verschiebt und die eingebauten Sachen ne Macke wegkriegen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (26. Mai 2008)

Eben, lieber schwer, stabil und leise.
(Sagt ein Rebel9 Besitzer )


----------



## Bang0o (26. Mai 2008)

exa schrieb:


> wo habt ihr blos immer das geld für die gehäuse her...


banküberfall
macht einer mit? ich hätte gern ein neuen cpu (meiner ist bei 3ghz und 1,45vcore immernoch nicht stabil) und n antec case


----------



## Janny (26. Mai 2008)

Japp ich bin dabei, aber ich glaube für Cpu und Case lohnt das nicht, dann leihen wir uns nen Lkw und räumen damit den Laden aus, würd ich sagen 
müsste nur noch wissen welchen Laden, muss sich ja auch lohnen,

ambesten das Hardwareversand Lager, oder so


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Mai 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> banküberfall
> macht einer mit? ich hätte gern ein neuen cpu (meiner ist bei 3ghz und 1,45vcore immernoch nicht stabil) und n antec case



Ich habe mir das Antec P182 bestellt mit 2 Blacknoise-Lüfter......dann wirds endlich leise =D , gibt also bald neue Pics


----------



## exa (26. Mai 2008)

immer dabei , son gehäuse will ich auch mal haben^^


----------



## Bang0o (26. Mai 2008)

ich nehm die kleine version Caseking.de


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Mai 2008)

Warum das? 
Dadurch verliert doch gerade das Gehäuse seinen Edlen Look finde ich, außerdem ist es teurer und bietet nur micro-atx. Ich wes ja nicht


Ich habe das bestellt : Antec P182 schwarz (0761345-09182-4) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bei Mindfactory hab ich das letzte exemplar erwischt (weil keine versandkosten )


----------



## Bang0o (26. Mai 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Warum das?
> Dadurch verliert doch gerade das Gehäuse seinen Edlen Look finde ich, außerdem ist es teurer und bietet nur micro-atx. Ich wes ja nicht
> 
> 
> ...


huch nur micro atx? na gut dann auch das 182 
das hat aber net diese sexy streifen an der türe 
warum haste net bei winner bestellt? da hab ich mal gearbeitet xD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Mai 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> huch nur micro atx? na gut dann auch das 182
> das hat aber net diese sexy streifen an der türe
> warum haste net bei winner bestellt? da hab ich mal gearbeitet xD



1. Guck ma den Preis an
2. auch noch ca. 13 versand
3. keine Erfahrung mit dem Laden

4. warum woanders bestellen wenns auch billiger und zuverlässiger geht?


----------



## Aribarambo (26. Mai 2008)

der komische buckel oben würd mich stören. sieht irgdenwie s**** aus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Mai 2008)

Aribarambo schrieb:


> der komische buckel oben würd mich stören. sieht irgdenwie s**** aus



das ist der Spoiler für die Luftabfuhr, und keiner zwingt dich ihn zu benutzen


----------



## Aribarambo (26. Mai 2008)

d.h. man kann das teil abmachen? dann ist es echt ein schickes case


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Mai 2008)

Aribarambo schrieb:


> d.h. man kann das teil abmachen? dann ist es echt ein schickes case



Nene, das Teil kann man Raufmachen

Es ist standardmäßig im karton eingepackt und nicht fertig montiert


----------



## Bang0o (26. Mai 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> 1. Guck ma den Preis an
> 2. auch noch ca. 13 versand
> 3. keine Erfahrung mit dem Laden
> 
> 4. warum woanders bestellen wenns auch billiger und zuverlässiger geht?


lol nachdem ich da gearbeitet habe (auch mal untem im lager) kauf ich da auch nix mehr


----------



## klofinga (28. Mai 2008)

so hier nochmal ein paar neue,und auch ein wenig bessere bilder...naja meine cam is halt ******** 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja ich weiss nix weltbewegendes,aber für meinen ersten mod gefällts mir doch sehr gut,besser als so ne "graue" maus unterm tisch


----------



## Aribarambo (28. Mai 2008)

sind doch gar nicht so schlecht die bilder. man kann alles erkennen 

ich find die standfüße irgendwie zu hoch, ansonsten aber top


----------



## moddingfreaX (28. Mai 2008)

Aribarambo schrieb:


> ich find die standfüße irgendwie zu hoch, ansonsten aber top



Jep genau, die sind viel zu groß und wegen dem Schwarz auch noch auffällig.
Würde da einfach schlichte Silberne die nicht auffallen dranmachen.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (28. Mai 2008)

meine Folie


----------



## exa (28. Mai 2008)

ich weiß ja nich, aber die beiden schmalen vorderen fenster haben werder sinn, noch sind die schön...


----------



## klofinga (28. Mai 2008)

ja die füsse ich weiss,hab ich von nem altem mercury case geklaut,waren auch silber aber ich hab mich dann doch entschieden die schwarz zu machen,naja vielleicht kratz ich die farbe irgendwann mal wieder ab 
aber die größe fällt einem gar nich so auf wenn man das case in natura sieht 
also mir gefällts...
zu den vorderen fenstern muss ich sagen das ich sie auch deswegen ausgeschnitten habe um eventuell später mal nen ausgleivhsbehälter von ner wasserkühlung unterzubringen,und naja bis dato,wie du schon sagst erfüllen sie keinen großen sinn ausser nen extravagenten touch 

aber is ja auch mein erster mod,da möge man mir gewisse fehler verzeihen,ich bin zumindest zufrieden mit dem ergebniss,es kann nur noch besser werden


----------



## Aribarambo (30. Mai 2008)

hier mal meiner, mit der handy cam geschossen. kabelmanagment ist nicht perfekt, aber ich finds ganz ok
das case ist in original zustand (window hab ich dazu gekauft ), außer die power led war vorher grün, wurd durch ne blaue ersetzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So. Da ist mein "Prachstück". Dank PCGH mit Mushkin-RAMs   .

Was mich da noch stört:


Das Gehäuse ist eigentlich zu klein. Der Platzmangel fängt bei den Festplatten an und hört beim Seitenlüfter auf. Außerdem gefällt mir einfach die Art nicht. Also Netzteil oben uzw.
Wie oben gesagt - die Festplatten. Leider lässt sich der Käfig nicht drehen, dann wäre das alles etwas einfacher!
Die Laufwerke - vom alten PC übernommen - haben immer noch IDE und damit diese sch*** dicken Kabel.
Beim Netzteil lassen sich die Kabel nicht abnehmen. Kabelsalat im oberen Bereich!

Ich hab aber kein Geld mehr.


----------



## exa (30. Mai 2008)

naja, dann würd ich sagen fp käfig rausmachen und aus alublech selbst einen machen...


----------



## RomeoJ (30. Mai 2008)

Aribarambo schrieb:


> hier mal meiner, mit der handy cam geschossen. kabelmanagment ist nicht perfekt, aber ich finds ganz ok
> das case ist in original zustand (window hab ich dazu gekauft ), außer die power led war vorher grün, wurd durch ne blaue ersetzt
> 
> 
> ...




Das mal richtig cooles Kabelmanagment...sieht sehr schnicke aus...*good work*

Welche Gehäuse ist das ?


----------



## Aribarambo (30. Mai 2008)

thx  ist ein lian li pc7 se


----------



## Bang0o (30. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Mai 2008)

hier mein kleines und schönes gehäuse und grad wegen der größe und dem konzept hab ich es gekauft ich finds 
LianLi PC A05-B

ist die glaube 4te oder 5te version was die kabelverlegung angeht  
und das gefällt mir von allen bis jetzt am besten und werds so belassen 

Verbesserungsvorschläge nehme ich gerne an 

Weiß jemand ob es für das gehäuse windowseitenteile gibt oder seitenteile zumindest einzeln zu kaufen gibt? 
falls ja wär ein link nett will mein originales nicht zerflexen da es schön mit Bequietdämmatten beklebt ist und es zu schade wäre das wieder kaputt zu machen


----------



## Bang0o (30. Mai 2008)

geiles case 
überleg ob ich mein altes verscherbel und mir das kauf


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. Mai 2008)

Boar. Mein äußeres vom Soprano DX ist ja schick, aber das Innere leider nicht.


----------



## Janny (30. Mai 2008)

@ Soldat0815, echt schick dein Tower, und deine Kabel sind auch super verlegt, tiptop


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Mai 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> geiles case
> überleg ob ich mein altes verscherbel und mir das kauf



Danke
was man halt beachten muss es passen nicht zig laufwerke und festplatten rein bei mir sogar noch weniger da ich den festplattenkäfig ausgebaut habe
aber mir reichts hab nur den dvd-brenner und dann noch die entkoppelte festplatte mehr brauch ich nicht

was ich auch noch gemacht habe ich habe im netzteil die zwei lüfter umgedreht und die gehäuselüfter damit der luftstrom wieder von vorne nach hinten geht da ja standart genau andersrum von lianli vorgesehn aber die temps sind da nicht so gut

die seitenteile sind auch ziemlich dünn darum habe ich sie gedämmt weis nicht ob das bei lianli normal ist

aber das sind alles kleinigkeiten das raumkonzept und die "größe" sind trotzdem super

@Janny

Danke war aber auch ewig viel arbeit


----------



## Bang0o (30. Mai 2008)

das mit dem laufwerken is kein problem, da ich auch nur einen 160gb pladde hab
da mein nt aber 120mm hat wirds wohl doch nix 
trozdem nettes case

btw: das mit den dünnen seitenwänden is normal


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Mai 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> das mit dem laufwerken is kein problem, da ich auch nur einen 160gb pladde hab
> da mein nt aber 120mm hat wirds wohl doch nix
> trozdem nettes case



naja umdrehen könntest du ja den lüfter trotzdem und ob er gegen die front bläst oder gegen den boden das gehäuses ist denke ich egal


----------



## Bang0o (30. Mai 2008)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> naja umdrehen könntest du ja den lüfter trotzdem und ob er gegen die front bläst oder gegen den boden das gehäuses ist denke ich egal


stimmt 

edit:
ich musste grad beim mehrmaligen betrachten meiner bilder feststellen das meine handycam bessere aufnahmen bei wenig licht macht als meine digicam oO


----------



## moddingfreaX (31. Mai 2008)

@ Soldat 0815:
Hab grad gesehn du hast die IceQ 3Turbo Version der Hd3870!
Kühlt die gut? Ist die lauter als der Referenzkühler? Würd mich mal interressieren


----------



## Aribarambo (31. Mai 2008)

ja lian li cases sind bis auf wenige außnamen immer sehr chick


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Mai 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> @ Soldat 0815:
> Hab grad gesehn du hast die IceQ 3Turbo Version der Hd3870!
> Kühlt die gut? Ist die lauter als der Referenzkühler? Würd mich mal interressieren



jap die kühlt super hab den lüfter per bios so eingestellt das er nur mit 15% dreht bis zur temp von 65° und dann gestaffelt die drehzahl erhöht und bei ca.80° dreht er auf 100% und wird auch nicht wärmer max ca. 1-3° grad die idle tamp liegt bei ca.55-60 grad momentan wos so warm ist 60°
von der lautstärke her ist die super im idle ist mein netzteil lauter und selbst bei 100% halte ich sie noch für angehm "leise" im gegensatz zur msi oc die ich vorher hatte das ding war ne turbine  und mindesten 3mal so laut zum glück hat der händler sie aufgrund der lautstärke kulanterweise umgetauscht naja mein ganzer pc ist von denen da muss was gehen


----------



## wodgod (1. Juni 2008)

hier mal meine cm 690 galerie

mfg
wodgod


----------



## exa (1. Juni 2008)

sehr nice, wirklich sauberes kabelmanagement...

hast du zum lakieren das case auseinender genommen??


----------



## moddingfreaX (1. Juni 2008)

pornös! Haste das Window selbst reingehauen? Sieht viel besser aus als das Standard Window ind diese Komischen L-Form!


----------



## Raberduck (1. Juni 2008)

Aribarambo schrieb:


> ja lian li cases sind bis auf wenige außnamen immer sehr chick


 
Hi,

hatte noch nie eins, wollte mir schon immer eins kaufen 

Gruß Raberduck


----------



## wodgod (1. Juni 2008)

@exa das gehäuse komplett auseinandergenommen und dann zum pulverbeschichten gegeben. 

@modding jo hab ich selbst gedremelt nicht perfekt aber besser als das 0815 seitenfenster  

danke schon mal fürs positive feedback

mfg
wodgod


----------



## moddingfreaX (1. Juni 2008)

wodgod schrieb:


> @modding jo hab ich selbst gedremelt nicht perfekt aber besser als das 0815 seitenfenster



Nicht perfekt? Untertreib mal nicht 
Das sieht doch schpitzenmäßig aus.
Kein Ktzer, Abrutscher kein Garnichts 
Wenn ich das so gut hinbekommen hätte wär ich froh


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich das versuchen würde...
Ergebnis => Link

In praktischen Sachen habe ich (leider) zwei linke Hände.


----------



## exa (1. Juni 2008)

@wod: wie viel kost das denn???


----------



## moddingfreaX (1. Juni 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wenn ich das versuchen würde...
> Ergebnis => Link
> 
> In praktischen Sachen habe ich (leider) zwei linke Hände.



Was dein Anzeigebild sehr ausdrucksvoll zeigt


----------



## wodgod (1. Juni 2008)

@exa sandstrahlen + pulvern ca 40-60euro

mfg
wodgod

ps: ich hatte es gratis


----------



## XE85 (2. Juni 2008)

mal 2 Bilder von meinem Case




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (2. Juni 2008)

sehr schönes case, hast du viele treiberprobleme wegen vista x64???


----------



## XE85 (2. Juni 2008)

Danke - nein - das einzige kleiner Problem das ich hatte war der WLan USB Adapter - aber da hab ich auf der Amerikanischen Webseite nen Treiber gefunden der bestens läuft

mfg


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. Juni 2008)

Schickes Case, allerdings gefallen mir die Standard Lüftergitter vorne nicht!
Würde hier zum schönen  Schwarzen Mesh  greifen, passt besser zur Gesamtoptik und verschönert somit dein Gehäuse 
Und überarbeite dein Kabelmanagement mal wieder ein bisschen


----------



## ForgottenRealm (2. Juni 2008)

So und hier auch nochmal nen paar Pics vom Officerechner, mit neuer Cam.

Neu sind u.a. das Bequiet 350, nen 2. DVD Brenner sowie 2 zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter (1 Rückwand, 1 Seitenteil gegenüber der Grafikkarte, zum absaugen).

Sind weder irgendwelche Lämpchen noch Windowkits drin, soll einfach nur relativ ordentlich aussehen (sofern das bei sovielen HDDs und dem CS 601 möglich ist) und kühl bleiben die Kiste 

Comments/Verbesserungsvorschläge bitte


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (2. Juni 2008)

ich finde den rechner echt gelungen, die kabel halten sich sehr in grenzen 
ein midi tower wird mir mehr als 4 geräten in den schächten sowieso schnell voll, für einen arbeitsrechner ist das ding doch schon fast zu gut ?
was stecktn da für ne graka unter dem zalman  ?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (2. Juni 2008)

Drin is;

x2 4400ee (28-30c idle, max 45 Last)
7950 GT 512 (idle 42-45c, max 57 Last)
"X-Fi" Audio PCIe

HDDs von oben nach unten; 250 GB IDE (Backup), 250 GB Sata (Boot, paar Games für zwischendurch, Bilder, Musik ect), 500 GB Sata (Videos only). Alle unter Last nie wärmer als 30c bisher.


Zum "arbeiten" reichts grad noch so aus, zumal ich dadran zu 75% Videos/Bilder bearbeite/aufnehme.

Für nen paar Spiele zwischendurch solls aber auch noch sein 

Ich seh auch grad, das ich die Externen USB Kabel nich angeklemmt hab ... kein Wunder das die ISDN-Telefonanlage nicht geht


----------



## Mr_Duese (2. Juni 2008)

Also ich mag ja die halbe Dämmung 

Oben alles dicht und unten blanker Boden ^^

Ansonsten ganz gelungen


----------



## ForgottenRealm (3. Juni 2008)

Sag das Listan bzw Bequiet wegen der "halben" Dämmung 

Das Midi Packet hat genau für 2 Seitenteile und den Deckel gereicht, fürn Boden war nix mehr drin 

Bringts denn noch was den Boden zu dämmen ? Im Moment ist der PC angenehm leise und vibrieren tut am Gehäuse auch nix mehr.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Juni 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Sag das Listan bzw Bequiet wegen der "halben" Dämmung
> 
> Das Midi Packet hat genau für 2 Seitenteile und den Deckel gereicht, fürn Boden war nix mehr drin
> 
> Bringts denn noch was den Boden zu dämmen ? Im Moment ist der PC angenehm leise und vibrieren tut am Gehäuse auch nix mehr.


das war bei mir auch so für mein erstes gehäuse hab ich das midi set gekauft und da war dan eine matte zu wenig dabei bei meinem jetzigen lianli hab ich das bigtower set bestellt und das ist ein übrig geblieben


----------



## altness (6. Juni 2008)

so, hier ist auch meine teufelsmaschine in einem p182:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zwischen dem schaumstoff ist ne Samsung HDD, geht dank defekter Sektoren retour. lässt sich nicht mal nen OS isntallieren. da musste ne maxtor herhalten, die ich einfach da reingelegt habe. was solls rreicht.

gleich mal schw0nzmark benchen, dann kommt die Graka und de Delta wieder raus ^^


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (7. Juni 2008)

ach du sch.eiße nen delta lüfter ^^ Wind und sound flugzeuglike^^


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Juni 2008)

Galaxy-Jan schrieb:


> ach du sch.eiße nen delta lüfter ^^ Wind und sound flugzeuglike^^



nee, da gibts noch schlimmere. zB die Hecklüfter in de HP ML350 G4 Servern. Einschalten nur mit Gehörschutz...

der da ist noch leiser als unser staubsauger.


----------



## Bang0o (7. Juni 2008)

die kabelverlegung kann noch leichte optimierungen vertragen xD


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Juni 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> die kabelverlegung kann noch leichte optimierungen vertragen xD



geht halt nicht besser bei 2 HDDs, nem Cardreader und nem DVD-ROM + Seasonic NT im Barebone


----------



## Mr.Speed (7. Juni 2008)

Habe nach langer Abstinenz wieder mal zwei Pics *schämm*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Juni 2008)

Das nenne ich eine Kabelverlegung


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Juni 2008)

sieht natürlich noch geiler aus wenn man vorher meine kiste angeguckt hat


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Juni 2008)

Guck dir mal meine Vergewaltigung für jeden ambitionierten PC-Schrauber an. 

Naja, das Soprano ist auch irgendwie sehr klein.

Wenn ich mir mal die Bilder von Mr.Speed angucke:
Zwischen Mainboard und Laufwerkskäfig liegen so um die 6-7cm (geschätzt an Hand der 12er hinten ). Bei mir gerade mal 2cm. Aber geiles Aussehen hab ich trotzdem.


----------



## culli1983 (7. Juni 2008)

gefällt mir, ohne meine Blenden hätte ich meine Kabel nicht so sauber untergebracht!!!


----------



## Mr.Speed (7. Juni 2008)

Hehe danke Jungs 

So da werf ich gleich nochmal zwei Bilder hinterher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Juni 2008)

Hör besser auf, sonst geb ich an Caseking noch [hier bitte Geldbetrag von "Mr.Speeds" Gehäuse eintragen] aus.

Ne..ist aber wirklich sehr schön 
Alleine die Seite, wie edel die aussieht.


----------



## Mr.Speed (7. Juni 2008)

@ andré

Danke, ist versucht sehr schlicht zuhalten. 

Aber hast Glück weiter Bilder habe ich nicht, die die es von der Bildqualität frei zum online stell wären. Oder soll ich nochmal suchen 

MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß nicht.
Auf der einen Seite fände ich ein "normales" Gehäuse ohne Seitenfenster natürlich toll - mit Dämmmatten usw. wäre es dann noch etwas leiser. Und ich könnte ein schön großes Gehäuse nehmen. 
Aber auf der anderen Seite würde ich das bestimmt "vermissen" - nach einer ausgiebigen Crysis-Session mich bei meiner Grafikkarte persönlich zu bedanken. 

Aber was rede/schreibe ich eigentlich - mein neues P7 450W kommt bald an und dann wird es hoffentlich besser. (also die Kabelverlegung)

Aber noch ist es nicht da - bleibt mir nur gute Nacht zu sagen.


----------



## Janny (8. Juni 2008)

Mr.Speed schrieb:


> Hehe danke Jungs
> 
> So da werf ich gleich nochmal zwei Bilder hinterher.



Jau, sehr schönes Case, und die Kabelverlegung sieht doch auch gut aus


----------



## Bang0o (8. Juni 2008)

was gute fotos alles ausmachen können


----------



## Mr.Speed (8. Juni 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> was gute fotos alles ausmachen können



Was soll das denn bedeuten? 

so ihr habt's nicht anders gewollt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (8. Juni 2008)

oller Angeber 

Ich will deinen PC was willst du haben? 

Mach mal ein Bild von der Rückseite, also wo die Kabel alle sind


----------



## Mr.Speed (8. Juni 2008)

Also ich geb garned an  das sind nur Tatsachen 

Du möchtest den haben?, dann schreib mir mal nen PM was der dir Wert wäre. 

Hmm habe zzt. kein Bild rumfliegen, aber bald werden eh mal wieder Bilder gemacht.


MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (8. Juni 2008)

@Mr.Speed

ist da etwa jemand Italien fan


----------



## Mr.Speed (8. Juni 2008)

xxJVLxx65 schrieb:


> @Mr.Speed
> 
> ist da etwa jemand Italien fan




  wie kommst du denn da drauf??

Ne "Du bist Deutschland" wenn schon dann richtig 

MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (8. Juni 2008)

@Mr.Speed

der hintergrund ist zufällig eine Italien Flagge Aber trotzdem schickes Case


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (8. Juni 2008)

ahhhhh wie geil  pflanze-wand-boden (grün-weiß-rot)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. Juni 2008)

Ich hätte mir das 1000-mal angucken können und mir wärs nicht aufgefallen!


----------



## Mr.Speed (8. Juni 2008)

xxJVLxx65 schrieb:


> @Mr.Speed
> 
> der hintergrund ist zufällig eine Italien Flagge Aber trotzdem schickes Case





Galaxy-Jan schrieb:


> ahhhhh wie geil  pflanze-wand-boden (grün-weiß-rot)





<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir das 1000-mal angucken können und mir wärs nicht aufgefallen!




aldaa echt wenn man's so betrachtet 

Da brauch man aber schon viel Phantasie 

So nun aber BTT, lasst mal Bilder sehen.

MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## Bang0o (8. Juni 2008)

Mr.Speed schrieb:


> Was soll das denn bedeuten?


na das wenn man gute fotos von macht alles gleich viel besser ausschaut nur leider is meine digicam ********, sonst würde mein lian li sicher auch so gut ausschauen


----------



## kays (8. Juni 2008)

Hier mal mein Antec P182 

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (8. Juni 2008)

Sieht sehr ordentlich aus, nur wie bekommst du die Seitenwand drauf? Tripleradi abschrauben oder wie!?


----------



## Mr.Speed (8. Juni 2008)

@ Kays

schaut ned schlecht aus, nur die wasserfarge geht mal garnicht.


----------



## kays (8. Juni 2008)

@ Galaxy-Jan, Den Radi brauch ich net abschrauben die Seitenwand geht so drauf.

@ Mr Speed, Leider kann ich für die farbe nix denn das liegt an dem  Wasserzusatz. 
Siehe auch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserk-hlung/14801-schl-uche-vergilben.html

Bin nur noch nicht dazu gekommen neue Schläuche und Wasserzusatz zu kaufen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. Juni 2008)

So. Hier noch mal zwei neue von mir. Hat irgendjemand noch Tipp für wenig/kein Geld?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heroe (8. Juni 2008)

Wozu? Sieht doch Top aus.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. Juni 2008)

Falls es dir ausfällt, ich hab die DVD-Laufwerke raus genommen! 
Das Problem ist, dass das Gehäuse sehr klein ist. Ich kann z.B. den Seitenlüfter nicht mehr montieren, da der Noctua im Weg ist. Und wenn ein DVD-Laufwerk drin ist, sieht es direkt wieder unaufgeräumt aus. Naja, ich schicke meine "alten" IDE-Laufwerke in Frührente und habe mir jetzt ein SATA-Laufwerk gekauft - zum Brennen werde ich den externen (LG GSA-E10L) nehmen, welchen ich zu Weihnachten bekommen habe. 

Trotzdem danke für's Kompliment. 

Kommt jetzt blad noch ein modulares Dark Power rein und dann ist es getan.


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann sich nach 1/2h stunde arbeit doch sehen lassen oder


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. Juni 2008)

Hast du da überhaupt Arbeitsspeicher drin? 

Ne, sieht echt nice aus!


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Juni 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Hast du da überhaupt Arbeitsspeicher drin?
> 
> Ne, sieht echt nice aus!



siehe profil, 4x1GB MDT DDR2-800...

die seitenwand geht übrigens nicht so gut drauf, der S1 ist nämlich paar mm zu breit. aber etwas gedrückt, basst scho


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (8. Juni 2008)

@Marbus16

kann man beim S1 nicht das Kunstoffteil an der Seite abmachen?


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Juni 2008)

xxJVLxx65 schrieb:


> @Marbus16
> 
> kann man beim S1 nicht das Kunstoffteil an der Seite abmachen?



können tut mans schon, aber dann sieht man ja noch mehr blankes metall.... gefiel mir nicht so, da quetsch ich lieber


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (8. Juni 2008)

Marbus, deiner GESAMTEN Signatur muss ich zustimmen


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Juni 2008)

Aus Frust über das Ableben meines geliebten Epox (in meinem Mushkin Tagebuch nachzulesen), habe ich mein Rebel9 an Kovsk verkauft und mir in der "Fundgrube" bei Alternate ein Rebel12 gegönnt 

Dieses wollte ich farblich als "black & white" Modd erstellen. 

Bis auf die Tatsache, dass ein paar Nasen entstanden sind und ich es zu spät bemerkt hatte, finde ich persönlich es dennoch ansehnlich (sagt sogar meine Freundin )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Juni 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Aus Frust über das Ableben meines geliebten Epox (in meinem Mushkin Tagebuch nachzulesen), habe ich mein Rebel9 an Kovsk verkauft und mir in der "Fundgrube" bei Alternate ein Rebel12 gegönnt
> 
> Dieses wollte ich farblich als "black & white" Modd erstellen.
> 
> Bis auf die Tatsache, dass ein paar Nasen entstanden sind und ich es zu spät bemerkt hatte, finde ich persönlich es dennoch ansehnlich (sagt sogar meine Freundin )



die kupfer-heatpipes lackierst aber auch noch in weiß? 

ach ja, und die lüfter bitte noch in ganz schwarz, die sind ja silber


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (9. Juni 2008)

Ist es nicht "dumm" den Kühler zu lackieren?????????????


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juni 2008)

Frag ich mich gerade auch. 

Ob man den silbernen Aerocool-Lüfter färben sollte...mhm...ich würds (persönlich) nicht machen.

Aber ich entscheide ja nicht.


----------



## exa (9. Juni 2008)

"ein paar nasen"  is gut, ganz ehrlich, mit so vielen lackierfehlern würd ich mir das so nicht ins zimmer stellen!!!


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (9. Juni 2008)

@MalkavianChild85

ich galub den Kühler kannste schonmal in Terpentin einlegen.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (9. Juni 2008)

Der Kühler hat jetzt die Wirkung als währe er aus Platik... Lack dient auch zur ISOLATION und das sieht man am besten daran dass lackiertes Metall KEINEN Strom leitet und auch KEINE Wärme. Deine CPU wird es dir danken indem sie ein Verhalten zeigt als währe kein Lüfter/Kühler drauf... Dann hast du wieder was wo du aus Frust was machen kannst 
Du kannst es eloxieren, aber bitte nicht lackieren... Wenn man das machen könnte/sollte dann währen die auch lackiert zu kaufen  Du hättest evtl. die obere Lamelle und die Heatpipeenden lackieren und nur die Kanten der anderen Lamellen, dann währe das sicher kein Problem 

Wenn man die Bilder von der Ferne betrachtet siehts eigentlich ganz gut aus, aber vom nahen *tsts* Ich kenn das mit den Nasen von meinen Lautsprecherabdeckungen, hatte dann auch keine Lust neuzumachen und habs auch so gelassen


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Juni 2008)

xxJVLxx65 schrieb:


> @MalkavianChild85
> 
> ich galub den Kühler kannste schonmal in Terpentin einlegen.



so wie es aussieht, ist ja nicht die gesamte kühlfläche lackiert. dann läuft der lüfter halt etwas schneller, aber kühlen dürfte er trotzdem noch gut.

siehe mein damaliges setup - P4 531 passiv mit nem Freezer gekühlt


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juni 2008)

Der Kühler sieht wie eingefroren aus. 

Zur Lackierung. Ich finde, dass das nur auffällt wenn man etwas genauer hinschaut.


----------



## moonrail (9. Juni 2008)

Mal ein Update meinerseits. 
Kabelmanagement ist kaum besser möglich ohne größeren Aufwand.
Bin zufrieden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (9. Juni 2008)

kabelmanagement is gut so!!!


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Juni 2008)

*lach* ja, die Kühlleistung ist ein klein wenig gesunken und mein Sempron 3000+ liegt bei 50°C anstatt wie früher 40°C. Aber das macht nix  

Die Lamellen sind natürlich nicht komplett bestrichen. Nur die oberste und die Ränder der anderen Lamellen. 
Der Lüfter dreht aber auf niedrigster Stufe  Also ist noch genügend Leistung vorhanden. Und ja, ich weiss, dass der Lack quasi isoliert.

Mit den "Nasen" ist das so ne Sache...ich bin im Mom zu faul das auszubessern, da ich ehrlich gesagt meine Energie in den Umzug in eine eigene Wohnung stecke. 

Von daher schlagt mich bitte nicht 

PS: Tz...und zum Kabelmanagement wird nix gesagt? ^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juni 2008)

*malkavianchild85-doch-nicht-schlag*

Auf deinen Wunsch dann mal ein paar Worte zum Kabelmanagement:
Ich finds spitze.

(Das große) *aber*: Was ist das für ein "Rot-weisses-Kabel", welchen i-wo bei der CPU endet? Irgendwas vom Frontpanel?


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Juni 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> *malkavianchild85-doch-nicht-schlag*
> 
> Auf deinen Wunsch dann mal ein paar Worte zum Kabelmanagement:
> Ich finds spitze.
> ...


 
^^ das sind Temp-Fühler von der Scyth LüSt in der Front. Aber ich habe mir schon schwarze Flex Sleeves gekauft und warte noch drauf, das diese ankommen, damit ich alle Kabel auch schwarz ummanteln kann.


----------



## Gast3737 (9. Juni 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> können tut mans schon, aber dann sieht man ja noch mehr blankes metall.... gefiel mir nicht so, da quetsch ich lieber


bei mir musste ich es abmachen, da der Seitenlüfter und Accelero miteinander reden wollten...da habe ich gleich alles abgemacht


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (9. Juni 2008)

@MalkavianChild85: Na dann ist doch alles gut , schlagen will dich hier, denke ich mal, eh keiner 
Wenn alles lackiert worden wäre wäre ich ein bisschen schockiert gewesen und deine Temps nicht nur 10° gestiegen *gg*
Du sagst du hast nur die oberste Lamelle und die Kanten lackiert, sowie Heatpipeenden... Woher kommen da die 10° Temp-anstieg? Soviel kann das ja nicht ausmachen oder doch?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Juni 2008)

Update von meinem Knecht.
Hab a bissle das Kabelmanagment überarbeitet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wundert euch nicht warum auf einem der unten verbauten Papst Lüfter schrauben drauf sitzen mir sind die Lüfter entkopoler aus gegangen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juni 2008)

Ich sag nur: Gehäuse = Hammer! Also ganz ehrlich - ich wüsste nicht wo man (ohne Komponenten weg zu nehmen, wie ich ) noch was verbessern könnte!


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Juni 2008)

Galaxy-Jan schrieb:


> Du sagst du hast nur die oberste Lamelle und die Kanten lackiert, sowie Heatpipeenden... Woher kommen da die 10° Temp-anstieg? Soviel kann das ja nicht ausmachen oder doch?


 
Ich glaube das es eher daran liegt, das ich nen Temp-Fühler dazwischen habe und der Kühler somit ein einer Stelle nicht plan aufliegt.


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Juni 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> ^^ das sind Temp-Fühler von der Scyth LüSt in der Front. Aber ich habe mir schon schwarze Flex Sleeves gekauft und warte noch drauf, das diese ankommen, damit ich alle Kabel auch schwarz ummanteln kann.



Perfekt zu Deinem Mod würden doch die Silent Eagle von Sharkoon passen!


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Juni 2008)

aber die gibts net als 140mm  und ich hät gern groooße Lüfter *gg* aber keine 250mm Ventilatoren -.-


----------



## exa (9. Juni 2008)

es gibt auch 140 er von sharkoon, aber nicht als "silent eagle" sondern einfach nur als lüfter...


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Juni 2008)

exa schrieb:


> es gibt auch 140 er von sharkoon, aber nicht als "silent eagle" sondern einfach nur als lüfter...


...welche mMn recht laut sind, da ich diese schon mal hatte 

Aber mal sehen...vielleicht bau ich doch silent eagle rein. Passt doch besser


----------



## tj3011 (10. Juni 2008)

Hier ein Update von mir Beleuchtung wurde von Grün auf Blau gewechselt


----------



## herde (10. Juni 2008)

Ich habe heute meinen Q9450 und mein DFI LanParty UT X48-T2R

Hier sind mal ein paar Fotos!!

Das Paket von außen!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 2 neuen Teile von außen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU von außen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Q9450




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mainboard von außen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Board mit Zubehör




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Board (sieht doch geil aus oder? :smilen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zubehör 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PC zusammengebaut (hinten fehlt noch der Lüfter!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PC im Betrieb inkl. hinterem Lüfter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (10. Juni 2008)

unscheinbares äußeres


----------



## exa (10. Juni 2008)

ultra geiles board... wie viel haste dafür bezahlt???


----------



## Mr.Speed (10. Juni 2008)

Tja so was nennt man dann die Ratte, bescheidenes Aussehen aber mächtig was unter der Haube.  

Aber das Board sit definitiv geil *auch haben will* 


MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (10. Juni 2008)

Woah...willste tauschen


----------



## herde (10. Juni 2008)

Habe 214,75 bei mix computer bezahlt!! Das Board wurde gestern weggeschickt und war heute um ca. 11 Uhr bei mir!! Also Respekt an mix!! 

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen guten CPU Kühler!! Welchen könnt Ihr mir empfehlen der auch in mein Gehäuse passt und nicht so teuer ist?

Mit dem Artic Cooling Freezer war ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden!! Soll ich den wieder kaufen? 

Hier ist mal 2 Bilder vom Gehäuse + Meterstab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist halt nach oben hin sehr wenig Platz wie man auf den Bildern erkennen kann!!

Von der Höhe dürfte der Kühler max. 15 cm haben damit auch noch ein wenig Platz zu der Gehäusetüre bleibt!!

Bei dem Mainboard war eine kleine Spritze mit Wärmeleitpaste dabei!! Wo soll die eigentlich hingehören? Die Paste würde ja genau so gut für die CPU gehen oder?

Hier ist die Paste 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (10. Juni 2008)

alter falter!!! mehr als 200 ökken für ein board is ein haufen asche...

meine absolute schmerzgrenze sind 150...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (10. Juni 2008)

Scythe Mugen..der müsste rein/draufpassen


----------



## Raa (10. Juni 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> ...welche mMn recht laut sind, da ich diese schon mal hatte
> 
> Aber mal sehen...vielleicht bau ich doch silent eagle rein. Passt doch besser




Hey, das ist meine Idee! Mein ganzer PC läuft mit Silent Eagles und wird gerade auf Weiß umgerüstet!


----------



## herde (10. Juni 2008)

Bei dem Scythe Mugen wird es aber von der Höhe (16cm) ziemlich knapp werden!! Ja 200 sind schon viel!! Aber da ich immer schon mal ein DFI Board wollte habe ich mir für das Board entschieden! Weiß jemand für was die Wärmeleitpaste (siehe Bild oben) ist? Die sollte doch für den CPU auch gehen oder?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (10. Juni 2008)

Jo, klar geht die.


----------



## Marbus16 (10. Juni 2008)

200 tacken? da kauf ich nen neuen PC für. 

würde ich eher machen als geld in hiendware zu investieren, die eh ne geringe halbwetszeit hat.


----------



## Mr.Speed (10. Juni 2008)

So dann noch mal was von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut gut aus oder 


MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (10. Juni 2008)

höre jetzt auf   Langsam beneide ich dich immer mehr


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juni 2008)

*sich-selbst-einreden* Der PC da oben ist hässlich - gaaaaanz hässlich *ende*

Zu der Mainboarddiskussion: Also ich hab mir jetzt ja auch mal was gegönnt (Maximus Formula) bin aber sonst auch mit preiswerter Hardware (P35 Neo2-FR) zufrieden. Um die 200 kann ich ja noch verstehen - wenn auch nur schwer. Aber 250 aufwärts? Dafür bau ich einen komplett neuen PC zusammen!


----------



## Bang0o (10. Juni 2008)

Mr.Speed schrieb:


> So dann noch mal was von mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aha eine orange dämmatte 
die schaut aber schick aus


----------



## myvendetta (10. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiß, der dvd-rw ist nicht angeschlossen, ist defekt. nutze über lan das meines htpc's...


----------



## Bang0o (10. Juni 2008)

wow nicht schlecht
aber 80mm lüfter gefallen mir nicht mehr und was ist diese komische wurst aus servietten ?


----------



## myvendetta (10. Juni 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> wow nicht schlecht
> aber 80mm lüfter gefallen mir nicht mehr und was ist diese komische wurst aus servietten ?



die wurst ist ne bescheuerte übergangslösung, bis die ummantelungen für die kabel da sind... 

ist halt ein billiges gehäuse, in das ich nicht mehr arbeit und geld stecken möchte. vllt lege ich mir im herbst ein neues zu.


----------



## herde (10. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mir heute das Coolermaster Stacker 831 gekauft!! Wenn das ankommt gibt es neue Bilder!!

Welcher CPU Kühler bietet eigentlich das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis?
50 für einen Kühler will ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben da ich diesen Montat sowieso schon sehr viel ausgegeben habe ( DFI LanParty UT X48-T2R , Q9450, Coolermaster Stacker 831)!!


----------



## Lee (11. Juni 2008)

DFI boards sind echt die schönsten. Die Tage mache ich mal meinen PC sauber und optimiere mein Kabelmanagement. Dann kommt auch noch ein Bildchen rein


----------



## moonrail (11. Juni 2008)

herde schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute das Coolermaster Stacker 831 gekauft!!



Gute Wahl, ich habs auch. 



herde schrieb:


> Welcher CPU Kühler bietet eigentlich das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis?
> 50 für einen Kühler will ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben (...)



Das wird dann wohl der Xigmatek HDT-S1283 sein. Der Xigmatek S1283 Red Scorpion ist baugleich, hat aber einen beleuchteten Lüfter und ist etwas leiser (eventuell dadurch auch schlechtere Kühlung).
Der Alpenföhn Groß Clockner ist leiser als der Xigmatek, aber auch schwächer.


----------



## riedochs (11. Juni 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> *sich-selbst-einreden* Der PC da oben ist hässlich - gaaaaanz hässlich *ende*
> 
> Zu der Mainboarddiskussion: Also ich hab mir jetzt ja auch mal was gegönnt (Maximus Formula) bin aber sonst auch mit preiswerter Hardware (P35 Neo2-FR) zufrieden. Um die 200 kann ich ja noch verstehen - wenn auch nur schwer. Aber 250 aufwärts? Dafür bau ich einen komplett neuen PC zusammen!



Selbst 200 sind zuviel. Bei mir ist bei 150 Schluss. Früher hätte man doch auch keine 300DM für ein Board bezahlt.


----------



## exa (11. Juni 2008)

meine rede... wenn man mal überlegt, das ich anno 2004 für das beste asus board das es damals gab (testliste pcgh) 80 euro gezahlt hab!!!!!


----------



## herde (11. Juni 2008)

Ich habe jetzt mal ein wenig mit dem Board gespielt (extrem viele Möglichkeiten und Einstellungen zum übertakten) und habe mal 3d Mark 06 mit folgenden Taktraten laufen lassen!

CPU 3200 MHz
RAM 480 MHz
Grfikkarte 740 MHz / 1070 MHz

Das Ergebniss sind 14820 Punkte!!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juni 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Selbst 200 sind zuviel. Bei mir ist bei 150 Schluss.




Hängt immer davon ab. Wenn ich mir CrossfireX hole werde ich einen Teufel tun da auf einem P35 Board laufen zu lassen. Genauso bei Quad-SLI (2*9800GX2) auf einem 650i bzw. 750i (ohne NF200). Wer das Geld für 2 GraKas hat, muss in den saueren Apfel beißen und ein "etwas" teurer Board kaufen.


----------



## herde (11. Juni 2008)

Ich habe jetzt mal Super PI 1M laufen lassen und habe festgestellt das mein alter e6600 mit 3,5 GHz genau so schnell ist wie der neue Q9450 mit 3,2 GHz!! 

Wie kann das sein?

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei meinem DFI Board aus mit SLI? Wäre das möglich?


----------



## maaaaatze (11. Juni 2008)

Das liegt am größeren Chache des Q9450


----------



## moonrail (11. Juni 2008)

herde schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich bei meinem DFI Board aus mit SLI? Wäre das möglich?



Nein, weil du einen Intel X48 Chipsatz hast, der nur Crossfire unterstützt. Für SLi bräuchtest du ein Mainboard mit Nvidia Chipsatz, wovon ich dir aber abrate, da ich mit meinem nur Probleme habe und es FSB 400 nichtmal ansatzweise stabil macht, erst, wenn man die NB Spannung um 0,08 Volt erhöhst, was aber nicht gut ist, da die Nvidia Mainboards verdammt heiß werden.


----------



## herde (11. Juni 2008)

Aber normal sollte doch der Q9450 mit 4 Kernen und mit 3,2 GHz schneller sein als ein E6600 mit 2 Kernen und nur 300 MHz mehr als der Q9450 oder?

Also ist SLI überhaupt nicht möglich oder wäre es vielleicht durch ein Bios Update oder eine andere Methode möglich SLI zum laufen zu bringen?


----------



## Lee (11. Juni 2008)

Nope es ist nicht möglich.


----------



## exa (11. Juni 2008)

es ist überhaupt nich möglich... egal was du versuchst es wird scheitern, der chipsatz macht den unterschied...


----------



## herde (11. Juni 2008)

Na ja eh egal!! Werde mir sowieso keine 2 Karte kaufen!!

Ich habe jetzt noch Cinbench R10 @3,2 GHz laufen lassen! Das Ergebniss sind 13841 Punkte!! Das ist ja sogar schneller als ein QX9770 oder?

Welches Board hättet Ihr eigentlich genommen wenn 150 das max. wären was Ihr ausgeben wollt?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juni 2008)

herde schrieb:


> Welches Board hättet Ihr eigentlich genommen wenn 150 das max. wären was Ihr ausgeben wollt?


 
Eine Frage ohne Antwort!

Du müsstest schon sagen ob SLI, Crossfire, DDR2/3, OC und so weiter....

*Das perfekte Board für alle gibt es nicht!

*


herde schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt noch Cinbench R10 @3,2 GHz laufen lassen! Das Ergebniss sind 13841 Punkte!! Das ist ja sogar schneller als ein QX9770 oder?


 
Wie sollte das gehen? Der QX9770 hat ja Standardmäßig schon 3,2GHz und gleichviel Cache. Laut ComputerBase macht ein QX9770 12.570p. Der Q9450 ist ja dann fast identisch mit dem QX wenn du ihn auf 3,2GHz taktest.


----------



## herde (11. Juni 2008)

Ja genau 12570 Punkte erreicht der QX 9770!! Ich habe aber gerade mit meinem Q9450 @3,2 GHz 13841 Punkte erreicht!!

Hier der Beweis!!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juni 2008)

Wunder geschehen immer wieder. 

Ich mein das das direkt 1300p Unterschied sind. Hat der Q9450 irgendwas, was der QX9770 nicht hat (außer einen bezahlbaren Preis)?


----------



## herde (11. Juni 2008)

Am Arbeitsspeicher kann es auch nicht liegen da ja der Cinbench ein reiner CPU Benchmark ist oder? Der RAM läuft nämlich mit 480 MHz!

Zu der Frage mit dem Board! Es sollte DDR2 ünterstützen! SLI und Crossfire muss es nicht können und es sollte viele Einstellungen zum übertakten bieten (an das DFI Board kommt ja kein anderes ran oder?)!!


----------



## maaaaatze (11. Juni 2008)

herde schrieb:
			
		

> Zu der Frage mit dem Board! Es sollte DDR2 ünterstützen! SLI und Crossfire muss es nicht können und es sollte viele Einstellungen zum übertakten bieten (an das DFI Board kommt ja kein anderes ran oder?)!!



Zu der Frage wegen den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.... denke mal das Foxconn BlackOPS hat min. genauso viele^^


----------



## herde (12. Juni 2008)

Jetzt habe ich mich doch für den IFX 14 entschieden!! Außerdem habe ich noch 3 Noiseblocker XL1 Rev.3 Lüfter und eine Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Lüftersteuerung gekauft!! 

Es werden bald neue Bilder folgen!!


----------



## preest79 (14. Juni 2008)

so.. jetzt möcht ich auch mal mein kleines Baby präsentieren!

wie ihr unschwer erkennen könnt handelt es sich um einen Thermaltake Shark.. alerdings mit Seitenfester eines CS601 weil die Wabenöffnung unter aller Kanone ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Vorderseite befindet sich die ZM-MFC2, auf welche ich nicht mehr verzichten möchte! zugegeben, die in diversen Foren beschriebene undeutliche Beleuchtung nervt schon ziemlich. Aber nachdem ich nicht die ganze Zeit auf`s Display glotz, kann ich damit leben! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorne wurde ein 92-er Lüfter eingebaut! ich hab bewusst auf beleuchtete Lüfter verzichtet, nachdem sich herausgestellt hat, dass die um einiges lauter sind als meine Scythe-S-Flex.  
An der Seite der Front wurden kleine Abstandshalter aus Schaumstoff plaziert, damit ein bisschen mehr Luft an die Lüfter kommt.. Klappe sieht trotzdem geschlossen aus und es kommt mehr Luft rein!

der Innenraum wurde mit Aluminiumplatten verkleidet! obwohl er schön aufgeräumt ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: für Tipps zwecks Verbesserung bzw. Veränderung wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Janny (14. Juni 2008)

Schöner Tower, wie ist das beim Shark mit den farben mit den Seitenfenster, sind das genau die gleichen Farben?

haste noch ein bild vom ganzen Tower ?


----------



## preest79 (14. Juni 2008)

naja.. wenn du die Farbe vom Seitenteil meinst, ja ist genau das gleiche Silber! hat mich selbst verwundert! sieht man gar keinen Unterschied! 

oben und unten ist jeweils eine Kaltlichtkatode! 

Bild vom ganzen Tower folgt heute noch! hab jetzt gleich Familientreffen!


----------



## Overlocked (14. Juni 2008)

herde schrieb:


> Ja genau 12570 Punkte erreicht der QX 9770!! Ich habe aber gerade mit meinem Q9450 @3,2 GHz 13841 Punkte erreicht!!
> 
> Hier der Beweis!!



Da bekomme ich mit meinem Q6600 mehr hin


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (14. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Speed (14. Juni 2008)

@ Mr. Miyagi  schaut wie immer gut aus  HwLuxx rullt


----------



## preest79 (14. Juni 2008)

so..

wie gewünscht mein Baby nochmal in voller Pracht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (14. Juni 2008)

Jau, sieht Super aus das Teil..

muss von meinem Shark auch mal wieder welche machen


----------



## preest79 (14. Juni 2008)

danke..danke..

na dann zeig doch mal Bilder her!

ich bin irgendwie noch nicht ganz so zufrieden! irgendwas... "fehlt" noch! 

was würdest du anders machen? hast vielleicht ein paar Tipps für mich??


vielleicht mehr Licht? wenn ja, wo?

Edit: was mich ein bisschen ärgert ist der silberne Kabelschlauch in der Mitte! ging aber leider net anders.. hab 5 Temperatursensoren und die ganzen Kabel der Lüftersteuerung.. nicht zu vergessen die Kabel der Kaltlichtkatoden! 

Grüße


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. Juni 2008)

Mir persönlich ist das Innere etwas eintönig. Ich meine *alles* blau. Ich z.B. (jetzt nehm ich mich als Vorbild ) hab blaue CCFL, grüne Lüfter und rote LEDs und ein rotes UV-SATA-Kabel.

Das wäre vlt. ein Tipp von mir - ich kann ja gleich mal Fotos machen.


----------



## Janny (14. Juni 2008)

preest79 schrieb:


> danke..danke..
> 
> na dann zeig doch mal Bilder her!
> 
> ...



vom Licht her finde ich das oke, weil zuviel Licht sieht auch kacke aus, ich find den so schon ganz Geil.

welchen Silbernen Kabelschlauch? den für die Front USB ? 
da hab ich einfach die Front einmal abgemacht und das ding rausgeschraubt weil ich die nicht gebraucht habe und mir das Kabel viel zu Fett war.

ich wüsste nicht was du noch machen kannst, an meinem hab ich auch nocht nichts gemacht.
aber ich überlege mir Oben 2er oder 3 Radis reinzubauen.. was hälste davon?

Mfg

PS: Bilder kommen gleich





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Speed (14. Juni 2008)

Hi preest79,

du hattes nacht Tipps gefragt, da werf ich mal meine Meinung in die Runde.

An sich ist das Shark ein sehr schönes Case. Deins schaut auch nicht so schlecht aus, nur *mir persönlich* gefälllt es nicht so wie es jetzt ist.

Gründe weshalb ist es schaut so voll so zugequetscht aus daweil ist es ein ziemlich großes Case. 
Die ganzen Mesh Blenden gefallen mir nicht, wenn man mit Verblendung arbeitet, dann doch bitte mit "Voll"-Aluminum Platten.
Weiteres schaut der Kabel Schlauch mehr als schrecklich aus. 
Gut verlegte Kabel machen einen PC erst perfekt egal wie viel drinn ist. 
Dann würde ich auch lieber LED Beleuchtung einbauen als die spärigen Kaltlichtkathoden.

Mfg

Mr.Speed






preest79 schrieb:


> [...]
> ich bin irgendwie noch nicht ganz so zufrieden! irgendwas... "fehlt" noch!
> 
> was würdest du anders machen? hast vielleicht ein paar Tipps für mich??
> ...


----------



## preest79 (14. Juni 2008)

Weiteres schaut der Kabel Schlauch mehr als schrecklich aus. 
Gut verlegte Kabel machen einen PC erst perfekt egal wie viel drinn ist. 
Dann würde ich auch lieber LED Beleuchtung einbauen als die spärigen Kaltlichtkathoden. schrieb:
			
		

> Mfg
> 
> Mr.Speed




Hi..

erstmal danke für die konstruktive Kritik!

hatte auch erst an Aluminium gedacht.. hat aber mir net gefallen! das ist Geschmackssache denk ich!

aber wie gesagt.. wg. dem Kabelschlauch muss ich echt schauen, wie ich`s mach! kommt in den nächsten Tagen eh mal ein neues Board! dann wird die Verkabelung von grund auf erneuert!

@Janny

wg. den Radis.. hab ich mir auch überlegt! ich schreck aber moment noch davor zurück weil:

1. bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich den Luftstrom dadurch kaputt mach und
2. wenn ich mich versäg, ist mein Oberteil futsch.. hab nirgends nen Anbieter wg. Ersatzteilen gefunden!


----------



## Janny (14. Juni 2008)

preest79 schrieb:


> @Janny
> 
> wg. den Radis.. hab ich mir auch überlegt! ich schreck aber moment noch davor zurück weil:
> 
> ...



Ja, das wär für mich auch ein Problem, aber das wird schon klappen, das mach ich denk ich noch in den Ferien, weiß nur nicht ob ich 2er oder 3er Radis nehmen soll .....


----------



## preest79 (14. Juni 2008)

Janny schrieb:


> Ja, das wär für mich auch ein Problem, aber das wird schon klappen, das mach ich denk ich noch in den Ferien, weiß nur nicht ob ich 2er oder 3er Radis nehmen soll .....



na hoffentlich! .. als ich würd 2er nehmen!

dann erwart ich aber auch, dass Bilder folgen!


----------



## Mr.Speed (15. Juni 2008)

Hi Leuts, 

@ preest79

klar ist natürlich alles Geschmacksache  Zum Glück gibt es verschiedenen wo kommen wir sonst hin? 

Wegen Kabeln halt am besten alles raus, und nach und nach wieder rein so sieht man schon was evtl. unnötig ist oder wo anders besser untergebracht wäre.
Wegen Ersatzteil, frag bei Thermaltake einfach mal ob sie Decke für ein Shark in silber hätten.
Zum Airflow, kapput macht man ihn nicht, musst halt nur bisschen anders ausrichten, aber intern schaut um einiges besser als als wenn man ihn aufsetzen würde.

@Janny

wenn du den nötigen Platz und das "Kleingeld" hast würde ich meist zu eine trippel Radi emphehlen, weil erstens bessere Kühlleistung, daher auch leiser im Betrieb, zweitens mehr Resorcen wenn evtl. noch andere Bauteile mit eingebunden werden sollen.

MfG

Mr.Speed








preest79 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> hatte auch erst an Aluminium gedacht.. hat aber mir net gefallen! das ist Geschmackssache denk ich!
> 
> ...





Janny schrieb:


> [...], weiß nur nicht ob ich 2er oder 3er Radis nehmen soll .....


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (15. Juni 2008)

Mein 2. PC:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (15. Juni 2008)

Sieht nach nem Abit Board aus.


----------



## Menthe (15. Juni 2008)

So mal ein Update meinerseits


----------



## riedochs (15. Juni 2008)

Ich bin ja auch nicht der Held was Kabel angeht, aber das? Hier solltest du etwas Ordnung reinbringen, das würde auch den Luftstrom verbessern


----------



## maaaaatze (15. Juni 2008)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Mein 2. PC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



würde sagen ABit K8N SLI ?!


----------



## Menthe (15. Juni 2008)

Ja stimmt schon, nur ich warte erstmal bis ich mein neues Netzteil habe^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juni 2008)

Mein neuer PC 

Für 'ne GraKa hats Geld nicht mehr gereicht aber hauptsache erstmal wieder was worauf man aufbauen kann.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. Juni 2008)

Grafikkarte ist ja unwichtig. 


Bei mir eigentlich nicht viel neues. Nur das neue Netzteil_ (bequiet Dark Power Pro P7 450W)_ hab ich reingetan und noch schön die Farben der Kaltlichtkatoden geändert (Grün => Blau).
Ach ja; die Samsung F1 mit 750GiByte ist jetzt auch eingebaut, geklont und aktiv!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (18. Juni 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mein neuer PC
> 
> Für 'ne GraKa hats Geld nicht mehr gereicht aber hauptsache erstmal wieder was worauf man aufbauen kann.



Und ist das ECS einigermaßen in Ordnung? Und Graka brauchts beim 780G wirklich nicht ganz so dringend


----------



## kingminos (18. Juni 2008)

Das mit den Lüftern ist schick


----------



## myvendetta (18. Juni 2008)

nach dem mein "benchtable" letzte woche noch so aussah, musste mal ne neue lösung her...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



===> die benchbox

hierbei geht es nicht um aussehen (wird aber noch schwarz lackiert), sondern um transportfähigkeit und ordnung im zimmer. 

immer diese sprüche wie: "hier siehts aus wie im media-markt nur ohne verpackungen!", gehen mir auf den keks" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## holzkreuz (18. Juni 2008)

So hier mal ein Update von meiner Seite...

Nun herrscht verkehrte schwarze Welt in meinem Rebel9

Weitere Mods kommen noch:

-Window
-Alufront
-Beleuchtung
Reicht erstmal für heute


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. Juni 2008)

@myvendetta: Hau da noch eine Kaltlichtkatode rein - da gibt beim solchen "Benchboxen" einen ungemeinen Effekt! 
Aber ich seh auf den Bildern insg. 6 verschiedene Grafikkarten. Hast du etwa *zu* viel Geld? 

@kingminos:  Bin ich gemeint?


----------



## myvendetta (18. Juni 2008)

@<--@ndré-->: kaltlicht kommt nach dem lackierprozess. und grafikkarten zähle ich vier:

         1.) 7800gtx
         2.) 8800gtx
         3.) 8800gts g80 640m
         4.) HD3850


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. Juni 2008)

Sry, nur die 7800GTX und die 8800GTX sahen so gleich aus. 
Trotzdem; sind 4 Karten nicht immer noch etwas viel? Vorallem wenn sie Generationstechnisch so nahe zusammen liegen.

@holzkreuz: Ähh...das sieht zwar nett aus, aber extrem unscharf!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (18. Juni 2008)

*@* Holzkreuz:

Ist das ein Rebel9? Ich bin grad sehr verwirrt 
Sieht nice aus


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (18. Juni 2008)

myvendetta: geile grafikkarten, aber über die tastatur müssen wir nochmal reden


----------



## exa (18. Juni 2008)

wiso das ist die "unverwüstliche"


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. Juni 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Ist das ein Rebel9? Ich bin grad sehr verwirrt


Ich finds auch cool - ob das einfach ist? 



Galaxy-Jan schrieb:


> geile grafikkarten, aber über die tastatur müssen wir nochmal reden


Ganz ehrlich - manchmal sind so "alte" Tastaturen besser als andere. 

Angefangen von den Problemen bei USB-Tastaturen ins BIOS zu kommen (zumindest bei mir mit altem BIOS) bis zu der Tatsache, dass (zumindest ich) auf manchen alten Keyboards besser schreiben kann als auf anderen.

Aber mit dem Aussehen hast du natürlich Recht. 

/edit: @exa:


> wiso das ist die "unverwüstliche"


Der wer ist was?!


----------



## exa (18. Juni 2008)

die tastatur ist die unverwüstliche


----------



## Mr.Speed (18. Juni 2008)

myvendetta schrieb:


> 1.) 7800gtx
> 2.) 8800gtx
> 3.) 8800gts g80 640m
> 4.) HD3850




geil geil 7800GTX    

Ich find die so geil, mal OT aber magste ein 7800GTX 512 Kühler haben wollen?, habe ich noch da. 

MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## myvendetta (18. Juni 2008)

ich glaub die tastatur hab ich seit ca. 12 jahren. ich kauf mir doch keine neue zum benchen, so lange man nicht iwann auch die takten kann 
ne im ernst, hab hier noch ne neue mit usb rumfliegen, allerdings ist es recht nervig, wie <--@ndré--> schon sagt, dann doch bei jedem zweiten mainboard die alte rauskramen zu müssen.

die grafikkarten habe ich alle günstig erstanden, arbeite nebenbei in nem pc-laden. 30€ für ne 3850, da schlägt man doch zu, oder nicht? 

//edit:

@Mr.Speed: thx, aber möchte eigentlich kein geld mehr in die karte investieren. lautheit ist mir beim benchen egal und selbst mit bios-vmod läuft die karte bei 100% fanspeed im grünen bereich.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. Juni 2008)

> 30€ für ne 3850, da schlägt man doch zu, oder nicht?



Äh...ja! 

Ich habe auch meine alte PS/2-Tastatur immer parat liegen - auch wenn seit neustem die Probleme mit der G11 (also USB) und dem Maximus Formula sehr selten sind!


----------



## Mr.Speed (18. Juni 2008)

myvendetta schrieb:


> [..]
> 
> @Mr.Speed: thx, aber möchte eigentlich kein geld mehr in die karte investieren. lautheit ist mir beim benchen egal und selbst mit bios-vmod läuft die karte bei 100% fanspeed im grünen bereich.




Öki, wäre nur für bessere Temps, da den ich habe mit en 92mm Lüfter gemodet ist, und natürlich der Style. 

Grüß

Mr.Speed


----------



## myvendetta (18. Juni 2008)

@Mr.Speed: vllt überzeugt mich ja ein foto


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juni 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Und ist das ECS einigermaßen in Ordnung? Und Graka brauchts beim 780G wirklich nicht ganz so dringend


Naja, solangs BIOS nicht flashts gehts noch, man kann damit dann sogar übertakten (nicht versucht).

Aber mit dem neusten BIOS vom 20.5.2008 fehlen irgendwie alle relevanten DRAM Einstellungen oO

Ansonsten siehe P3D, die habens getestet.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (18. Juni 2008)

@vendetta, seine maus kann man schon ocen


----------



## holzkreuz (18. Juni 2008)

Japp is n Rebel9 Eco 

Ja Bilder sind leider unscharf geworden^^

Neue Cam


----------



## Mr.Speed (18. Juni 2008)

myvendetta schrieb:


> @Mr.Speed: vllt überzeugt mich ja ein foto




k, werd ich mal auf die Suche nach Bilder begeben.

 Oder ich mach morgen neue, bei hoffentlich recht guten Licht Verhältnissen um die genial Optik des Brachjahlen Kühlers, für mich das beste Design was ich je gesehen habe.

 Jetzt erstmal etwas von mein aktuellen System um den ganzen entgegen zu wirken, wir sind im Bilder Thread, also Leute




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe es gefällt?

Freu mich über Kommentare.

MfG. 

Mr.Speed


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (18. Juni 2008)

nicht schon wieder so ein geiles pic von deinem sys


----------



## Mr.Speed (18. Juni 2008)

Galaxy-Jan schrieb:


> nicht schon wieder so ein geiles pic von deinem sys



Tschuldige, ist mir entfallen, aber du musst das nicht immer Loben. Gerne mal Kritik was ich verbessern kann. 


Grüß


Ps.: Sosnt habe ich noch von alten Sys noch was, die sind aber auch total schrecklich.


----------



## exa (18. Juni 2008)

Kritik... kp

man sieht den farbigen kühler nicht richtig, mach mal neu, mit richtiger perspektive...


----------



## CeresPK (19. Juni 2008)

ich will auch mal so ein Bildchen reinstellen wie es Mr.Speed gemacht hatt ist zwar nicht ganz so schön aber naja



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was für ein Bildbearbeitungsprogram nutzt ihr eigentlich dafür ich habe es mit Paint.net gemacht


----------



## culli1983 (19. Juni 2008)

@Cerespk91 wenn eine kleinere Auflösung wählst kann man das Bild wenigstens im ganzen sehen!
Aber ansonsten ist es doch gut.


----------



## Klutten (19. Juni 2008)

Externe Bilderhoster sind Mist! Wenn das Bild einfach nur im Anhang wäre, dann könnte man es sich schön ansehen. -.-


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (19. Juni 2008)

@Mr.Speed: gibt nix weiter zu kritisiere  Mir gefällt dein PC von vorne bis hinten, von oben bis unten. Hätte ich das Geld würde ich ihn genauso nachbauen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juni 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ich will auch mal so ein Bildchen reinstellen wie es Mr.Speed gemacht hatt ist zwar nicht ganz so schön aber naja



Geile Aufllösung - man sieht jedes Staubkorn. 



			
				Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Externe Bilderhoster sind Mist! Wenn das Bild einfach nur im Anhang wäre, dann könnte man es sich schön ansehen. -.-



Stimmt - bei abload z.B. nervt mich erstmal der Speed und die Werbung. Das regt einen wirklich auf!


----------



## Mr.Speed (19. Juni 2008)

myvendetta schrieb:


> @Mr.Speed: vllt überzeugt mich ja ein foto



so hier haste dein Foto 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## Las_Bushus (19. Juni 2008)

@Cerespk91: es macht den eindruck als würde dein oberer sata stecker nicht mehr 100% drinn stecken :-/ 
muss das so sein?


----------



## heroe (19. Juni 2008)

So, Gigabyte X48 DQ6 ist an seinem Platz und der gemoddete Nirvana auch...Enjoy it 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Speed (19. Juni 2008)

schaut gut aus. 

nur mir gefällt die bunte Gigabyte Platine mal wieder garnicht.


----------



## Mr_Duese (19. Juni 2008)

Sind das 2 80er Noxis auf dem Accelero ? Gefällt mir super !

Mein Innenraum bekommt bald auch Noxis spendiert.
Sind gut, leise und sehen echt naiz aus 

Hast du noch bessere Temps durch 2 Lüfter als mit einem, mal getestet zufällig ?


----------



## Medina (19. Juni 2008)

von der größe her würde ich eher sagen 2 120er lüfterblätter


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juni 2008)

Müssen eigentlich 2x 120er sein, da die mitgelieferten Turbomodule 80er sind und die auf dem Foto sind dafür viel zu groß! Die Temps sind sicher gleich Zimmertemperatur! 

/edit: Verdammt...


----------



## myvendetta (19. Juni 2008)

Mr.Speed schrieb:
			
		

> so hier haste dein Foto...



bekommst post


----------



## CeresPK (19. Juni 2008)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> @Cerespk91: es macht den eindruck als würde dein oberer sata stecker nicht mehr 100% drinn stecken :-/
> muss das so sein?


es geht in meinem Rechner ein wenig unordentlich zu deshalb ist er auch etwas schief dran aber der hält bombenfest jetzt so auf anhiebn könnte ich dir aber nicht mal sagen was da dran ist


----------



## heroe (19. Juni 2008)

Mr.Speed schrieb:


> schaut gut aus.
> 
> nur mir gefällt die bunte Gigabyte Platine mal wieder garnicht.


Mir auch nicht.... ´



Mr_Duese schrieb:


> Sind das 2 80er Noxis auf dem Accelero ? Gefällt mir super !
> 
> Hast du noch bessere Temps durch 2 Lüfter als mit einem, mal getestet zufällig ?


1. Es sind 2 FX12-1250 und sie drehen mit knapp 600 U/pm unhörbar ihre Runden.
2. Nein, noch nicht getestet, aber das wär mal ne Idee, da klemm ich einfach einen ab und schaue mal was passiert. 



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Müssen eigentlich 2x 120er sein, da die mitgelieferten Turbomodule 80er sind und die auf dem Foto sind dafür viel zu groß! Die Temps sind sicher gleich Zimmertemperatur!
> 
> /edit: Verdammt...


 
Nein, zwei müssen wirklich nicht sein, aber als ich den ersten ohne Rahmen montieren wollte, da sah der Kühler so nackt aus und da hab ich halt noch einen geschlachtet.
Bei ca. 600 U/pm liegen die Temps im Idle (je nach Aussentemp.) zwischen 37° und 40°. Unter Last (ATI-Würfel / 30 Min.) bleibt die Anzeige bei 52° wie angenagelt stehen.
Lasse ich die Lüfter mit ca. 800 U/pm laufen, sinken die Temps im Idle auf bis zu 32° und unter Last kommt der Core nicht über 48°.
Insgesamt eine gute Symbiose. 
Über 800 U/pm macht dann allerdings kaum noch einen Unterschied aus, es wird also nicht merklich kühler.
Alles natürlich im Standart-Takt. 

Hier mal ein Bild mit laufenden Lüfter, allerdings ist das noch das MSI-Board.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Speed (20. Juni 2008)

myvendetta schrieb:


> bekommst post




bekommst Post zurück 

und noch ein Bild vom geilsten Kühler der Welt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## mcp (20. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Speed (20. Juni 2008)

Hi mcp

 dein PC7 ist wie immer nice. 

aber lauf mir ned den Rang ab  :p

Grüß

Mr.Speed


----------



## Mr_Duese (20. Juni 2008)

Wie hastn das mit dem geilen grünen Licht gemacht ? 
Grüne Kathode oder LED's ?
Geht sowas wohl auch mit ner UV Kathode bei den Noxis ? 
Wie stark leuchten die dann ? 
Leuchten die wohl durch die Luftschlitze eines Chieftec DX Midi durch ? 
Hatte das nämlich so in etwa geplant


----------



## heroe (20. Juni 2008)

mcp schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Das ATX-Kabel.... hast Du das selbst gesleevt? 
Ist mir bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen, hab mich nur gefragt, wo das i-Tüpfelchen ist, das den ganzen Innenraum so harmonisch aussehen läßt 

lg


----------



## mcp (20. Juni 2008)

Mr_Duese schrieb:


> Wie hastn das mit dem geilen grünen Licht gemacht ?
> Grüne Kathode oder LED's ?
> Geht sowas wohl auch mit ner UV Kathode bei den Noxis ?
> Wie stark leuchten die dann ?
> ...



Habe Super Flux Leisten verwendet. Jo geht auch mit ner UV Kathode bei den Nanoxias. Zum Rest weiß ich nichts.



heroe schrieb:


> Das ATX-Kabel.... hast Du das selbst gesleevt?
> Ist mir bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen, hab mich nur gefragt, wo das i-Tüpfelchen ist, das den ganzen Innenraum so harmonisch aussehen läßt
> 
> lg



Jop hab ich selbst gesleevt.

lg zurück


----------



## heroe (20. Juni 2008)

mcp schrieb:


> Jop hab ich selbst gesleevt.
> 
> lg zurück


 
*schamhaft nachfrag* 

Hättest Du vielleicht ein Bild,.... nur vom Kabel?


----------



## exa (20. Juni 2008)

naja wird wohl nicht so aufregens sein.... immer 4 zusammen in einen sleeve...


----------



## maaaaatze (20. Juni 2008)

Und noch ne frage von mir. Wie hast du die Pins aus dem Stecker bekommen? habe das auch vor bekomm sie aber nicht raus, leider.


----------



## exa (20. Juni 2008)

mit nem pin remover, gibts bei käseking...


----------



## heroe (20. Juni 2008)

exa schrieb:


> naja wird wohl nicht so aufregens sein.... immer 4 zusammen in einen sleeve...


 
Jedem das seine, der eine schaut sich pOrnObildchen an und der andere nimmt halt was er kriegen kann....


----------



## mcp (20. Juni 2008)

Ich habe immer 2 zusammengefasst.

Sorry, habe grade kein Bild nur vom Kabel, aber hier eins von jemand anderem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## preest79 (20. Juni 2008)

so.. hab mir mal die Kritik von "Mr. Speed" zur Herzen genommen und meine Verkabelung komplett neu gestaltet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte um Meinungen!


----------



## Medina (20. Juni 2008)

sieht echt gut aus, kompliment

was anneres...wie lasst ihr die kabel unter dem mainboard verschwinden, nehmt ihr da doppelte abstände zwischen dem MB und dem MB-Schlitten?


----------



## preest79 (20. Juni 2008)

hi.. erstmal dankeschön!

also ich lass die Kabel nicht hinterm Mainboard verschwinden.. wär mir viel zu aufwendig!
ich führ die an der rechten Rückwand entlang und lass sie dann an der entsprechenden Stelle wieder auftauchen. 

Bin aber auch kein Spezialist in solchen Dingen.


----------



## Medina (20. Juni 2008)

axo, k, sah auf den bilder so aus


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön! 

Kannst du auch noch Bilder von Gehäuse mit *offenem *Seitenfenster machen? Denn "sehr" viel sieht man nicht - du verstehst.


----------



## heroe (20. Juni 2008)

mcp schrieb:


> Ich habe immer 2 zusammengefasst.
> 
> Sorry, habe grade kein Bild nur vom Kabel, aber hier eins von jemand anderem:
> 
> ...


 
Danke, sieht sehr nice aus. Ich werd mich wohl erstmal an einem Stück Verlängerung probieren, ich glaub so etwas schon mal in irgendeinem Shop gesehen zu haben. Dann kann man das Originalkabel vom NT unberührt lassen.

lg


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (20. Juni 2008)

maaaaatze schrieb:


> würde sagen ABit K8N SLI ?!



Absolut richtig - schönes Board.


----------



## devon (20. Juni 2008)

Ich hab heute auch mal neue Bilder gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine aktuelle Netzteil Zusatzkühlung   wird halt bei 535W etwas zu warm.^^ btw. der lüfter is unerträglich laut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (20. Juni 2008)

sorry, aber das gehäuse sieht ein wenig billig aus...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Juni 2008)

Ähh...wenn ich richtig sehe/lese ist das ein *Striker II Extreme* mit *DDR3-Speicher*, ein SLI-Gespann aus *2x 8800GT *und dann so ein Gehäuse?!

Das schlimmste ist die "Netzteil-Kühlung".

Sagen wir es so:
Innen hui, außen pfui!


----------



## devon (20. Juni 2008)

exa schrieb:


> sorry, aber das gehäuse sieht ein wenig billig aus...



ja isses auch is ein Billig MS-Tech Gehäuse is auch schon 4 Jahre alt, sollt ich mal auswechseln


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (20. Juni 2008)

coolen funmod hast du da  *thumpsup* sieht wenigstenst nicht so aus wie die case von der stange, sondern nach selbstgemacht!!!


----------



## devon (20. Juni 2008)

Hier noch meine Mods :
1 & 2 : bei den 8cm Lüftern das Gitter Entfernt und Luftdurchlässigere       Eingebaut
3      : 8800GTs Blasen die Hitze dierekt in die ecke des Gehäuses das dann so um die 50°C erreicht hat, deswegen diese zwei 8cm Lufter, mit den Laubsäge zwei löcher ins Gehäuse sowie ins Plexiglas + Lüftergitter
4     : 12cm Delta Lüfter an die Laufwerksschäche angebracht
5     : Lüftergitter entfernt und Front mit Plexiglas Entfert , auch die    Schalter die drauf waren und die Temperaturanzeige
6     : neue Schalter eingefügt für Power und Resett





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mcp (21. Juni 2008)

heroe schrieb:


> Danke, sieht sehr nice aus. Ich werd mich wohl erstmal an einem Stück Verlängerung probieren, ich glaub so etwas schon mal in irgendeinem Shop gesehen zu haben. Dann kann man das Originalkabel vom NT unberührt lassen.
> 
> lg



So habe ich das auch gemacht, also mit ner Verlängerung. Das Netzteilkabel wär auch viel zu lang. Da ist ne 30cm Verlängerung deutlich angenehmer zu sleeven und auch wenn man das NT wechselt kann man die weiterverwenden.

lg


----------



## holzkreuz (21. Juni 2008)

Naja mal der momentane Stand bei mir.

Stealthmod kommt morgen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (21. Juni 2008)

devon schrieb:


> Hier noch meine Mods :
> 1 & 2 : bei den 8cm Lüftern das Gitter Entfernt und Luftdurchlässigere       Eingebaut
> 3      : 8800GTs Blasen die Hitze dierekt in die ecke des Gehäuses das dann so um die 50°C erreicht hat, deswegen diese zwei 8cm Lufter, mit den Laubsäge zwei löcher ins Gehäuse sowie ins Plexiglas + Lüftergitter
> 4     : 12cm Delta Lüfter an die Laufwerksschäche angebracht
> ...



und was von nem Mercedes geklaut?


----------



## heroe (21. Juni 2008)

mcp schrieb:


> So habe ich das auch gemacht, also mit ner Verlängerung. Das Netzteilkabel wär auch viel zu lang. Da ist ne 30cm Verlängerung deutlich angenehmer zu sleeven und auch wenn man das NT wechselt kann man die weiterverwenden.
> 
> lg


 
Bei K&M gibts eine 20cm Verlängerung, die hole ich mir, auch wenn ich noch nicht weiß, wie ich diese kleinen Stecker aus dem engen Modul bekommen soll.
Beim 4-Pin Molex ist ja genügend Platz für einen Uhrmacherschraubendreher, aber für den ATX-Stecker hätte ich dann gerne noch einen kleinen Tip von dir. 

lg


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (21. Juni 2008)

Ist schon soooooooo oft hier gesagt worden: Caseking.de » Modding » AC Ryan ConnectX » AC Ryan ATX Pin Entferner


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. Juni 2008)

Es gibt wirklich alles. 

Ich lass mein ATX-Kabel wie es ist - aber gut zu wissen falls ich mal "Langeweile" habe!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. Juni 2008)

_@_ *Holzkreuz*

Der ist bittter nötig 

Wenn mein neuer Graka-Kühler montiert ist, gibts auch wieder Bilder, warte aber noch auf neue WLPads von Ebay.


----------



## KvD (21. Juni 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wie sollte das gehen? Der QX9770 hat ja Standardmäßig schon 3,2GHz und gleichviel Cache. Laut ComputerBase macht ein QX9770 12.570p. Der Q9450 ist ja dann fast identisch mit dem QX wenn du ihn auf 3,2GHz taktest.




mehr FSB und Ram takt!!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. Juni 2008)

Gut, stimmt auch wieder. 

Aber ich sehe grade: Der Beitrag ist "10 Seiten" alt. Du hast auch nichts anders zu tun.


----------



## CeresPK (21. Juni 2008)

so mal mein Case
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## Menthe (21. Juni 2008)

Kann das sein das der CPU-Kühler schief sitzt??? Ansonsten sehr nice. Die 9800 ist ja mal ein Stromfresser


----------



## CeresPK (21. Juni 2008)

ja das soll aber so sein das er die kühle Luft unter der HDD vorsaugt die der lüfter vorn ins Gehäuse saugt


----------



## Menthe (21. Juni 2008)

Achso ok dann.


----------



## Thunder (21. Juni 2008)

So das ist dann mal meine Kiste 

mfg

Thunder


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. Juni 2008)

Very nice. 
Vorallem ums eigentliche Mainboard rum sieht das sehr schön aus! 

Aber warum hast du bei dem Laufwerk ein abgewinkeltes SATA-Kabel genommen? Da ist, wenn man genau hinguckt, ein _kleiner _Störenfried!


----------



## Mr.Speed (21. Juni 2008)

So mal wieder was mit Case von mir


Kable bzw. Senor Chaos lässt grüßen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aquaero eingebaut, und Sensoren quer durchs Case gezogen.



Grüß

Mr.Speed


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (21. Juni 2008)

Löte längere Kabel an und verlegs halt ordentlich  Aber wie immer top!


----------



## Mr.Speed (21. Juni 2008)

Naja weiß ned ob ich die Sensoren so einfach verlängern kann, und die sitzen noch ned an den entgültigen Position. 
Genauso 3pin Verlängerungen muss ich noch kaufen 
Dann felt noch Blend für die Aquaero, noch viel zu tun, leider.

Grüß

Mr.Speed


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. Juni 2008)

Leute? Was habt ihr für Probleme? 

Ich frag mich eh, wie ihr die PCs immer *so* aufgeräumt bekommt - wahrscheinlich wenn man das oft macht. 

Theoretisch kannst du *alle *Kabel verlängern - meist ist das mehr und weniger praktikabel weil die Kabel entweder zu klein sind oder sich nicht unterscheiden lassen.


----------



## Mr.Speed (21. Juni 2008)

So und noch eins von meinen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müsst sagen wenn ich auf hören soll 

Grüß

Mr.Speed


----------



## Fabian (21. Juni 2008)

lol wir haben den gleichen Tisch


----------



## xTc (21. Juni 2008)

@ Mr.Speed :Bitte nicht aufhören. Mehr mehr mehr  Kannste auch nochmal eins von der Seite machen?


----------



## Mr.Speed (21. Juni 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> @ Mr.Speed :Bitte nicht aufhören. Mehr mehr mehr  Kannste auch nochmal eins von der Seite machen?




Tschuldige aber war das einzige mit Aquero so von der Seite, wo man alles sieht.
Evtl. mach ich morgen noch welche.
Habe sosnt nur noch andere Ansichten


Grüß

Mr.Speed


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (21. Juni 2008)

Mach lieber mal ein Video:

Rundum-Ansicht, im Betrieb, etc. Wäre echt n1ce von dir


----------



## Janny (22. Juni 2008)

@ Mr.Speed

wieso aufhören? Du hälst dich doch nur an den Thread Titel, also Spam, hust Poste ruhig wie ne Sau, tschuldige


----------



## Lee (22. Juni 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Pics von mir. Er ist bescheiden im Vergleich zu so manchen anderen Rechnern hier, aber ich finde die ihn ganz hübsch


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Juni 2008)

@Lee: Sieht doch gut aus  Schönes Mainboard und netter HR 01 Kühler


----------



## Mr.Speed (22. Juni 2008)

@ Lee

sei nicht so bescheiden. Hast doch ein top Lian Li G7

mit Thermalright Kühlern ausgestattet, silent ist er bestimmt auch, nur an dne Kabeln geht evtl. noch klein bisschen was aber der gesamt Eindruck schaut doch sehr schön aus. 

Grüß

Mr.Speed


----------



## willy (23. Juni 2008)

Letztens hab ich meinen neuen PC zusammengebaut =D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein MB mit meinen Q6600 und dem Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme + Scythe Kaze white LED kühler 
hier noch eins, im Antec nine hundred 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der kühler hat grad noch so reingepasst^^ 2cm größer und ich bräucht ein neues case^^
hier nochmal von vor, antec nine hundred mit 2x 120mm LED lüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Case hat hinten noch einen 120mm Lüfter und einen 200mm (!!!) giganten oben, da sitzt meine externe Festplatte von WD drauf, wird damit auch bissl gekühlt^^


Mein PC, neu verkabelt(auch anderes NT-> TAGAN piperock 500W):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Geiles PCGH-Tagan Piperock 500W 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thermalright+Scythe Kaze White LED



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (23. Juni 2008)

@ willy

Sieht sehr Schick aus dein Tower, und die Hardware auch..
Der CPU Lüfter is richtig Geil, das weiß 
ich will den auch haben ^^


----------



## willy (23. Juni 2008)

<3 mein ganzer stolz 

antec nine hundred <3
Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme  =D


----------



## mcp (23. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (23. Juni 2008)

Pervers GEIL 

Was hast du an Leuchmitteln eingebaut und wenn was, dann wo?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (23. Juni 2008)

Das schaut echt verdammt geil aus


----------



## mcp (23. Juni 2008)

Danke sehr

Habe insgesamt 5 Super Flux Leisten á 5cm eingebaut. Eine unterm NT, zwei über dem Ram hinter der Blende und 2 unter der IBL Box.


----------



## Mr.Speed (23. Juni 2008)

so wieder was von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (23. Juni 2008)

Mr.Speed schrieb:


> so wieder was von mir



Die Kabel unterm Laufwerk würde ich noch sleeven. Mich würd das stören wenn die da so rum bamseln.

Nun auch mal eins von mir.  Die verkabelung ist noch nicht optimal, werde mich der Sache nochmal annehmen. Und das Seitenfenster ist auch nicht so Ideal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Speed (23. Juni 2008)

@ xTc

Die Kabel komemn da noch weg, fehln noch die Verlängerungen für. 
Aber hast recht so, wie es jetzt ist schaut es zum kotzen aus.

Grüß

PS: Wieder ein schönens PC7 zu sehen, alle auf Thermalright, Nanoxia und Black Trip


----------



## Bang0o (23. Juni 2008)

@mcp:
wie bekommst du das laufwerk auf?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. Juni 2008)

Stand mal in einer PCGH-Extended! 

Ich hab den Artikel nicht gelesen (Schande über mich ) aber ich denke, dass das irgendwie mit einem Stück Schaumstoff dazwischen war. Aber aufklären kann dich "mcp"!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (23. Juni 2008)

Kann man machen, wie man will. 
Hab bei meinem 1. Laufwerk Moosgummi und beim zweiten ein Stück Holz.
Bein Holz hört man noch so schön das "klick" wenn man auf die Slotblende klickt


----------



## Mr.Speed (23. Juni 2008)

richtig man kann da was drann kleben was man möchte

so dann mal die "cleane" Seite





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und die Dunkle Seite der Volts- und Mbit's- Kabelwahns




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüß

Mr.Speed


----------



## Janny (23. Juni 2008)

@ Mr.Speed

Sind die Revoltec Lüfter leise? 

Mfg


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. Juni 2008)

Ich habe den Revoltec Dark Green 120mm. Mr.Speed hat glaub ich die gleichen in Blau. 

Die Lüfter sind wirklich leise und sehen dabei noch gut aus.


----------



## xTc (23. Juni 2008)

@ Mr.Speed: Die Rückseite schaut bei vielen so aus. 

Aber ich würde an deiner stelle noch alles sleeven, vielleicht auch die Lüfterkabel, dann schaut das ganze ordentlicher aus. 

Ansonsten schönes Inneres.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. Juni 2008)

Lol. Sogar deine hintere Seite sieht aufräumt aus. 

Aber mal eine Frage (an Mr.Speed):
Hast du das kleine Loch, wo du die SATA und Frontpanelkabel durchgeführt hast selbstgemacht oder war das schon im Gehäuse?


----------



## Janny (23. Juni 2008)

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Revoltec » Revoltec Lüfter AirGuard 120x120x25mm

was sagt ihr zu dem hier?  23dba is dat nicht laut ?


----------



## Mr.Speed (23. Juni 2008)

Janny schrieb:


> @ Mr.Speed
> 
> Sind die Revoltec Lüfter leise?
> 
> Mfg



Sie sind ok, mit blauen Led's kenn ich bis jetzt leider keine wirkliche Alternative



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ich habe den Revoltec Dark Green 120mm. Mr.Speed hat glaub ich die gleichen in Blau.
> 
> Die Lüfter sind wirklich leise und sehen dabei noch gut aus.



Die Farbe stimmt, zu den anderen wie oben schon gesagt.



xTc schrieb:


> @ Mr.Speed: Die Rückseite schaut bei vielen so aus.
> 
> Aber ich würde an deiner stelle noch alles sleeven, vielleicht auch die Lüfterkabel, dann schaut das ganze ordentlicher aus.
> 
> Ansonsten schönes Inneres.




hmm werd ich demnächt mal in Angriff nehemn das 24polige ATX Kabel, schaut so noch ganz abermlisch aus 




<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Lol. Sogar deine hintere Seite sieht aufräumt aus.
> 
> Aber mal eine Frage (an Mr.Speed):
> Hast du das kleine Loch, wo du die SATA und Frontpanelkabel durchgeführt hast selbstgemacht oder war das schon im Gehäuse?



Jop alle Löscher sind selbst Amatuerhaft da ins Alu geschnitten, werd ich wenn ich ganz veil Lust habe mal nach bearbeiten. 



Janny schrieb:


> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Revoltec » Revoltec Lüfter AirGuard 120x120x25mm
> 
> was sagt ihr zu dem hier?  23dba is dat nicht laut ?



Nja wenn du rein schwarzze Lüfter sucht, nimm s-flex, Loonies oder andere, nur nicht die.

Grüß

Mr.Speed


----------



## culli1983 (24. Juni 2008)

@willy ist das Tesa-Band um deine Laufwerkskabel?

Ich würde versuchen die Kabel noch etwas zu verstecken ansonsten cooles System!


----------



## AMDSempron (24. Juni 2008)

Hmm, von meinem PC gibt es viele Stufen der Entwicklung, anfangs aufgeräumt, dann hatte ich eine nicht zu bändige Lust, LEDs einzubauen, nu is alles blinkiblinki, ich hab aber keine Lust alle 30 Photos einzeln hochzuladen, deshalb gibbets die hier: (die Bilder sind Chronologisch)
2shared - download meinPC.rar


----------



## willy (24. Juni 2008)

JAHA XDDD
glaub mir, ich hab mir auch dabei einen abgelacht, als ich die idee hatte, tesa rum zu machen xDD

ich hab ein 30 cm flexkabel für benötigte 6cm -..-
wohin soll ich denn die kabel noch verstecken =D
das erste mal nen pc verkabelt^^


----------



## Kr0n05 (24. Juni 2008)

Hier mal meiner Kommentare erwünscht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juni 2008)

Nicht schlecht - wenngleich mir etwas zu eintönig!

Mit UV-Kabel/Mittel kann man da noch viel "Atmosphere" schaffen.


----------



## exa (24. Juni 2008)

wie hast du die blaue tzimmerbeleuchtung gemacht???

sind das aerocool lüfter??? wenn ja welche???


----------



## Kr0n05 (24. Juni 2008)

aercool Silver Lightning AeroCool Silver Lightning, 140x140x20mm, 1000rpm, 92.88m³/h, 19.6dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ja nen bisel UV sachen wären schon nice aber kommt vllt nich

Nen paar alte Pics




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (24. Juni 2008)

find ich ganz schick. aber iwie haben alle Blau, Blau, Blau im Gehäuse
das ist mir schon zu langweilg


----------



## exa (25. Juni 2008)

hehe, bisher war ich auch auf blau trip, aber jetz schwenk ich grad auf orange um...


----------



## NEoCX (25. Juni 2008)

Hier mal mein Rechner...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NEoCX (25. Juni 2008)

noch zwei Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.... anzumerken sei, das ich sehr großen Wert auf Ordnung im Gehäuse lege.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... auch da, wo mans eigentlich nicht sieht und auch nicht unbedingt erwartet


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Juni 2008)

Sehr Sehr schick....ich glaube ich brauche mal unbedingt ein neues Gehäuse, damit das Kabelmanagment auch mal besser aussieht..


----------



## xTc (25. Juni 2008)

@ NEoCX: Sehr schick. 

Ich sehe viele Kabelbinder..... Vieeeeleeeee


----------



## NEoCX (25. Juni 2008)

> Ich sehe viele Kabelbinder..... Vieeeeleeeee



jap, das siehst du richtig!! Ich und meine Kabelbinder... was meinste was ich fürn Verbrauch hab. Aber nur so wirds ordentlich: Getreu dem Moto: Viel hilft viel!


----------



## xTc (25. Juni 2008)

NEoCX schrieb:


> jap, das siehst du richtig!! Ich und meine Kabelbinder... was meinste was ich fürn Verbrauch hab. Aber nur so wirds ordentlich: Getreu dem Moto: Viel hilft viel!



Erinnert mich irgendwie an nVidia. 

Ich würde die restlichen Kabel noch sleeven, schaut ordentlicher aus.


Gruß


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (25. Juni 2008)

also...im prinzip find ich das coolermaster cosmos [dat isses doch ?] potthässlich, diese haltebügel 
aber das innere ist ja mal wirklich extrem gut geworden  hab selten so ein einfaches und schönes kabelmanagement gesehn...da kann ich mitm midi tower nur von träumen 
klasse arbeit !

mfg

/edit deutschland hat gewonnen  finaaaleeeee


----------



## willy (25. Juni 2008)

kostet das nich um die 200€??

edit: 174 bei alternate


----------



## Menthe (27. Juni 2008)

So mal ein kleines Update meinerseits




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kabelmanagment:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nochmal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von innen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal von innen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. Juni 2008)

Äh...was sind das für SATA-Kabel?


----------



## Menthe (27. Juni 2008)

Ganz normale, die waren beim Board dabei


----------



## Uziflator (27. Juni 2008)

Ich hab auch ein RC690 nur grad keine Kamera.


----------



## heroe (27. Juni 2008)

Ich hab ne Kamera, nur grad kein RC690.

*duckundwech*


----------



## heroe (27. Juni 2008)

heroe schrieb:


> Mir auch nicht.... ´
> 
> 
> 1. Es sind 2 FX12-1250 und sie drehen mit knapp 600 U/pm unhörbar ihre Runden.
> ...


 

Sorry, aber ich muss mich hier mal selbst zitieren, da ich noch eine Antwort schuldig war.

Heute habe ich mal einen der Nanoxias auf dem Accelero abgeklemmt und das Resultat war, das die Temp von 52° auf 54° stieg. Imho vernachlässigbar. 
Fazit: ein 120er reicht völlig und der muss nicht mal mittig montiert sein 

lg


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. Juni 2008)

Was denkst du denn? Accelero FTW! 

Werde damit meine "neue" 8600GT ausstatten (wenn alles glatt geht) und passiv laufen lassen. Außer wenn ich mal OCen will - dann kommt ein 120er oder die Turbo Module dran. Vielleicht bastel' ich mir auch einen Schalter, mit dem ich den 120er an und ausschalten kann wie es mir passt.

Ach..liegt alles noch in Ferne.


----------



## xTc (27. Juni 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Was denkst du denn? Accelero FTW!
> 
> Werde damit meine "neue" 8600GT ausstatten (wenn alles glatt geht) und passiv laufen lassen. Außer wenn ich mal OCen will - dann kommt ein 120er oder die Turbo Module dran. Vielleicht bastel' ich mir auch einen Schalter, mit dem ich den 120er an und ausschalten kann wie es mir passt.
> 
> Ach..liegt alles noch in Ferne.



Pass auf das dir deine 8600GT mit dem Accelero plus 120ger nicht einfriert.  Ich denke passiv reicht da vollkommen. 

Und das mit den geringelten Sata-Kabeln fin ich ja ma nice.  Da ich hier noch so viele alte Sata-Kabel hab, werd ich das ganze auch mal ausprobieren. 


Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. Juni 2008)

So etwas geringeltes gehört als Geschenkband an Geschenke oder als Schwanz an Schweine (also die Tiere) aber doch nicht als SATA-Kabel in meinen PC. 

Ich habe nochmal Glück gehabt - meine waren nicht von Anfang an so.


----------



## Menthe (27. Juni 2008)

Sonst sind die Kabel so nervig lang


----------



## xTc (27. Juni 2008)

Equitas schrieb:


> Sonst sind die Kabel so nervig lang



Ich geh jetzt aber mal davon aus, das du die selber so geringelt hast. 

Habs mal ebend selbst getestet, verdammt, wie geil. Das ist echt super. Warum bin ich da noch nicht eher drauf gekommen?!?!


----------



## Menthe (27. Juni 2008)

Jo hab ich. Ist schon gut gell


----------



## lequalium (29. Juni 2008)

soah hier mal bilder von meim alten pc.....derzeit bin ich stolzer besitzen eines Cooler Master Stacker


----------



## Overlocked (1. Juli 2008)

Ich nehme mir mal auch die Freiheit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Juli 2008)

Also, so eine Frechheit! 

Ne, sehen gut aus die Bilder - jetzt noch welche vom gesamten PC?


----------



## Overlocked (1. Juli 2008)

Ich habe hier zwar an der Seite etwas nicht mit Lack überzogen, aber es geht mir darum, dass das ganze von Außen schick aussieht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medina (1. Juli 2008)

der Crucial Ram aus deinem Post gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Overlocked (1. Juli 2008)

Danke... Den habe ich letztens von einem Freund bekommen. Sieht super aus der RAM


----------



## Medina (1. Juli 2008)

wollt ich mir auch erst holen, war aber in den shops in denen ich meine einzellnen pc komponenten gekauft habe net gelistet


----------



## Bang0o (1. Juli 2008)

nanoxia scheint trendy zu sein


----------



## heroe (1. Juli 2008)

Fürchterliche Fummelei......





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overlocked (1. Juli 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> nanoxia scheint trendy zu sein



Job. Sie sind leise, UV aktiv und die gibts beim PC Händler um die Ecke


----------



## OGDOX (1. Juli 2008)

So hier zeige ich meinen Pc auch mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe auch paar Kabel in grüne Sleev´s gepackt aber hat mich dann doch enttäuscht. Werde in nächster Zeit ein paar Sachen ändern.
Auch mit Crucial Ballistix


----------



## Bang0o (1. Juli 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Job. Sie sind leise, UV aktiv und die gibts beim PC Händler um die Ecke


meine lüfter sind saulaut, untrendy blau und die gibts nirgendwo


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Juli 2008)

Meine sind schön UV-grün und leise - für mich die wichtigen Aspekte!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (1. Juli 2008)

Schick schick!

Mein Rechner liegt mal wieder in Einzelteilen hier rum.  Mache morgen mal ein aktuelles Foto. Ich schaffes im dunkeln nicht die Cam für die Belichtung 10 Sekunden still zu halten.


----------



## xTc (2. Juli 2008)

So, hier dann auch nochmal meine aktuelle Baustelle. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übergangs Grafikkarte, übergangs Netzteil und und und 

Werde ich jemals fertig?!?


Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. Juli 2008)

> Werde ich jemals fertig?!?



Ja, du schaffst das. 

Sieht aber schon mal ganz gut aus - darauf lässt sich aufbauen.


----------



## xTc (2. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ja, du schaffst das.
> 
> Sieht aber schon mal ganz gut aus - darauf lässt sich aufbauen.



Deinen Optimismuss möche ich haben. Ich bin mir ja noch nichtmal im klaren darüber ob das Rampage Formula bleibt.  

Irgendwie is das ganze alles total doof.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch Zwecksoptimist - wie soll ich wenn bitte in das Gehäuse eine WaKü unterbringen? Das passt (schon wegen dem Frontpanel, welches beim Soprano *oben* ist) nicht hin - da bleibt mir nur der Gang zu einem neuen Gehäuse, was wieder neue Laufwerke bedeutet.


----------



## exa (2. Juli 2008)

so ein blödsinn, an einem pc gibts immer was zu schrauben, und das is auch gut so... man hat mal pausen drin von max ein jahr, aber dann juckts einen doch wieder...


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (2. Juli 2008)

Jap das ganze ist alles doof! hab gestern meine front geschrottet  wollte nur noch ein 120er loch und kein 80er mehr haben, nuja wollte nicht wie ich wollte, neues case ist in arbeit


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. Juli 2008)

Natürlich - aber wenn es nicht passt. 

So. Knapp 300€ hab ich jetzt wieder im "PC-Schweinchen". 
Mal gucken, ob sich die WaKü oder die HD4870 durchsetzt.


----------



## riedochs (2. Juli 2008)

Ich habe auch noch so einiges auf meiner Einkaufsliste um meinen PC endlich "fertig" zu bekommen.


----------



## herde (2. Juli 2008)

Ich habe auch wieder ein paar Sachen bekommen! Hier mal ein paar Fotos!!

Jetzt warte ich noch auf das Asus P5Q Deluxe, das Stacker 831 und das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 530W!!

Dann gibts auch Fotos von meinem kompletten PC!!


----------



## DanielX (2. Juli 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch so einiges auf meiner Einkaufsliste um meinen PC endlich "fertig" zu bekommen.



Das ist doch ein Schertz oder, hier wird nie ein PC "wirklich" fertig.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. Juli 2008)

Stimmt!
Es gibt nur ein Ziel (das 30 Tage später wieder komplett überarbeitet ist!)

Mein *Ziel* sind WaKü, Crossfire und ein 28-Zöller - hab ich jetzt voll schon oft genug gesagt. Und das Geld ist ja jetzt auch fast da (für Nummer 1 und 3).


----------



## riedochs (3. Juli 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Schertz oder, hier wird nie ein PC "wirklich" fertig.



Meiner dann schon. Ich werde dann die nächsten 2 Jahre nur noch defekte Teile ersetzen. Die Zeiten da sich Unsummen für Hardware ausgegeben hab sind vorbei. Jetzt wird erstmal gespart, im Oktober will ich nämlich den hier bestellen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (3. Juli 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Meiner dann schon. Ich werde dann die nächsten 2 Jahre nur noch defekte Teile ersetzen. Die Zeiten da sich Unsummen für Hardware ausgegeben hab sind vorbei. Jetzt wird erstmal gespart, im Oktober will ich nämlich den hier bestellen:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was ist das denn ne Mischung aus VW Passat Kombi und dem Volvo V30


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (3. Juli 2008)

das ist der neue VW Scirocco


----------



## exa (3. Juli 2008)

ich würd mal sagen das is der vw scirocco oder wie der heißt...


----------



## lequalium (3. Juli 2008)

nu is schluss mit autos!!!

hier kommt mal mein neues case...naja was heißt neu, sagen wir es is der nachfolger von deren vorgänger  den ich hier schonmal gepostet habe

Ich weiß selber dass, das wahrscheinlich das schlimmste kabelmanagment überhaupt ist!!! aber ich musst das BlueRay/HD-DVD laufwerk  anschließen und teile von der Wasserkühlung mal reinhalten und das licht aus seiner üblichen position nehmen und ,und.....


----------



## CeresPK (3. Juli 2008)

der scirocco sieht aber so aus
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms_publ...tion=scirocco&culture=de_DE&winw=800&winh=600


----------



## <--@ndré--> (3. Juli 2008)

Was heißt hier "aber"?


----------



## Mojo (3. Juli 2008)

Oh ziemlicher Kabelwirrwarr bei lequalium^^
Kleiner tipp: Kabelmanagement macht Spaß

MfG


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. Juli 2008)

Mojo schrieb:


> Kabelmanagement macht Spaß



WTF?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (3. Juli 2008)

Ja - kann ich bestätigen.

Du nicht?


----------



## xQlusive (3. Juli 2008)

lequalium schrieb:


> nu is schluss mit autos!!!
> 
> hier kommt mal mein neues case...naja was heißt neu, sagen wir es is der nachfolger von deren vorgänger  den ich hier schonmal gepostet habe
> 
> Ich weiß selber dass, das wahrscheinlich das schlimmste kabelmanagment überhaupt ist!!! aber ich musst das BlueRay/HD-DVD laufwerk  anschließen und teile von der Wasserkühlung mal reinhalten und das licht aus seiner üblichen position nehmen und ,und.....



Alles keine Begründung... Kabelbinder und gut. Vorallem da du ein Bigtower hast, in dem eine sinnvolle Verkabelung (meist) leichter möglich ist, aufgrund der Platzverhältnisse.


----------



## CeresPK (3. Juli 2008)

schaut mal genau hin z.B. die Rücklichter
bei der Front gibts auch wie ich finde große Unterschiede
aber ich muss euch schon recht geben ist schon dem Scirocco ziehmlich ähnlich
hatt jemand sauber zusammengebastellt die Karre da

und um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen wovon ich hier abgelenkt habe

das erste Bild zeigt den aktuellen stand der dinge
das zweite zeigt wie es ohne meine Selbtgebastelte "Konstruktion" ausschaut
viele Kabel eben die man jetzt nicht mehr sieht


----------



## lequalium (3. Juli 2008)

@xQlusive...ja ich weiß...hast ja recht  

kommtt ja die tage ne wasserkühlung rein deswegen habe ich keine lust aufzuräumen.....


----------



## xQlusive (3. Juli 2008)

meine Waküteile kommen morgen oder übermorgen... und dann nen neues Gehäuse in ca. 7-8 Tagen... und trotzdem, habe ich mir die arbeit gemacht die Verkabelung zu optimieren.

Obwohl ich weiß, dass alles umgebaut wird. Das war ne Sache von ner halben bis zu ner 3/4 Stunde. Und es war es meines Erachtens echt wert .

Vorallem solltest du das jetzt machen, da es als Vorbereitung dient . Einfach da wo deine Pumpe hinkommt schon mal nen 4-Pin Molex Stecker in die Nähe legen... (je nach dem welche Pumpe du hast). So hast du Platz, wenn du deine Wakü einbaust.

Naja egal was du machst viel Spaß dabei .


----------



## lequalium (4. Juli 2008)

is ne 12 Volt pumpe....Wenn ich ddenn die Wakü drinn habe werd ich die bilder auch posten...mal sehn ob das Kabelmanagement dann zufriedenstellend ist!!


----------



## Mojo (4. Juli 2008)

Ma guggn^^
Freu mich schon auf die Bilder

MfG


----------



## NBK (4. Juli 2008)

so hier ist mein rechenknecht... leider noch etwas unaufgeräumt im innenraum


qx9650@4,45ghz chiller-cuplex xt di poliert
asus maximus formula@oc chiller-ek complett x38 poliert
8gb ddr2-1050 5-5-5-18 corsair dominator@ 1093 5-5-5-15
2x msi 3870x2@ 918/1076 chiller-ek block poliert
2x samsung 500gb f1
coolermaster 850watt realpower
coolermaster cosmos
x-fi xtreme gamer 
hailea hc-500 umgemoddet
eheim 1250


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Juli 2008)

*DAS* ist der Grund warum ich auch eine Wakü haben will...pardon..haben muss! 

Nur die Kabelverlegung ist noch nicht so schön, dass zerstört ein wenig die Gesamtoptik - aber sonst gut.


----------



## NBK (4. Juli 2008)

jo also die kabelkanäle im cosmos sind mit der hardware leicht überlastet... aber nur leicht  ich trau mich scho garnet des ding anzufassen sonst fliegt noch vor druck die seitenwand davon^^
jup will morgen noch die pumpemschl. gegen uv tauschen


----------



## NEoCX (4. Juli 2008)

> jo also die kabelkanäle im cosmos sind mit der hardware leicht überlastet... aber nur leicht ich trau mich scho garnet des ding anzufassen sonst fliegt noch vor druck die seitenwand davon^^



find ich gar net so... musste nur akurat verlegen und ordentlich viel Kabelbinder  Siehe meinen Post. Ich hab auch ordentlich viele Kabel im hinterem Bereich!

Mal ne Frage zum Chiller: Wasn des für einer und was hastn für Temps damit?! Weil n QX9650 und die beiden 3870 X2 sind doch für sich schon kleine Heizkraftwerke!? Was hastn für den Chiller bezahlt?! (Neugierig_sei)


----------



## NBK (4. Juli 2008)

NEoCX schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum Chiller: Wasn des für einer und was hastn für Temps damit?! Weil n QX9650 und die beiden 3870 X2 sind doch für sich schon kleine Heizkraftwerke!? Was hastn für den Chiller bezahlt?! (Neugierig_sei)



jup ich habe es so sauber versucht wie es nur geht aber der querschnitt der durchlässe is am ende dank 6 kathoden (4xinnenraum2xunterboden) den beiden x2 und zwei hdd fans die man nicht sieht weil die in den schächten verbaut sind .... evtl wäre noch mehr rauszuholen aber morgen wird ja eh gebastelt 

also zum chiller:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra 1500 (HC500=790Watt Kälteleistung) 37008
temps bei:
18C° chiller (blöcke poliert)
3ghz 1,25vcore    19C°  @Realtemp
NB                     25C°
X2 nr.1               28C°  @Rivatuner
SB                     28C°
X2 nr.2               31C°  @Rivatuner

24/7
18C° chiller  (chiller interner ab isoliert mit arm+ext. 4liter ab isoliert---cuplex glasgeperlt)
4,1ghz 1,48vcore  28C°
NB                      30C°
X2 nr.1                31C°
SB                      31C°
X2 nr.2                33C°

will des thermostat vom chiller noch modden damit er in zukunft einen großen bereich kühlt und nich so oft anspringt zb von 21 auf 18 C° und dann wieder aus beleibt bist die 21 erreicht sind


----------



## lequalium (4. Juli 2008)

geile kiste NBK!!


----------



## Fransen (4. Juli 2008)

NBK schrieb:


> so hier ist mein rechenknecht... leider noch etwas unaufgeräumt im innenraum
> 
> 
> qx9650@4,45ghz chiller-cuplex xt di poliert
> ...



Da hast du echt einen schicken PC

Was reißt der den im 3DMark06 bzw. Vantage??


----------



## NBK (4. Juli 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Was reißt der den im 3DMark06 bzw. Vantage??



thx also ich hab sozusagen nochn bissl beschissen und hab die kabel mit dämm-matten überdeckt    jetzt stören nur noch die blauen schläche aber des wird ab morgen geschichte sein

also im 06er hab ich im default cpu begrenzte 23k bei 4,3 ghz 32bit
auf 1680x1050 8aa+16af liege ich ebenfalls bei ca 23k doch laut riva liegt die gpulast auf allen cores ca bei 93-94% im schnitt also immer noch cpu begrenzt 
64 bit win noch net fertig gesettet also keine tests
und vantage liege ich atm so bei ca 17-18k schwankt aber stark  neue benches mit 64 bit go to 4,6 ghz


----------



## Fransen (4. Juli 2008)

Hut ab vor deinem SyS


----------



## xTc (5. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die UV-Kathode muss ich noch befästigen. Nun, die Nanoxia's haben sich richtig gelohnt. 


Gruß


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (5. Juli 2008)

Schautja wirklich nice aus.
Darf man Fragen von wo diese Lüfter sind?

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2008)

Wow, ich bin begeistert.
Das sieht absolut phantastisch aus.

*Respekt* 


Wenn ich dagegen meine Kiste anschaue....

Da muss ich beim nächsten System etwas ändern.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (5. Juli 2008)

Sieht sehr toll aus, aber mir persönlich noch zu dunkel, hätte eher UV-Led´s genommen, gibts sicher auch stärker als CCFL


----------



## xTc (5. Juli 2008)

Die Lüfter sind Nanoxia.

Werde noch eine weitere grüne 10cm Kathode unten Links ins Gehäuse packen.


Gruß


----------



## NBK (5. Juli 2008)

jup schaut nich schlecht aus.....
ich finde der schwarz grüne kontrast zieht stark die blicke auf sich  ich hoffe der rest vom pc is net so toll aufgebaut sonst hat ma ja nich viel davon weil wie gesagt etwas dunkel  lediglich die lüfter stechen hervor  aber kompromisse müssen sein    geschmackssache! ich find es net schlecht

@me update schläuche verlegt, kabel verdeckt


----------



## xTc (5. Juli 2008)

Hab mal ebend noch schnell eine kleine grüne Kathode eingeworfen.  Also ins Gehäuse.  Leider überblendet es etwas, in echt schaut es wirklich geil und dezent aus. Die zweite Kathode leuchtet das Case sehr nett mit aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß


----------



## heroe (5. Juli 2008)

Update:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm..... ich muss mir wohl doch noch ein Stativ zulegen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein neuestes update
umgebautes tagannetzteil auf 120mmlüfter
an den pci steckplätzen den 80mm lüfter von nanoxia (hatte hitzestau oben im gehäuse)
keinen lüfter mehr der frischluft reinbläst denn unter lasst hat er die rausblasenden sehr gebremmst
die anderen drei 120er werden auch noch durch nanoxia ersetzt weil ich mit der lautstärke echt zufrieden bin was den 80mm lüfter angeht dann werden die 120mm sicher genauso gut sein und nebenbei schauen sie echt geil aus

wie schauts eigendlich aus wenn ich an meine 3870er nen acceleratorkühler draufbau zwecks luftstrom würde da der absaugende lüfter reichen oder kühlt der dann nicht genug?


----------



## Bang0o (6. Juli 2008)

endlich ist der scythe richtig rum


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Juli 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> endlich ist der scythe richtig rum



stimmt nicht jetzt ist die schrift vom mugen hochkannt und nicht mehr waagerecht

jo der kühlt so halt doch besser aber dafür kommt man jetzt nichtmehr an den 4fach stromanschluss fürs mainboard rann ohne den kühler ab zu bauen warum können die den nicht woanders hinmachen


----------



## Kevin91 (6. Juli 2008)

So mal en kleines Update von mir 
Neu sind die Wakü und der Graka Lüfter ....Das war ne scheiß Arbeit den Radi da hinten reinzukloppen


----------



## herde (6. Juli 2008)

Gestern ist meine Asus P5Q Deluxe und das Stacker 831 angekommen!!

Hier mal ein paar Bilder!!


----------



## xTc (6. Juli 2008)

Ich bestell mir mein P5Q Deluxe morgen.

Bei dir schaut das so aus, als wäre unten der SPDIF-Out total verbogen? Oder ist das so gewollt?


Gruß


----------



## herde (6. Juli 2008)

Was soll verbogen sein? Ich weiß jetzt nicht ganz was du meinst!! Ich habe übrigens gestern meinen Q9450 geschliffen und wollte das auch beim IFX 14 machen!! Eine Seite des IFX 14 ist jetzt auch eben aber die andere ist noch gewölbt! 

Wie schleife ich den IFX 14 am besten?
Er ist durch die enorme Größe sehr schwer gerade zu halten beim schleifen!!

Meine Temps liegen zurzeit bei 45°C im Core 1 + 2 und bei bei 51°C in Core 3 + 4 bei 3,6 GHz (1,26V) und unter normalen Windows Betrieb


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (6. Juli 2008)

Ich beneide dich um Express Gate 
Das Stacker find ich so cool


----------



## herde (6. Juli 2008)

Ja das Stacker ist schon ein schönes Gehäuse!! Ich konnte übrigens noch keine Kratzer oder Lackfehler finden!! Also habe ich eine echtes Schnäppchen gekauft (80€ inkl. Versand)  

Was bietet eigentich Express Gate für Möglichkeiten? Ich habe mich damit noch gar nicht befasst!!

Wie sollte ich den IFX 14 am besten schleifen damit er gerade wird?

So jetzt habe ich auch noch die Temps unter Volllast (1h Prime)

Core 1+2 58-60°C und Core 3-4 63-65°C (Ausgelesen mit Everest)
Die Spannung beträgt aber jetzt 1,27V!!

Stimmt es eigentlich das es noch kein Programm gibt das die Temps des Q9450 richtig auslesen kann?

Nachher werde ich mal einen 3D Mark Test mit 4GHz machen!!


----------



## Menthe (6. Juli 2008)

Also Express Gate ist ein kleines Linux mit dem man BEVOR Windows startet ins Internet gehen kann, Skypen kann, Fotos angucken.....
Mann muss Express Gate vorher von der Treiber CD installieren und im BIOS aktivieren.


----------



## xQlusive (6. Juli 2008)

kann man damit auch divx aplikationen ausführen, oder halt andere plugins installieren?

Weil wenn ja, überleg ich mal ob ich das installiere


----------



## Menthe (6. Juli 2008)

Mhm, hab ich noch gar nicht wirklich ausprobiert. Müsste aber denke ich gehen.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (6. Juli 2008)

lol, das ist auf der Treiber-CD? HABENWILL!!! 
*g*


----------



## Menthe (6. Juli 2008)

Aber des funktioniert meines Wissens nur auf den P5 Boards von Asus weil Express Gate in einem kleinen Flash Speicher der auf dem Board verbaut installiert wird, auf den der PC zugreifen kann bevor Windows gestartet wird.


----------



## herde (6. Juli 2008)

Für was braucht man dann eigentlich Express Gate wenn man sowieso Windows installiert hat?

xTc was dachtest du eigentlich mit der  SPDIF-Out??


Ich habe gerade mal eine paar Benches mit 3,6 GHz gemacht!! Die 4 GHz folgen gleich noch!!

3D Mark 06 15627 Punkte
3D Mark 05 22074 Punkte
3D Mark 03 45422 Punkte
3D Mark Vantage (siehe Foto)


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

huch das ist aber wie ich finde für einen Quad recht wenig oder 
ich habe mit den einstellungen meiner Sig 5800


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juli 2008)

Waoh du hast dir die teure Professional-Edition von Vantage gekauft? Hui 500 Euronen für nen popligen Benchmark hinzulegen is schon heftig


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Juli 2008)

Ohja. Find ich ja gut, dass Leute trotz schlechter Grafik und extremen Hardwarehunger zu dem Spiel/Programm/Benchmark halten. *hust*


----------



## Menthe (6. Juli 2008)

Also Express Gate kann man benutzen bevor man Windows gestartet hat, habs mal gemessen bei Windows war ich in knapp 25-30 sekunden im Internet. Mit Express Gate war ich ca. 5 sekunden online.


----------



## xTc (6. Juli 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Waoh du hast dir die teure Professional-Edition von Vantage gekauft? Hui 500 Euronen für nen popligen Benchmark hinzulegen is schon heftig



You made my Day. 


Der war jetzt gut. 

@ herde: Bei dem dritten Bild, ganz unten links. Kann aber auch sein das der Winkel trügt.  Sau auf den ersten Bilck aber etwas ungerade aus.


Gruß


----------



## xQlusive (6. Juli 2008)

naja habe ja nen P5 Board, aber habe mir diese Funktion noch nicht angeguckt. Aber ich meine etwas in der Art gesehn zu haben...

Aber da mein Windows innerhalb von auch so ca 30-40Sekunden bootet, weiß ich nicht, ob das so nötig ist...

Aber ist trotzdem nen interessantes Feature das ich noch testen werde, wenn meine komplette Wakü verbaut ist...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juli 2008)

@xQlusive

Hast du 8 oder 6 GiB RAM? Weil in deiner Sig steht 8gib und in sysprofile steht 6gib......solltest du mal ändern 

​


----------



## herde (6. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ganz was verbogen sein soll!! Ich weiß nicht ob die Punkte so in Ordnung sind?? 

Komisch das ich jetzt die 4 GHz nicht mehr schaffe!! Die habe ich heute mit den gleichen Einstellungen heute schon mal stabil zum laufen gebracht!! 

Was könnte das Problem sein wenn bei der Anmeldung schwarze Striche über den Bildschirm gehen und der PC freezed??


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (6. Juli 2008)

herde schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht ganz was verbogen sein soll!! Ich weiß nicht ob die Punkte so in Ordnung sind??
> 
> Komisch das ich jetzt die 4 GHz nicht mehr schaffe!! Die habe ich heute mit den gleichen Einstellungen heute schon mal stabil zum laufen gebracht!!
> 
> Was könnte das Problem sein wenn bei der Anmeldung schwarze Striche über den Bildschirm gehen und der PC freezed??



am... zu hoch getaktete grafikkarte


----------



## herde (6. Juli 2008)

Nein die Grafikkarte wird ja erst unter Windows übertaktet!! Der Freez passiert ja schon vor der Anmeldung!!


----------



## NEoCX (7. Juli 2008)

herde schrieb:


> Nein die Grafikkarte wird ja erst unter Windows übertaktet!! Der Freez passiert ja schon vor der Anmeldung!!



Tjo, wer steigt denn auch von nem X48 auf einen P45 um?? Das doch n übelster Rückschritt! Vermutlich liegts einfach daran, dass das DFI bessere Board war / ist!


----------



## Menthe (7. Juli 2008)

Für alle die noch Fragen wegen Express Gate haben, hier ist ein Asus link wo alles erklärt wird und gezeigt wird.
ASUS_ExpressGate


----------



## Special_Flo (7. Juli 2008)

So hier ist mal mein PC!^^
Könnt auch unter sysprofile schauen....
Mein SYS
und bilder sind im Anhang.


----------



## riedochs (7. Juli 2008)

Ich finde das mischen der Lüfterfarben nicht so dolle


----------



## herde (7. Juli 2008)

1. Das P45 Board eignet sich wesentlich besser zum Übertakten eine Q9450 (Mit dem X48 habe ich nicht mal die 3,6 GHz stabil geschafft!!)
2. Das Asus P5Q ist wesentlich billiger als das DFI X48 !! (ca. 70-80€)
und 3. Liegt es nicht an dem Board da es FSB 500 locker schafen sollte!!


----------



## Special_Flo (7. Juli 2008)

riedochs schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das mischen der Lüfterfarben nicht so dolle


ok ist deine einstellung.
Aber ich werde vll. bald die Blauen Lüfter wechseln in Grüne......
mfg Special_Flo


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Juli 2008)

Hehe, ich habe gewechselt von grün auf blau. 
Jetzt weiß ich nicht welche Frabe (Rot/Blau/UV) besser aussieht und deshalb warte ich mal auf Vergleichs-PCs hier im Thread um herauszufinden, was halt besser aussieht.


----------



## lordraphael (7. Juli 2008)

So jetzt komm ich 

Ich liebe dieses Gehäuse 

mfg
lord


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2008)

Sieht klasse aus


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Juli 2008)

Find ich auch (vlt. zu viele Lüfter vorne/hinten zu wenig) - aber stört das nicht kein *internes* Laufwerk zu haben?
Hatte auch mal nur ein USB-DVD-ROM und machte _ziemlich_ viele Probleme. Vorallem beim Booten von der Vista-DVD.


----------



## lordraphael (7. Juli 2008)

Hiho 


Doch ich hab ein internes Laufwerk man kann die Fronttür öffnen 
@ Quantenslipstream vielen Dank für das Lob war auch ne Menge Arbeit 

mfg
lord


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Juli 2008)

Ha. Dann nehme ich alles wieder zurück.


----------



## riedochs (7. Juli 2008)

Die Lüfter vorne bringen aber nicht viel Kühlleistung. Das meiste was die erzeugen ist krach


----------



## lordraphael (7. Juli 2008)

Naja also krach erzeugen die wirklich ned mit der Eingebauten Lüftersteuerung lassen die sich super runteregeln und sind wirklich laufruhig 

Nochdazu ist das doch wirklich ein hübscher Blickfang 

mfg
lord


----------



## herde (7. Juli 2008)

Das Gehäuse hätte ich mir auch schon fast gekauft!!! Doch dann habe ich das Angebot für das Stacker bekommen!! 

Wie soll ich eigentlich bei meinem Stacker die Kabel für die Frontanschlüsse verlegen da diese sehr kurz geraten sind und deswegen nur auf direktem Weg zum Mainboard verlegt werden können?


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juli 2008)

schöner pc 
mal eine frage sieht das auf dem bild nur so aus oder zieht die schwerkraft den ifx14 wirklich so stark nach unten denn auf dem bild schauts schon sehr schräg aus


----------



## lordraphael (7. Juli 2008)

> Das Gehäuse hätte ich mir auch schon fast gekauft!!!


Höre ich da ein leises Bedauern 

Als Problemlösung: Stacker zurück und Lian Li her 

Ne im Ernst is ne blöde Situation keine Ahnung ob es da Verlängerungskabel oder so was gibt glaub aber mal nicht (oder hab noch nie davon gehört) dann bleibt wohl nur noch der direkte und unschöne Weg quer durchs Gehäuse 



> mal eine frage sieht das auf dem bild nur so aus oder zieht die schwerkraft den ifx14 wirklich so stark nach unten denn auf dem bild schauts schon sehr schräg aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne muss nur auf den Bild so aussehen hab des mit der Wasserwaage überprüft sitzt ganz genau aber stimmt auf dem Bild sieht es wirklich sehr schräg aus  
mfg
lord


----------



## herde (7. Juli 2008)

Nein das Stacker ist auch ein sehr geiles Gehäuse und ich bin auch damit zu frieden (vor allem mit dem Preis was es gekostet hat)!! Was kostet eigentlich das Lian Li?

Ich habe mir bei caseking 3 der folgenden LED's gekauft!!

Caseking.de » Modding » LEDs (ultra hell) » 3mm Ultra bright LED mit Anschlusskabel - blue

Leider sind die aber nicht wirklich hell und sind kaum sichtbar!!

Was für LED's könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? Wie bekomme ich LED's ohne Kabel zum leuchten?

Habt Ihr villeicht noch Tips wie ich den IFX 14 am besten schleife? 

Was haltet Ihr von meinen Temps?


----------



## Medina (7. Juli 2008)

ich hab mir mal 2 3er blaue leds aus nem coputerladen mitgenommen , aus spass...hab net gedacht dass die dann doch so hell sind wie se wirklich jetzt sind, eins hat für den kompleeten innenraum ausgereicht


----------



## herde (9. Juli 2008)

Da ich zur Zeiz sowieso kein Netzteil habe dachte ich mir könnte ich an der Hardware wieder ein paar Arbeiten machen!!

Hier die Ergebnisse!!

Q9450 nochmal mit feinerem Schleifpapier geschliffen 
IFX 14 nochmal komplett geschliffen (Ist jetzt ziemlich eben)
Noiseblocker Lüfterkabel gesleevt
Sata Kabel schwarz lackiert
2ten Lüfter in der Front +Lüfter im Deckel des Stacker angebracht 
Lüfterkabel sauber verlegt und an Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen
Coolermaster Lüfter im Heck durch Noiseblocker ersetzt

Natürlich habe ich auch noch ein paar Bilder!!


----------



## exa (9. Juli 2008)

ich will ja nix sagen, aber der lack an den satakabeln wird dir über kurz oder lang abblättern...


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (9. Juli 2008)

Ja! Das dachte ich beim Betrachten der Bilder auch. Nur einmal gebogen wirst du schon Risse sehen, Lack ist nämlich nicht sehr flexibel.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Juli 2008)

Meine Vorausage der Lack geht nach ca 2-3 Wochen wieder ab. Da erst dann richtig ausgehärtet ist. Aber nur wenn der Kunstoff richtig vor dem Lackieren gereinigt wurde (mit Nitro-,Kunsoffverdünnug), wenn nicht ist es nur solang bis man das Kabel anfängt zu bewegen.


----------



## Player007 (9. Juli 2008)

Hier ist ein neues Foto von meinem PC.
Jetzt mit AC S1 Rev.2 auf der X1950PRO und ohne CPU Lüfter.

Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

Hast du keine 120er mehr über oder warum lässt du die CPU passiv und die Grafikkarte gleich mit 2 (!) 100er oder gar 120ern?


----------



## Player007 (9. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Hast du keine 120er mehr über oder warum lässt du die CPU passiv und die Grafikkarte gleich mit 2 (!) 100er oder gar 120ern?



Ich hab noch 120er, aber die CPU läuft nur mit max. 45° unter Last (braucht deshalb keinen Lüfter).
und die 2*120er auf der Grafikkarte kühlen alles gleichmäßig, weil die Spannungswandler bei der PRO sehr empfindlich sind.
Die Lüfter laufen sowieso nur mit 5V @ ca. 700UPM (schön leise und nix mehr als 45° im PC ^^)

Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

Also ich würde dann lieber auf der Graka einen und auf der CPU einen. Habe das ja auch genau so. Die Temperaturunterschiede zwischen einem und zwei 120er auf dem Acc S1 sind minimal und im Alltagsbetrieb irrelevant.

Ist ja nur meine Meinung - könnte aber Sinn ergeben. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Player007 (9. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Also ich würde dann lieber auf der Graka einen und auf der CPU einen. Habe das ja auch genau so. Die Temperaturunterschiede zwischen einem und zwei 120er auf dem Acc S1 sind minimal und im Alltagsbetrieb irrelevant.
> 
> Ist ja nur meine Meinung - könnte aber Sinn ergeben.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte das auch vorher so, aber da waren die CPU Temps auch nicht viel niedriger.
Aber dafür waren die Temps, für das PCB, der Graka bei über 55° (wärmer als mit dem Orginal Kühler!!)
Jetzt hab ich durch den rechten 120er nur max. 45°.

Gruß


----------



## devon (9. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mich heute mal wieder am Modden Probiert hier mein Ergebnis, ist nur noch nicht ganz fertig unten links fehlen noch die Lüftungsöffnungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heroe (9. Juli 2008)

Die Aluschienen auf Gehrung geschnitten, sähe besser aus. Ist aber auch so nicht schlecht. Vielleicht noch schwärzen?

lg


----------



## devon (9. Juli 2008)

heroe schrieb:


> Die Aluschienen auf Gehrung geschnitten, sähe besser aus. Ist aber auch so nicht schlecht. Vielleicht noch schwärzen?
> 
> lg



Ja werden warscheinlich noch schwarz gemacht das Gehäuseteil muss ich auch neu lackieren, des wurde total zerkratzt.
Des auf Gehrung zu schneiden, habe ich in dem moment garnicht drangedacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2008)

Sieht hervorragend aus.

Was bedeutet das CL 820 auf der Gehäuseseite?


----------



## heroe (9. Juli 2008)

devon schrieb:


> Des auf Gehrung zu schneiden, habe ich in dem moment garnicht drangedacht.


Wenn Du noch was von den Schienen über hast, mach es einfach nochmal 

Aber schön sauber arbeiten, eine schiefe Gehrung sieht böser aus, als ein guter rechter Winkel


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (10. Juli 2008)

sry aber die löcher von den lüftern ownen das ganze case^^


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (10. Juli 2008)

mein AMD-System:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juli 2008)

Die Hecklüfter sehen irgendwie laut aus


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juli 2008)

Wie können Lüfter denn laut *aussehen*? 

OT: Netzteil ein bisschen zu groß?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wie können Lüfter denn laut *aussehen*?
> 
> OT: Netzteil ein bisschen zu groß?



Weil generell 80mm lüfter laut sind (gibts zwar wenige ausnahmen, aber wie ne ausnahme sehen die nicht aus)

Gerade weils auch blinke blinke-lüfter sind. 

Kann mich auch irrren aber meine Erfahrungen sagen mir 80mm noname = laut


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juli 2008)

Naja, ich hab ein paar 80er und die sind mit Lüftersteuerung nicht laut. 
Aber mit 12V....*urgs*


----------



## Medina (10. Juli 2008)

> Wie können Lüfter denn laut *aussehen*?



findich aber auch..die haben was turbinenartiges^^


----------



## Bang0o (10. Juli 2008)

hat sich nix getan warum auch
die bsod´s liegen eh an nvidia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (10. Juli 2008)

@ChayenneTurboS 
Welches Asus MoBo hast du da??
M2N-E oder M2N-SLI Deluxe??


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Juli 2008)

So nochmal ein kleines Update von meinem PC
Leider musste ich den 80mm Lüfter über die Spannungswandler der Graka bauen da diese zu heiß wurden  aber es kommt noch 120mm lüfter auf die Graka (natürlich auch ein nanoxia) und der 80er wieder an die Pcislots damit da auch wieder die warme Luft rausbefördert wird 
sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden der Accelero Kühlt die Karte echt geil und vorallem noch leiser als mit dem eh schon leisen IceQ-Lüfter 
Wozu Wasserkühlung wenns so gute Luftkühler gibt die auch sehr leise sind


----------



## Medina (10. Juli 2008)

würd auf den accelero auch noch mit nem 120er versehen...sieht harmonischer aus


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juli 2008)

Oder halt etwas mittiger. Sieht im Moment so aus, als wäre ein Lüfter kaputt gewesen und du musstest den weg nehmen. 

Aber sonst top, die Nanoxias lassen nichts anders vermuten.


----------



## Medina (10. Juli 2008)

nanoxias ftw^^

hätte ich auch genommen , haben aber farblich nicht ins gehäuse gepasst

ich wart immernoch auf die lieferung von caseking damit ich endlich meinen umbau abschließen kann...das dauert momentan so ewig bis das geld überwiesen is-.-


----------



## xTc (10. Juli 2008)

@ Soldat0815:

Mh, das mit dem roten Licht wirkt etwas derbe. Hätte eine UV-Kathode oder eine grüne verbaut. So kommen die Lüfter garnicht zu geltung.



Gruß


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> @ Soldat0815:
> 
> Mh, das mit dem roten Licht wirkt etwas derbe. Hätte eine UV-Kathode oder eine grüne verbaut. So kommen die Lüfter garnicht zu geltung.
> 
> ...



ja bin noch am überlegen die lichter sind hallt jetzt schon drinnen eventuell kommen da noch uv-lichter rein mal überlegen licht ist egendlich auch eher aus als an aber die nanoxias sehen schon geil aus mit dem uv licht

@medina
siehe oben im text der 80er muss jetzt erstmal dafür herhalten die spannungswandler zu kühlern ein 120er kommt noch rann

@andre
jo muss mal schauen wenn ich den 120er hab ob der mittig reicht für die spannungswandler denn es ist wichtiger das die graka nicht abschaltet als das der lüfter mittig ist


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (11. Juli 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Die Hecklüfter sehen irgendwie laut aus


 
  verdamt.. das sieht man sogar an den bildern?!

  aber ich die beiden hängen eh an meiner ZM- MFC 1 Plus
  also neben meinem pc kann man auch schlafen
  (nur im sommer nicht.. wenn mein netter AC "_FREEZER"_ .. das man den überhaupt so nennen darf... wieder mal richtig aufdreht.. dan wirds unschön

 ach ja und es sind keine blink-blink lüfter... ich hab nur eine kaltkathode drüber montiert




<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> OT: Netzteil ein bisschen zu groß?


 
 nene.. ideal



Medina schrieb:


> findich aber auch..die haben was turbinenartiges^^






Fransen schrieb:


> @ChayenneTurboS
> Welches Asus MoBo hast du da??
> M2N-E oder M2N-SLI Deluxe??



M2n - e


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Juli 2008)

No Comment  Wie das wohl mit UV licht ausschaut


----------



## Mr.Speed (13. Juli 2008)

So wieder was aktuelles von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider bisschen dunkel gewurden

Grüß


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Juli 2008)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> No Comment  Wie das wohl mit UV licht ausschaut



Nice, aber warum hast du einen Lüfter *auf* dem Netzteil?


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Juli 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Nice, aber warum hast du einen Lüfter *auf* dem Netzteil?



danke 
den lüfter hab ich enigebaut und der erstetzt die zwei "lauten" 80mm lüfter des netzteiles


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. Juli 2008)

@ MR Speed 
Sind die Revoltek Lüfter Leise? Also nicht lauter als der Scythe Slipstream mit 1200 rpm.
Weil die Würden mir gefallen.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Juli 2008)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> danke
> den lüfter hab ich enigebaut und der erstetzt die zwei "lauten" 80mm lüfter des netzteiles



Achso, verstehe


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2008)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> No Comment  Wie das wohl mit UV licht ausschaut





Soll ich es dir sagen? Ja? Okay. Hier die Antwort: GEIL.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. Juli 2008)

<--- 1000. Beitrag (wird jetzt wieder gesplittet?)



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Sind die Revoltek Lüfter Leise? Also nicht lauter als der Scythe Slipstream mit 1200 rpm.
> Weil die Würden mir gefallen.



Also ich hatte mir 2x den Revoltec Dark Green geholt und bin mit denen voll zufrieden. Die sehen auch richtig gut unter UV-Licht aus - habe ich jetzt grade leider keine Fotos von. Dann habe ich mir einmal den in Rot geholt, der müsste jetzt bald ankommen.

Die sind wirklich sehr leise - mit 5/7V hört man sie nicht und auch mit 12V nur sehr leise. 

/edit: Closed - Mr.Speed hat schon einen neuen aufgemacht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Soll ich es dir sagen? Ja? Okay. Hier die Antwort: GEIL.



 ich kanns mir vorstellen 
sag mal wo hasst du die uv-lichter her brächte so zwei mal 30cm röhren damit die an die stelle passen wo meine momentan roten ledsleisten sind ?


----------



## Klutten (13. Juli 2008)

Da wir hier nun die 1000er Marke gesprengt haben, machen wir zum Thema einen neuen Thread auf. Viel Spass.

Hier gehts zum Teil III
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/19967-zeigt-her-eure-pcs-teil-iii.html#post169298


----------

